# Waistlength and Beyond – Names + Regimens!



## FlowerHair (Dec 30, 2008)

I wanted to start a thread where everyone who is Waist Length and beyond can post their regimens to inspire and answer questions from anyone who is interested. What do you ladies think about that?

So far I know there are plenty of WL or longer ladies here, I thought of names like:
     Cichelle
  PokaHontas
  HappilyMe
  KittenLongPaw
  Marie170
  Unlvgirl
  Irrestistible
  Lucia
  Chicoro
and myself, but I know there are quite a few more that I can't remember right now!

Please post any name you can think of that is WL or longer and I'll contact them for their regimen! 
*
My regimen can be found here:* http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=15


----------



## ladytee2 (Dec 30, 2008)

Flowerhair beautiful hair.  Do you wash once a week? Do you add any moisturizer during the week?  And is the regimen in your profile the same regimen you had when you grew you hair to WL? TIA


----------



## FlowerHair (Dec 30, 2008)

ladytee2 said:


> Flowerhair beautiful hair.  Do you wash once a week? Do you add any moisturizer during the week?  And is the regimen in your profile the same regimen you had when you grew you hair to WL? TIA



Thank you 
I don't add any moisturizer during the week because I find it gets too greasy then. 
Yes, I still have the same regimen  I've had the same regimen for years now.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for starting this thread Flowerhair.  I think MissMarie is also WL.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks, FlowerHair! Waistlength is my goal, and I would love to learn from the women who have reached and surpassed that length.

BTW, your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## lovenharmony (Dec 30, 2008)

Waistlength...ahhhh, I pray that I reach there one day! Thanks for starting this thread Flowerhair!


----------



## swalker31 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow you're is absolutely gorgeous! True Inspiration. What's your regimen?


----------



## grownupnai (Dec 30, 2008)

Flowerhair,
How long have you been growing your hair and from what length? I've been growing my hair for 2 years from a shaved bald head and have only been thinking about taking care of it for 2-3 months now. I'm at shoulder length, and really don't know my hair potential. I was raised rastafarian and cut my hip length dreadlocks when I was 11. After that I've had relaxers, braided extensions, and every kind of haircut imaginable. My hair is also pretty fine, thinner side so I fear that my long hair will look thin. My hair wet= eww fallen, flat and thinner than it was as a tween. I hope these hair vitamins work. What's your hair density? Is it thick or thinner? Just curious about what my dry hair will look like longer. Also, is it true that your curls loosen as they grow? I know I have so many questions. Sorry


----------



## FlowerHair (Dec 30, 2008)

swalker31 said:


> Wow you're is absolutely gorgeous! True Inspiration. What's your regimen?



Thank you  My regimen is here: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=15


----------



## FlowerHair (Dec 30, 2008)

grownupnai said:


> Flowerhair,
> How long have you been growing your hair and from what length? *I was shoulder length in 1995... LOL! So I've been growing my hair for a long time.
> *I've been growing my hair for 2 years from a shaved bald head and have only been thinking about taking care of it for 2-3 months now. I'm at shoulder length, and really don't know my hair potential. I was raised rastafarian and cut my hip length dreadlocks when I was 11. After that I've had relaxers, braided extensions, and every kind of haircut imaginable. My hair is also pretty fine, thinner side so I fear that my long hair will look thin. My hair wet= eww fallen, flat and thinner than it was as a tween. I hope these hair vitamins work. What's your hair density? Is it thick or thinner? Just curious about what my dry hair will look like longer. Also, is it true that your curls loosen as they grow?* Yes, my curls have loosened quite a bit as it has grown, my curls were a little tighter when it was shorter  * I know I have so many questions. Sorry



My answers are in bold above.
My hair destiny is just longer hair, it's very thick.

I don't think anyone on this board has reached her hair's full potential yet, because no one has used these excellent ideas of hair care for long enough yet. I think your hair can grow as long as you want, that's the mindset you need.


----------



## unlvgirl (Dec 30, 2008)

My regimen is simple. little to no manipulation, I don't really comb through my hair onl a dail basis. I mainly jut comb the ends. I wear it clipped up most of the time. 
I wash and straighten every 3 weeks. 
1.I wash with cream of nature shampoo
2. I condition with queen helen cholestrol conditioner. I leave it on for 30 minutes then I rinse.
3. Then I apply a olive oil leave in detangler. I let it sit about 3 minutes then I detangle. 
4.Then I apply chi oil lightly and then I blow dry.
5.Next I apply a little more chi oil and Isoplus pressing oil and then I flat iron.

I apply herbal oil that I buy at walmart every other day to my ends only. I clip my hair up and roll the ends on satin rollers and I tie my hair with a satin scarf at night.
I have learned that for me less is definitely more!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 30, 2008)

FlowerHair said:


> My answers are in bold above.
> My hair destiny is just longer hair, it's very thick.
> 
> *I don't think anyone on this board has reached her hair's full potential yet, because no one has used these excellent ideas of hair care for long enough yet. I think your hair can grow as long as you want, that's the mindset you need*.



I agree. I know I used to deep down think that maybe just maybe, my hair was just bad and it would never get anywhere. Once I decided that I could control the situation, everything got alot easier. Now, I feel more confident with my hair. My hair is fine which poses some problems but with dedication and consistency, I can overcome them. I just have to believe it and let my actions reflect my feelings.


----------



## lala (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Flowerhair! Here's my information as you requested .




My regimen is fairly simple:
Relax with Design Essentials lye relaxer or Straight Request. I have used Affirm when those two weren't available. I usually relax every 8 wks. to 3 mos.
Shampoo and condition bi-weekly with Design Essentials moisturizing shampoo and conditioner.
Deep condition bi-weekly with a moisturizing conditioner like DE's Stimulations conditioner or Aveda's Damage Remedy conditioner. I use DE's leave-in conditioner as well.
Hair condiments: Now jojoba oil, Sabino Moisture Block and Phyto 9.
Styling: my hair is either wrapped (preferred method), rollerset or dried under hooded dryer and flatironed with Chi.
I use a wide tooth comb to comb my hair for styling or detangling on a daily basis.
I wear my hair down or in a ponytail - that's it. I haven't done the protective style thing.
Trims at retouch or longer if a stylist has abused her trimming privileges and cut off more than expected .
It takes my hair 2 yrs. to grow from shoulder length to WL. My hair has been WL before joining LHCF. I was usually talked into cutting my hair off by folks who didn't enjoy doing long hair.


----------



## blasianbeauty (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Waistlength and Beyond  Names + Regimens!*

Would any of you WL ladies say that low manipulation or certain products have attributed to your growth success?


----------



## Coolata (Dec 30, 2008)

Great idea and very thoughtful in sharing! Thanks!


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Dec 30, 2008)

lala said:


> Hi Flowerhair! Here's my information as you requested .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lala i'm happy you respond, I thought you left LHCF, you are my hair model girl.....I stalk your fotki like every other day, but I couldn't find your regimen.....so you like Design Essentials? How is the relaxer working for you?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for starting this thread Flowerhair! (You're one of my hair idols ) Subscribing for inspiration!

WL Class of 2012. I would love to graduate early, though.


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Dec 30, 2008)

Great Thread!
Here is mine:
My regi is 
I wash my hair every 4 days. ( faithfully). I use any moisturizing shampoo's like Kera Care, kenra and cream of nature. I only shampoo my scalp, not my hair, always.
I then squeeze out the water instead of toweling blotting. 
I apply any conditioners that are super moiturizing like kera care Humecto, kera MC or motions silk. On the hair not the scalp!
I sit under the dryer for 30 minutes. Let my hair cool and rinse in the shower,
I then as i rinse add a little cheapie conditioner and let it sit for 2 minutes and detangle with a detangling comb. ( I use the flow of the shower water to assist in the detangling process, works great!)
I rinse finally with cold water and squeeze all the water out.
I apply my detangler, i use pantene and comb through. At this point I have no tangles and add my leave in. I use a tiny bit of aveda elixir or salerm.
I then lightly apply oil. I usually use jojoba or camelia oil.
I set my hair with water.  
i go under the dryer for about 1 hour and tie a silk scarf over my hair for bed. I apply a little oil to the ends and put satin covered foam rollers that I got ( goody brand) .
In the morning take the rollers out and lightly comb and clip up with a claw clip.
I use protien every 6- 8 weeks. I use aphogee 2 min. My hair does not like too much


----------



## FlowerHair (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Waistlength and Beyond  Names + Regimens!*



blasianbeauty said:


> Would any of you WL ladies say that low manipulation or certain products have attributed to your growth success?



For me, I would say that low manipulation is number 1, but moisturizing products are a must as well. I can't attribute my growth to a certain product though. Right now, I use Sunsilk Shampoo and conditioner - I don't know whether they are available in the USA. I use Sunsilk for damaged hair because it's the most moisturizing...


----------



## betty-boo (Dec 31, 2008)

Flowerhair thanks for this! This is a great idea. So it seems like moisture and low manipulation are the most important things here. I'd like to see what others come in to say. Thanks again!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2008)

Do any of you use growth aids?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2008)

subscribing


----------



## FlowerHair (Dec 31, 2008)

Gracie said:


> Do any of you use growth aids?



I don't, but I eat a multivitamin daily, that's all... 
I personally don't really believe in growth aids if you have a nice healthy diet and work out regularly.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 31, 2008)

unlvgirl said:


> My regimen is simple. little to no manipulation, I don't really comb through my hair onl a dail basis. I mainly jut comb the ends. I wear it clipped up most of the time.
> I wash and straighten every 3 weeks.
> 1.I wash with cream of nature shampoo
> 2. I condition with queen helen cholestrol conditioner. I leave it on for 30 minutes then I rinse.
> ...


 


aliajp said:


> Great Thread!
> Here is mine:
> My regi is
> I wash my hair every 4 days. ( faithfully). I use any moisturizing shampoo's like Kera Care, kenra and cream of nature. I only shampoo my scalp, not my hair, always.
> ...


 

Are you ladies natural or relaxed?


----------



## Cichelle (Dec 31, 2008)

Great thread!

My regimen is pretty simple. It has varied over the years, but not in the basics. I wash my hair 2-3 times a week, air dry it and then put it in a bun or other updo. My products are shampoo (usually shampoo bars), conditioner, and occasionally I will use coconut oil sparingly. I can replace the conditioner if I do a heavy oiling pre-shampoo. But I rarely do that anymore. 

I've discovered that banding works well for me to keep tangles away. When I band, I simply wash, band the hair in four sections and then let it air dry. If I am in a hurry, I will sit under a bonnet dryer for about an hour to speed up the drying. When I take the bands out, I brush my hair and put it up in an updo. It doesn't make my hair straight, but it's the closest I get since I don't use any other form of heat.

I don't deep condition, either for protein or moisture. I use henna. I don't trim and wont unless there is damage that cannot be remedied any other way. 

Hmm, I think that's all.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey ladies!!!
I am hardly WL - But I admire all of you so much!!!!


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Great thread!!!!!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 31, 2008)

shrinkage?

Flower, 
Shrinkage is something many naturals struggle with.  I see your inspiring lenght photo and I'm blown away.  You stretch you hair down to your tail bone but even unstreteched it hangs long.

I feel like my hair shrinks to 50% of it's stretched length.
Do you think your shrinkage lessened as it got longer?
Is there hope that going from shoulder/APL to MBL the length will lessen the shrinkage??

I scour the boards quite a bit but i wonder if most tips are best suited to particular hair types (natural/relaxed, type 4's vs type 3, those that need protein vs those that need moisture.  am i just destined to spend a fortune looking for what my hair likes??

can i just order what you have?


----------



## hillytmj (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you Flowerhair for starting this thread. I'm really inspired. 
Are there additional relaxed Waistlength ladies?
Do any waistlength ladies still rollerset?

BTW...I think you reached your length goal Flowerhair!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 31, 2008)

great Idea Flowerhair
here's my regime Ive simplified my product usage but the basics are what got got  me from APL-WSL.

Cowashes daily in the sumemer, weekly winter. 
deep condition at least 1-2 x month, clarify w acv diluted w water when I need it. 
low manipulation, protective styles 95% of the time 
daily moisture some suave tropical coconut or Garnier length & strength conditioner on the length focus on ends seal w coconut oil or aloe buuter or whipped shea butter.  
I keep the oils to a minimum.  sometimes ayurvedic tonics or henna when I feel like it I dont do this all the time. I trimm splits and thats it.  

Its slightly diff b/c Its braided/weaved now but I have the detailed regime in my fotki there's a link in my siggy. hth


----------



## ladytee2 (Dec 31, 2008)

lala said:


> Hi Flowerhair! Here's my information as you requested .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok for real Lala you make it sound so easy.  Do you think its a genetic trait that your hair grows so fast? Or is it just real strong. You said " Ive been WL before LHCF."  And you dont do protective styling.  I want to know your secret.  I want to be WL in 2yrs.  Teach me


----------



## Lavendar (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks so much ladies for sharing your regimens and thanks Flowerhair for starting this thread.  Nothing like a thread full of SHEROS for inspiration!


----------



## lala (Dec 31, 2008)

ladytee2 said:


> Ok for real Lala you make it sound so easy. Do you think its a genetic trait that your hair grows so fast? Or is it just real strong. You said " Ive been WL before LHCF." And you dont do protective styling. I want to know your secret. I want to be WL in 2yrs. Teach me


 
Honestly, I think genetics plays a big part for me.  My hair is strong, but it's mainly due to the fact that all the women on my Mom's side have long hair and they don't have a regimen.  I had the longest hair in my class when I was in high school and my hair was natural.  I've cut my hair from WL and it has always grown back.

However, I do take good care of my hair.  I keep it moisturized and I don't wear braids or weaves.  I only comb/brush my hair when it gets out of place.  Oh, and I don't do growth aids.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Flowerhair....thanks for including me!  

My Regimen:

-I follow a low-manipulation regimen which I truly believe helps me retain the most length. I try not to comb my hair much, finger comb as much as possible and when I do comb it's with a very wide tooth comb. 

- I try to use direct heat as less as possible if at all. I use it maybe a few times a year and I feel that the less direct heat I use the healthier my hair and the longer it grows. This has been the most important thing to me for hair growth.


-I wear my hair straight or in braid-outs in the fall/winter and curly in the spring/summer. I shampoo once a week and co-wash again that same week only in summer. In winter I shampoo once a week for braid/twist-outs and every two weeks for straight styles/roller-sets

-Deep condition on dry hair twice a month, with Pantene Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense Deep Conditioning Mask (my fav.) or Elasta QP DPR-11, Cholesterol. I'll either sit under the dryer for 20 minutes or leave on over night covered with a plastic cap.

-Clarify twice a month using baking soda mixed in my shampoo or diluted apple cider vinegar.

-Protein treatments once a month using Motions CPR or Mayonnaise mixed with Amla oil. Follow up with deep conditioner under the dryer.

-Trims/dustings- no schedule, just whenever I see splits or just want to even things up which ends up being about once every three or four months. I can get kinda scissor happy. My hair thrives when it's frequently dusted. Don't hold on to those damaged ends ladies.....trust me they will only hold you back!

-Moisturize daily and seal w/ unrefined coconut oil, cocasta shikaikai oil (Hairveda.com), grapeseed oil or jojoba oil. I like to use as many natural products as I can.

-At night, and when I'm home my hair is always covered. When it's curly I will pin it back and cover.....for braid/twist-outs I'll re-braid at night and for my straight styles I'll cross wrap or band at night.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 31, 2008)

hillytmj said:


> Thank you Flowerhair for starting this thread. I'm really inspired.
> Are there additional relaxed Waistlength ladies?
> Do any waistlength ladies still rollerset?
> 
> BTW...I think you reached your length goal Flowerhair!


 
I still rollerset.  It's getting harder and harder though.  The only way I can do it is in ponytails.




lwilliams1922 said:


> shrinkage?
> 
> Flower,
> Shrinkage is something many naturals struggle with. I see your inspiring lenght photo and I'm blown away. You stretch you hair down to your tail bone but even unstreteched it hangs long.
> ...


 
My hair still shrinks very much.  Probably more than 50%.  I'm still surprised it shrinks so much.  My hair is fine and does not have much weight to it at all so maybe that has something to do with it.




blasianbeauty said:


> Would any of you WL ladies say that low manipulation or certain products have attributed to your growth success?


 
Only low manipulation and very little direct heat use.....I can't say any specific products have helped with growth or retaining length.


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Dec 31, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> Hey Flowerhair....thanks for including me!
> 
> My Regimen:
> 
> ...


 

Poka--I just looovvvveee your curls...if I had your hair type I would be so natural.......You are the reason I use HairVeda.....


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Dec 31, 2008)

You ladies are LONG-HAIRED CELEBRITIES!!!!


----------



## sylver2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey yall
Im relaxed bone straight no lye.  Touchup twice a year.  4a/b hair coarse.
I wear braidouts 50% and striaght hair 50% of the time
Shampoo every 2 weeks.  
I don't comb my hair except only on wash day. wide tooth thru wet conditioner filled hair.
overnite deep conditions once a month
i don't do protective styles and wear my hair out every single day.
trims twice a year and dustings in between
staple products right now-ntm silk touch which i use as a moisturizer on my dry hair.
Rusk smoother which is my main con leave in.  ntm deep conditioning treatment, P&N mask and jojoba oil.  use Sabino for flat ironing and john frieda frizz ease for blowdrying
jojoba oil on my ends.
i rub ntm silk touch thru hair every nite then immediately put satin scarf on.  Hair comes out sleek, smooth.
probably use direct heat once a month or once every two months


----------



## wyldcurlz (Dec 31, 2008)

WL Ladies - what do you do about your ends?!?!?! 
i notice my ends have a tendency to get thin...and a little dry.
i also notice lots of split ends. its annoying!! even worse when stylists want to cut them off.

how do you treat/care for your ends. anything specific? how often do you cut, trim or dust? (if this was posted in your regimens (which i did read) i apologize.) i have no idea what to do about my ends. (also, my hair is highlighted. erplexed )

i feel that if i could get my ends figured out, i'd finally make it to WL, but i've been stuck at BSL or near BSL far too long. (though i'm grateful!) 

for instance, *Sylver2* - how often do you apply jojoba oil to your ends? when you use neutrogena NTM, do you apply it all over your hair or just to your ends?

*FlowerHair* - thank you SO MUCH for this post. its nice to have a database of who is waist length (WL) or longer and their regimens!!! its so helpful for those of us who have a goal of WL hair. its great to see the diversity of regimens and hair types! this is such a beneficial thread! thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## sylver2 (Dec 31, 2008)

wyldcurlz said:


> WL Ladies - what do you do about your ends?!?!?!
> i notice my ends have a tendency to get thin...and a little dry.
> i also notice lots of split ends. its annoying!! even worse when stylists want to cut them off.
> 
> ...



I apply ntm all over hair and jojoba oil to my ends at least twice a day.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Dec 31, 2008)

sylver2 said:


> I apply ntm all over hair and jojoba oil to my ends at least twice a day.



thank you! maybe that's what i need to do to preserve my ends. i assume you just use a dab - a dime or nickel sized amount? or more?


----------



## winnettag (Dec 31, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> I am hardly WL - But I admire all of you so much!!!!


 

Um, yes you are.    I went to your fotki to double check.   You're probably not full WL, but you're an inch or more past WL.

BTW, you have the most thorough, in-depth fotki I have EVER seen.


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Dec 31, 2008)

sylver2 said:


> Hey yall
> Im relaxed bone straight no lye. Touchup twice a year. 4a/b hair coarse.
> I wear braidouts 50% and striaght hair 50% of the time
> Shampoo every 2 weeks.
> ...


 
I was wondering when you were going to show up.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Dec 31, 2008)

lala said:


> Hi Flowerhair! Here's my information as you requested .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@bolded- does that mean every two weeks?


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Dec 31, 2008)

aliajp said:


> Great Thread!
> Here is mine:
> My regi is
> I wash my hair every 4 days. ( faithfully). I use any moisturizing shampoo's like Kera Care, kenra and cream of nature. I only shampoo my scalp, not my hair, always.
> ...



When you wash every 4 days, do you rollerset every 4 days as well?


----------



## unlvgirl (Dec 31, 2008)

I do not take growth aids. I keep my ends moisturized by applying oils to my ends everyother day. Sometimes in the winter I apply oil daily.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 31, 2008)

wyldcurlz said:


> WL Ladies - what do you do about your ends?!?!?!
> i notice my ends have a tendency to get thin...and a little dry.
> i also notice lots of split ends. its annoying!! even worse when stylists want to cut them off.
> 
> ...



I moisturize every 2 or 3 days. I use the same conditioners for leave in  and cowashes and I sometimes oil, I found I didnt need 2 and 3 products for everything also I wear some kind of protective styles to keep my ends healthy. now if Im wearing my hair out for a couple days then I make sure to put it up and cover it with a satin cap or scarf at night. 
I only do S&D dusting trimms on the splits I dont cut into my length and I dont go to stylists. hth


----------



## Juliagizzle (Dec 31, 2008)

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuubcribing... I'm so ashamed, should have had some type of regimen down packed and then I would have been WL by now.  
I'm just too busy in my lab/kitchen trying to make a super hair elixirs lol. But I'm seeing simple works best. I think the only thing I'll mix is just oils instead of conditioners.


----------



## empressri (Jan 1, 2009)

.....................


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Jan 1, 2009)

I hope I answer all questions:
I am relaxed with vitale mo body every 16 weeks. I apply oil to my ends every night ( camellia oil). I trim with every relaxer and I wash, deep con and rollerset every 4 days. I do this because I find that my hair is delicate when wet and having it completing dry works best for me. Once it is dry it is easy to deal with, and the sets make it sleek and shiny.  I do not have tangles or breakage. When my hair is wet it tangles and breaks . hth. For me wet hair is a big no no!
I also do not use growth aids. I eat healthy and excercise 5 days a week. This is also another reason why I wash twice a week. My hair stinks after 4 days from the intense cardio.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 1, 2009)

My regi changes according to what I think my hair needs or the style I want to achieve post wash.  But the basic regi for the times I dont flat iron:  Cowash hair in four sections, do an oil rinse with castor oil, then add conditioner on top of the castor oil, and detangle with the denman.  Leave the conditioner and castor oil on for about an hour under conditioning cap and heat, rinse.  Towel dry.  Add shea butter and kinky curly knot today and put it in twists or plats overnight for a twistout or braidout in the morning.  If im flat ironing, I basically do the same washing technique, but I use sabino moisture block instead of the knot today.  Blow dry my hair, then flat iron with a chi.  I dust and trim when I feel the need to.  I also try to keep my protein and moisture in balance according to how my hair feels before I wash it...thats it.


----------



## Traycee (Jan 1, 2009)

WL checking in....Here is my regimen...I dust often 

Prepoo overnight before shampooing
Shampoo 1x a week
Deep condition 2x a week
Co-wash 2x a week
Protein 1x a month
Clarify 1x a month

Spritz, moisturize , and seal ends nightly...


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks WL ladies! But why no or limited combing?


----------



## Allandra (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice thread.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a very simple regimen as well 

I'm texlaxed and I process my hair every 10 - 16 weeks.  I only leave the relaxer on my hair for 5 minutes with very little smoothing.  I'm not a big fan of straight hair that's my texture _on me_.  I like volume and natural-looking hair.

My staples are Lekair cholesterol, and CON shampoo.  

I cowash approx 5 times a week, even in the winter.  I'm hardcore .  I wash every week - week and a half.

I have discovered that all I need are oils and maybe a lil hair grease.  I  the mimosa grease from Carol's Daughter.  My oils are Olive, castor, grapeseed and glycerin.

Exercising and having a good diet and vitamin reggie are equally important.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 1, 2009)

Tanisha77 said:


> Thanks WL ladies! But why no or limited combing?



I don't want to damage the ends.


----------



## LayneJ (Jan 1, 2009)

Great thread!

Thanks ladies for contributing (and FlowerHair for starting it).


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 1, 2009)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> @bolded- does that mean every two weeks?


 


I think she is stating twice a week, tuffcookie


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 1, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> Hey yall
> Im relaxed bone straight no lye. Touchup twice a year. 4a/b hair coarse.
> I wear braidouts 50% and striaght hair 50% of the time
> Shampoo every 2 weeks.
> ...


 

Says you use direct heat once a month, but wear your hair straight fifty percent of the time. Do you wear it straight through roller set/cross wraps? Or when you do use direct heat, you use a flat iron, but keep it that way for two weeks as you wash every 2 weeks? Thanks...


----------



## blasianbeauty (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Waistlength and Beyond  Names + Regimens!*



Traycee said:


> WL checking in....Here is my regimen...I dust often
> 
> Prepoo overnight before shampooing
> Shampoo 1x a week
> ...


 Goodness girl I lve your hair!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 1, 2009)

Traycee said:


> WL checking in....Here is my regimen...I dust often
> 
> Prepoo overnight before shampooing
> Shampoo 1x a week
> ...


 


Which products are your fav for each process?


----------



## blasianbeauty (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Waistlength and Beyond  Names + Regimens!*

Flowerhair can you press your hair out for us someday?  I'd love to see your length straight as well.  Or are you opposed to using direct heat?  If so, I understand.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Waistlength and Beyond  Names + Regimens!*



blasianbeauty said:


> Flowerhair can you press your hair out for us someday?  I'd love to see your length straight as well.  Or are you opposed to using direct heat?  If so, I understand.



LOL I will do that one day, but I'm very lazy... 
I might have to go to a salon and have it roller set first to make it easier...


----------



## oooop2 (Jan 1, 2009)

msshortysweets said:


> My regi changes according to what I think my hair needs or the style I want to achieve post wash. But the basic regi for the times I dont flat iron: *Cowash hair in four sections, do an oil rinse with castor oil, then add conditioner on top of the castor oil, and detangle with the denman. *Leave the conditioner and castor oil on for about an hour under conditioning cap and heat, rinse. Towel dry. Add shea butter and kinky curly knot today and put it in twists or plats overnight for a twistout or braidout in the morning. If im flat ironing, I basically do the same washing technique, but I use sabino moisture block instead of the knot today. Blow dry my hair, then flat iron with a chi. I dust and trim when I feel the need to. I also try to keep my protein and moisture in balance according to how my hair feels before I wash it...thats it.


 
How often do you co-wash?  And do you have issues w/ tangles or small knots at the ends of your hair?

TIA


----------



## africa (Jan 1, 2009)

msshortysweets said:


> My regi changes according to what I think my hair needs or the style I want to achieve post wash.  But the basic regi for the times I dont flat iron:  Cowash hair in four sections, do an oil rinse with castor oil, then add conditioner on top of the castor oil, and detangle with the denman.  Leave the conditioner and castor oil on for about an hour under conditioning cap and heat, rinse.  Towel dry.  Add shea butter and kinky curly knot today and put it in twists or plats overnight for a twistout or braidout in the morning.  If im flat ironing, I basically do the same washing technique, but I use sabino moisture block instead of the knot today.  Blow dry my hair, then flat iron with a chi.  I dust and trim when I feel the need to.  I also try to keep my protein and moisture in balance according to how my hair feels before I wash it...thats it.



Pretty hair! How often have you been flat ironing?


----------



## Cichelle (Jan 1, 2009)

Tanisha77 said:


> Thanks WL ladies! But why no or limited combing?



I envy those who can go without the comb. I MUST detangle my hair regularly or it will turn into a matted mess. The biggest mistake I've made since the big chop was to try a low manipulation regimen where I went days and days without detangling. Let's just say I won't be repeating that. Fingercombing is not good enough to get out the shed hair, which is the main problem for me. Having said that, I detangle with a seamless comb with a lot of conditioner or something else for slip in my hair. If I band my hair, I can brush it gently daily to remove the shed hair. But in general, I limit my use of combs and/or brushes and do not use them for styling. Only for gently detangling and shed hair removal.


----------



## Honi (Jan 1, 2009)

Hiya!

I relax twice a year with Phyto Index 2
Trim twice a year
Shampoo with shampoo bars, ACV rinse and moist. condish, Giovanni direct leave in once a week.  Seal with coconut oil, grapeseed oil, olive oil, cocoa butter mix.  Airdry 99% of time in braids.  If not airdrying I rollerset.
AO GPB lite protein q 2 weeks
Shakaki rinse/CO wash mid week
Massage scalp with Nyle oil nightly
Moisturize entire length and ends with Hair One olive oil, seal with oil mix and rebraid nightly.
I don't use direct heat on my hair


----------



## Lioness (Jan 1, 2009)

FlowerHair thank you for starting this thread 
Such inspiring and helpful tips from the contributors 
I am looking forward to being in a position to offer advice on growing healthy WL hair from experience :Rose:
I love seeing such healthy long hair.


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Tanisha77 said:


> Thanks WL ladies! But why no or limited combing?



the least manipulation the best for me. I don't really need to anyway.  as long as it looks neat and smooth thats all tht matters.  but don't look on the inside




luckiestdestiny said:


> Says you use direct heat once a month, but wear your hair straight fifty percent of the time. Do you wear it straight through roller set/cross wraps? *Or when you do use direct heat, you use a flat iron, but keep it that way for two weeks as you wash every 2 weeks? *Thanks...




i don't do rollersets cause it is a pain for me..lol. but will start tryin again since its better.  i blowdry hair straight with comb dryer and then flat iron.  Then i will wear hair like that for 2-3 weeks, no combing or manipulation.  next wash it would be a braidout wear like tht for 2 weeks.  alternate.  wear hair straight 50%  braidout 50% using direct heat once


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jan 1, 2009)

Traycee said:


> WL checking in....Here is my regimen...I dust often
> 
> Prepoo overnight before shampooing
> Shampoo 1x a week
> ...



all of you have such BEAUTIFUL & HEALTHY hair!!  Traycee, how often do you straighten your hair? and what do you do to straighten it? (flat iron? roller set? press?)


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Beautiful hair ladies, all of you.  My question is--how long from start to finish on wash day are you spending doing your hair?  One hour? Two hours?  In between washing (on non wash days), do you detangle at all to cut down on matting?  When my hair was BSL stretched natural it would take me about an hour or more to detangle on wash day, and if I wouldn't detangle at least every other day (which took about 1/2 hour) it would be a mess.  It's one of the reasons I didn't want to grow any longer because it was just too much work to have that much hair (for me).

I am on a journey to attempt to grow it out once again, but the minute it starts taking over 30 mins for me to style and detangle my hair, then it's over.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 1, 2009)

Cichelle said:


> I envy those who can go without the comb. I MUST detangle my hair regularly or it will turn into a matted mess. The biggest mistake I've made since the big chop was to try a low manipulation regimen where I went days and days without detangling. Let's just say I won't be repeating that. Fingercombing is not good enough to get out the shed hair, which is the main problem for me. Having said that, I detangle with a seamless comb with a lot of conditioner or something else for slip in my hair. If I band my hair, I can brush it gently daily to remove the shed hair. But in general, I limit my use of combs and/or brushes and do not use them for styling. Only for gently detangling and shed hair removal.



Congratz to you and Flowerhair on reaching tailbone.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 1, 2009)

actually it takes about 5-10 minutes to detangle my hair. the only style thats time consuming is flat ironing my hair and when I use the instyler I dont have to blow dry it straight first just section in braids let it air dry then that iron does it all stretches out the curls and straightens.


----------



## Juliagizzle (Jan 1, 2009)

How much could I pay one of yall Wl ladies to come and make me a regimen and do my hair for the next two months?  LOL I swear my curls keep shrinking and shrinking. They are playin cruel tricks on me. They are at SL length right now and it is disturbing me . I'm gonna have to take a break form this forum because it's makes me impatient


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jan 1, 2009)

honeycomb said:


> Beautiful hair ladies, all of you.* My question is--how long from start to finish on wash day are you spending doing your hair? One hour? Two hours? In between washing (on non wash days), do you detangle at all to cut down on matting? *When my hair was BSL stretched natural it would take me about an hour or more to detangle on wash day, and if I wouldn't detangle at least every other day (which took about 1/2 hour) it would be a mess. It's one of the reasons I didn't want to grow any longer because it was just too much work to have that much hair (for me).
> 
> I am on a journey to attempt to grow it out once again, but the minute it starts taking over 30 mins for me to style and detangle my hair, then it's over.


 
Looking for some WL ladies to answer this question


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 1, 2009)

Did your regimen change as your hair got longer?

I can't do the same things with my BSL hair that I could my twa.

Flowerchild you're a sweetheart for this thread


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jan 1, 2009)

nappystorm said:


> *Did your regimen change as your hair got longer?*
> 
> I can't do the same things with my BSL hair that I could my twa.
> 
> Flowerchild you're a sweetheart for this thread


 
The only thing that changed was that it was getting longer and longer to detangle my hair, this frustrated me.  Perhaps some hair textures take longer to detangle when longer, whereas other hair textures don't take as long.  But anything over an hour to me is too long.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 1, 2009)

honeycomb said:


> Beautiful hair ladies, all of you.  My question is--*how long from start to finish on wash day are you spending doing your hair?*  One hour? Two hours?  In between washing (on non wash days), do you detangle at all to cut down on matting?  When my hair was BSL stretched natural it would take me about an hour or more to detangle on wash day, and if I wouldn't detangle at least every other day (which took about 1/2 hour) it would be a mess.  It's one of the reasons I didn't want to grow any longer because it was just too much work to have that much hair (for me).
> 
> I am on a journey to attempt to grow it out once again, but the minute it starts taking over 30 mins for me to style and detangle my hair, then it's over.



I spend maybe 30-40 mins in the shower...there's no getting around that at this length erplexed But I only wash once or twice a week. After that, it takes several hours to airdry...



Juliagizzle said:


> How much could I pay one of yall Wl ladies to come and make me a regimen and do my hair for the next two months?  LOL I swear my curls keep shrinking and shrinking. They are playin cruel tricks on me. They are at SL length right now and it is disturbing me . I'm gonna have to take a break form this forum because it's makes me impatient



Shoulder Length is the most difficult length IMO, especially if you're natural. The curls bounce off the shoulders and the hair shrinks more than at any other length. Just hang in there and watch your hair take off in 6-10 months! 



nappystorm said:


> Did your regimen change as your hair got longer?
> 
> I can't do the same things with my BSL hair that I could my twa.
> 
> Flowerchild you're a sweetheart for this thread



My regimen is pretty much the same, I just simplified it more and more. Took away the combs and brushes, stopped using heat etc etc. The basics are still the same


----------



## MizAvalon (Jan 1, 2009)

The ROCK STAR thread! 

Thanks for starting this FlowerHair, I've enjoyed reading it. It will be very helpful and inspiring to a lot of ladies.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jan 1, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> I* spend maybe 30-40 mins in the shower...there's no getting around that at this length erplexed But I only wash once or twice a week. After that, it takes several hours to airdry*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for answering Flowerhair!!!  You must have it down to a science, perhaps if I would have hung in there a little longer I would have gotten the hang of it, if you're only spending 30-40 mins on your hair, I think that's great, and it's a reasonable amount of time, imo.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 1, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> How often do you co-wash?  And do you have issues w/ tangles or small knots at the ends of your hair?
> 
> TIA


I co-wash about every 4 days...I dont have that many problems with the tangles...the only time I have bad tangles is when I leave it in two strand twists for a couple weeks.  Those detangling sessions are serious.  If I do have some sort of smaller knot in my hair, I try to gently pick it out with the end of a rat tail comb, then continue detangling.


----------



## truequeen06 (Jan 1, 2009)

FlowerHair, this is an awesome thread!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 1, 2009)

africa said:


> Pretty hair! How often have you been flat ironing?


In the past year or so, haven't been flat ironing as much.  I flat iron mostly in the winter, low humidity!   During the late spring and summer, its way too humid to flat iron.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 1, 2009)

truequeen06 said:


> FlowerHair, this is an awesome thread!



Thank you, please add your tips and tricks 
Your hair is very long too!


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 1, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> Thank you, please add your tips and tricks
> Your hair is very long too!


----------



## truequeen06 (Jan 1, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> Thank you, please add your tips and tricks
> Your hair is very long too!



I'm fairly new to LHCF, but I've been around on other boards.  I'm still tweaking my regi a bit.

When wearing my hair natural, I cowash almost everyday and wash and deep condition every week.  When I'm wearing my hair straight, I wash after about 2 weeks and use coconut oil to moisturize / seal every 2 or 3 days (at night).

I detangle everyday usually in the shower while my hair is saturated with conditioner.  If I don't detangle regularly, my hair gets to be a big matted mess and I always end up losing tons of hair.

I don't use protein much and when I do it's a very light protein.  I don't bother with things like aphogee.

I have my regi in more detail in the About Me section of my fotki .


----------



## Cichelle (Jan 1, 2009)

honeycomb said:


> Beautiful hair ladies, all of you.  My question is--how long from start to finish on wash day are you spending doing your hair?  One hour? Two hours?  In between washing (on non wash days), do you detangle at all to cut down on matting?  When my hair was BSL stretched natural it would take me about an hour or more to detangle on wash day, and if I wouldn't detangle at least every other day (which took about 1/2 hour) it would be a mess.  It's one of the reasons I didn't want to grow any longer because it was just too much work to have that much hair (for me).
> 
> I am on a journey to attempt to grow it out once again, but the minute it starts taking over 30 mins for me to style and detangle my hair, then it's over.



I know what you mean. For some time I've struggled with the detangling issue. It started to take so long to detangle my hair. I used A LOT of water. I didn't feel right about it, but it REALLY hit home when I moved to a new place that doesn't have the same hot water capacity. I could never get my hair detangled before the hot water ran out. It was and still does take me 30-40 minutes to detangle. It can be much less if I do it daily, but that isn't always practical. 

I mentioned above that I found that banding makes a big difference. I can wash my hair, band it and then when it dries, I can take out the bands and brush it. It doesn't go huge east-west style like it would if I brushed it ordinarily. And I can put it up in a bun and brush it gently once a day, dry, with virtually no tangling problems at all. 

That being said, my hair takes a long time to dry when banded. It can take two days, depending on the weather. And I think folks would stare at me if I went out with my hair like that. I have a picture of what it looks like in my fotki. I did once gather back the sections in to a ponytail so that I could go to the doctor. But I know I saw people looking kinda funny, since I had about 30 scrunchies in my hair. 

So, in general, if I wash and let it air dry loose (which is what I do most of the time) it will take a long time to detangle when it's that time again, even though I almost always wear my hair in a bun. The only solution I have come up with besides banding is, like I mentioned, to cowash and detangle daily. I did this for over two years. I might go back to it again, since I finally have the time. But I'll be in school next August and I'll have to rely heavily on banding my hair.


----------



## Traycee (Jan 1, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Which products are your fav for each process?


 

prepoo

Aussie Moist Conditioner w/Coconut Oil
 Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship w/Coconut Oil

Shampoo 

Gold Well KeraSilk...But I just started using Dr. Bonners Magic Soap ...Diluted w/water
and oil...Mix in my blog..

Deep condition 

Nexxus Humectress w/Coconut Oil and Honey 
Aussie 3 min Miracle w/Coconut Oil and Honey

My Favorite Protein right now is Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor
I use ACV Rinses for clarifing....


----------



## Traycee (Jan 1, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> all of you have such BEAUTIFUL & HEALTHY hair!! Traycee, how often do you straighten your hair? and what do you do to straighten it? (flat iron? roller set? press?)


 
I dont straighten often...I promised myself this new year to straighten more often.....I usually straigten using a flat iron....I rarel do rollersets


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 1, 2009)

Fabulous thread - thank you ladies for sharing!!


----------



## Libra08 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey Traycee I was wondering have you tried the GVP version of Nexxus Humectress? I want to try the real version, but I'm on a college student budget right now. Thanks!


----------



## blue_flower (Jan 1, 2009)

This thread is interesting. If I keep up what I'm doing I should be waist-length by the end of the year!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 1, 2009)

Cichelle said:


> I envy those who can go without the comb. I MUST detangle my hair regularly or it will turn into a matted mess. The biggest mistake I've made since the big chop was to try a low manipulation regimen where I went days and days without detangling. Let's just say I won't be repeating that. Fingercombing is not good enough to get out the shed hair, which is the main problem for me. Having said that, I detangle with a seamless comb with a lot of conditioner or something else for slip in my hair. If I band my hair, I can brush it gently daily to remove the shed hair. But in general, I limit my use of combs and/or brushes and do not use them for styling. Only for gently detangling and shed hair removal.




What did you do to recover from trying a low manipulation regimen?


----------



## justsimply (Jan 1, 2009)

Great thread...lots of information.  I love the simplicity of most of the regimens.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 1, 2009)

How do you keep from getting thin ends?


----------



## mommy2kaela (Jan 1, 2009)

Cichelle said:


> Great thread!
> 
> My regimen is pretty simple. It has varied over the years, but not in the basics. I wash my hair 2-3 times a week, air dry it and then put it in a bun or other updo. My products are shampoo (usually shampoo bars), conditioner, and occasionally I will use coconut oil sparingly. I can replace the conditioner if I do a heavy oiling pre-shampoo. But I rarely do that anymore.
> 
> ...


 
what is banding?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 1, 2009)

mommy2kaela said:


> what is banding?


 when you make a ponytail and use ponytail holders down the entire length of the ponytail. This stretches it out.


----------



## mommy2kaela (Jan 1, 2009)

oh ok thanks!


----------



## AngelDoll (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks so much ladies for sharing your regimens. Thanks FlowerHair for starting this thread.
Looking forward to the day I reach WL. Way to go ladies!!!!!


----------



## oooop2 (Jan 1, 2009)

msshortysweets said:


> I co-wash about every 4 days...I dont have that many problems with the tangles...the only time I have bad tangles is when I leave it in two strand twists for a couple weeks. Those detangling sessions are serious. If I do have some sort of smaller knot in my hair, I try to gently pick it out with the end of a rat tail comb, then continue detangling.


 
Thanks for sharing.  Your regime is very simple and one that I can definitely incorporate into my current regime


----------



## oooop2 (Jan 1, 2009)

msshortysweets said:


> My regi changes according to what I think my hair needs or the style I want to achieve post wash. But the basic regi for the times I dont flat iron: Cowash hair in four sections, do an oil rinse with castor oil, then add conditioner on top of the castor oil, and detangle with the denman. Leave the conditioner and castor oil on for about an hour under conditioning cap and heat, rinse. Towel dry. Add shea butter and kinky curly knot today and *put it in twists or plats overnight for a twistout or braidout in the morning.* If im flat ironing, I basically do the same washing technique, but I use sabino moisture block instead of the knot today. Blow dry my hair, then flat iron with a chi. I dust and trim when I feel the need to. I also try to keep my protein and moisture in balance according to how my hair feels before I wash it...thats it.


 
Since you co-wash every 4 days, what do you do to your hair to maintain your twistouts/braidouts, in order to avoid tangles/knots?  Do you retwist nightly?  Also, do you apply anything to your hair daily in order to maintain the moisture?

What does the Kinky-curly product do for your hair?

TIA


----------



## PinkSkates (Jan 2, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> I don't, but I eat a multivitamin daily, that's all...
> I personally don't really believe in growth aids if you have a nice healthy diet and work out regularly.


 
ITA FlowerHair...this statement needed to be repeated!


----------



## Cichelle (Jan 2, 2009)

Gracie said:


> What did you do to recover from trying a low manipulation regimen?



I started cowashing and detangling every day for a long while. I was pretty much obsessed with getting the shed hair out and removing all tangles because I couldn't bare to go through what I went through again. (Not to be dramatic, but it was BAD.) And I treated my hair even more gently than ever.


----------



## Cichelle (Jan 2, 2009)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> when you make a ponytail and use ponytail holders down the entire length of the ponytail. This stretches it out.



Yup, what she said. Except I make four sections.


----------



## hillytmj (Jan 2, 2009)

I love this thread! I'm so inspired and looking forward to what 2009 will bring in terms of hair and other personal goals.

Thanks for sharing such helpful wisdom ladies!


----------



## Ladylyn (Jan 2, 2009)

Great thread!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 2, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> My answers are in bold above.
> My hair destiny is just longer hair, it's very thick.
> 
> *I don't think anyone on this board has reached her hair's full potential yet, because no one has used these excellent ideas of hair care for long enough yet. I think your hair can grow as long as you want, that's the mindset you need.*



Thanks for starting this post.  I've really enjoyed reading all the reggies and comments of the WL and beyond ladies.

Never a truer word was spoken.  I'm so glad that you said this, because sometimes it seems that many of us are so impatient and want the length to happen overnight.  




unlvgirl said:


> My regimen is simple. little to no manipulation, I don't really comb through my hair onl a dail basis. I mainly jut comb the ends. I wear it clipped up most of the time.
> I wash and straighten every 3 weeks.
> 1.I wash with cream of nature shampoo
> 2. I condition with queen helen cholestrol conditioner. I leave it on for 30 minutes then I rinse.
> ...



Thanks so much.  As a natural head, I like this reggie.  I'm currently not using heat, but when I do start back I will tweak my flat iron regimen a bit.





Cichelle said:


> Yup, what she said. Except I make four sections.



Girl I'm glad you cleared that up, because I was wondering how I would get my hair to air dry in less than 4 days with only one banded braid.


----------



## Traycee (Jan 2, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> Hey Traycee I was wondering have you tried the GVP version of Nexxus Humectress? I want to try the real version, but I'm on a college student budget right now. Thanks!


 
You know I havent tried it....I tried to purchase it last week and Sally didnt have it..


----------



## msa (Jan 2, 2009)

msshortysweets said:


> I co-wash about every 4 days...I dont have that many problems with the tangles...the only time I have bad tangles is when I leave it in two strand twists for a couple weeks.  Those detangling sessions are serious.  If I do have some sort of smaller knot in my hair, I try to gently pick it out with the end of a rat tail comb, then continue detangling.




I just went  to your album and OMG. Your hair is gorgeous. That bantu-knot out you did was just


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 2, 2009)

Gracie said:


> How do you keep from getting thin ends?



Not combing/brushing has helped me a lot. The ends are still thinner than my hair closer to the scalp 
The answer might be different for the other ladies though.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks FlowerHair for starting this great thread and thanks to all of you ladies for contributing! Very sweet and inspiring!   My question is, how much product do you all go through in a month? Especially with conditioners and moisturizers. It seems like I go thru a lot- and I'm just barely SL stretched! Lol. It doesn't help that I like a lot of stuff that isn't cheap!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 2, 2009)

mshottienelson said:


> Thanks FlowerHair for starting this great thread and thanks to all of you ladies for contributing! Very sweet and inspiring!   My question is, how much product do you all go through in a month? Especially with conditioners and moisturizers. It seems like I go thru a lot- and I'm just barely SL stretched! Lol. It doesn't help that I like a lot of stuff that isn't cheap!



Another wl checking in. I don't go through a lot at all and I care for 3 other heads.  I think the key is preparation. Before I put any shampoo on, I make sure I saturate my hair and kind of do a wash with the just the water. That helps the shampoo to lather a lot quicker.  I put it on my scalp first and then work through the rest of my hair.  Sometimes I will put some in an applicator bottle with water and then squeeze it on.  As for moisturizers, I apply to my hair while wet which allows it to be distributed evenly. HTH Q


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 2, 2009)

mshottienelson said:


> Thanks FlowerHair for starting this great thread and thanks to all of you ladies for contributing! Very sweet and inspiring!   My question is, how much product do you all go through in a month? Especially with conditioners and moisturizers. It seems like I go thru a lot- and I'm just barely SL stretched! Lol. It doesn't help that I like a lot of stuff that isn't cheap!



I don't use a lot of shampoo, but I use around 1/3 bottle of conditioner a week 



***Que*** said:


> Another wl checking in. I don't go through a lot at all and I care for 3 other heads.  I think the key is preparation. Before I put any shampoo on, I make sure I saturate my hair and kind of do a wash with the just the water. That helps the shampoo to lather a lot quicker.  I put it on my scalp first and then work through the rest of my hair.  Sometimes I will put some in an applicator bottle with water and then squeeze it on.  As for moisturizers, I apply to my hair while wet which allows it to be distributed evenly. HTH Q



I really admire you for caring for 4 heads of long, thick, beautiful hair :Rose:


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 2, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> I don't use a lot of shampoo, but I use around 1/3 bottle of conditioner a week
> I really admire you for caring for 4 heads of long, thick, beautiful hair :Rose:


Thanks girlie. Some days, it gets hard so I have a schedule.  But seeing how healthy their hair is, makes it worth it.  Q


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 2, 2009)

Dang, that is a lot of conditioner!  Between myself and DD (she's just a little past SL...but it's much longer w/o dreaded shrinkage) we go thru a LOT of conditioner.  Ok so I don't feel too bad then.


----------



## Cichelle (Jan 2, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Girl I'm glad you cleared that up, because I was wondering how I would get my hair to air dry in less than 4 days with only one banded braid.



Lol! Yeah, my hair would be wet for a week. 

I've tried 8 sections and of course it dried more quickly, but I'm way too lazy to do that on a regular basis. My arms get tired.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 2, 2009)

Traycee said:


> You know I havent tried it....I tried to purchase it last week and Sally didnt have it..


 
I waonder if your Sally's is made up like the one i go to hten....because the GVP Nexxus stuff is not by the other GVP products.....its down there on the bottom shelf intertwined with the real Nexxus stuff....it cost like 5 something a bottle.

When i run out of shampoo....i'm gonna try these.


----------



## godzooki (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you for starting the great thread!
Saving my spot by wishful thinking...

I love the banding idea. When I finally reach bsl and beyond I think this will be the method I air dry in. Currently I just bun it. So far the one main point that keeps sticking out for me is LOW manipulation. No fancy "helicopter" do's or elaborate daily style changes.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you FlowerHair!! I am honored to be mentioned but I still have a couple of inches to go til I am really WL.

Prepoo with Coconut Oil +Shampoo and DC once per week. I used to be a cowashing mad woman but I dont do it anymore. I think I was getting protein overload. I rollerset. I cant remember the last time I used my blow dryer or flat iron..maybe in July. I had to learn that air drying is not my friend so I dont do that anymore unless I am feeling extremely lazy and tired.

I bun everyday or wear my hair in a twist if I want to feel like I am wearing it down..hahaha..I do wear my hair down maybe once a month though.

I take vitamins but not as often as I should. I don't do growth aids that much anymore. Maybe a few times a month if I remember to do it. I do try and drink a protein shake everyday.

Main products: Poos I used Elucence and CON...Conditioners Elucence, Silicon Mix and CON..Deep Conditioners Hairveda Sitrinilah and Motions Moisture Plus..I used to henna every month but I think that was contributing to the protein overload thing so I henna maybe every 3 months and use Aphoghee 2 minute maybe once a month.

This so much simplier from when I first joined the board. I was doing something different to my hair almost every other day using different products and that just gets to be too much. I do agree with the other ladies about low manipulation. I have retained so much hair and gained more thickness since I stopped doing all that cowashing. I do detangle in the shower under running water while the conditioner is in.

I cant wait to really join the ranks of you lovely WL ladies!!


----------



## empressri (Jan 2, 2009)

marie170 said:


> Thank you FlowerHair!! I am honored to be mentioned but I still have a couple of inches to go til I am really WL.
> 
> Prepoo with Coconut Oil +Shampoo and DC once per week. I used to be a cowashing mad woman but I dont do it anymore. I think I was getting protein overload. I rollerset. I cant remember the last time I used my blow dryer or flat iron..maybe in July. I had to learn that air drying is not my friend so I dont do that anymore unless I am feeling extremely lazy and tired.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I would lose my daggone mind if I cowashed everyday, and had to do something to it. My scalp hurts just thinking about it!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 2, 2009)

marie170 said:


> Thank you FlowerHair!! I am honored to be mentioned but I still have a couple of inches to go til I am really WL.
> 
> Prepoo with Coconut Oil +Shampoo and DC once per week. I used to be a cowashing mad woman but I dont do it anymore. I think I was getting protein overload. I rollerset. I cant remember the last time I used my blow dryer or flat iron..maybe in July. I had to learn that air drying is not my friend so I dont do that anymore unless I am feeling extremely lazy and tired.
> 
> ...



Your hair is gorgeous.  Thanks for listing your regimen. 

*OT:*  Girl, you have some skills with a sewing machine.  That jacket is beautiful.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 2, 2009)

Cichelle said:


> Lol! Yeah, my hair would be wet for a week.
> 
> I've tried 8 sections and of course it dried more quickly, but I'm way too lazy to do that on a regular basis. My arms get tired.



Tee, hee, hee. 

Is that a Chinese bun in your siggy?  It looks so classy.


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey ladies, I have a quick question, when you wear your hair down and go to the store, do you seem to get a lot of attention from other races who never seem black women with hair longer than bra strap?


----------



## Tarae (Jan 2, 2009)

This is a great thread.  Thanks for sharing ladies.


----------



## hillytmj (Jan 3, 2009)

Bumping...


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 3, 2009)

SlantedEyezMiss2003 said:


> Hey ladies, I have a quick question, when you wear your hair down and go to the store, do you seem to get a lot of attention from other races who never seem black women with hair longer than bra strap?



People in my country have no clue about black women's hair, so the attention I get is not like that...I do get more stares when I wear my hair down, but people don't know anything about what my hair should or shouldn't look like. 

I think black people stare even more or are more fascinated so to speak.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 3, 2009)

SlantedEyezMiss2003 said:


> Hey ladies, I have a quick question, when you wear your hair down and go to the store, do you seem to get a lot of attention from other races who never seem black women with hair longer than bra strap?


 
I had a girlfriend in college who had WL hair & she told me how foreigners would point blank tell her that they didn't think black people had hair that long & basically one went as far as to ask her was she sure she was all black. erplexed


----------



## EleganceUnleashed (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## isawstars (Jan 3, 2009)

I love this thread!


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 3, 2009)

mshottienelson said:


> Thanks FlowerHair for starting this great thread and thanks to all of you ladies for contributing! Very sweet and inspiring!  My question is, how much product do you all go through in a month? Especially with conditioners and moisturizers. It seems like I go thru a lot- and I'm just barely SL stretched! Lol. It doesn't help that I like a lot of stuff that isn't cheap!


 The only thing I go through a lot of is conditioners because I'm very heavy handed and I not only use them for conditioning and detangling but I use them as my leave-in too.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 3, 2009)

honeycomb said:


> *Beautiful hair ladies, all of you. My question is--how long from start to finish on wash day are you spending doing your hair? One hour? Two hours? In between washing (on non wash days), do you detangle at all to cut down on matting?* When my hair was BSL stretched natural it would take me about an hour or more to detangle on wash day, and if I wouldn't detangle at least every other day (which took about 1/2 hour) it would be a mess. It's one of the reasons I didn't want to grow any longer because it was just too much work to have that much hair (for me).
> 
> I am on a journey to attempt to grow it out once again, but the minute it starts taking over 30 mins for me to style and detangle my hair, then it's over.


 On wash day if I'm just doing a wash n' go it takes me about an hour and a half to do everything start to finish.

I detangle once a week in the shower and it usually only takes me no more than 5 minutes to detangle.  When my hair is curly I don't detangle at all on non-wash days....just once a week.


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Jan 3, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I had a girlfriend in college who had WL hair & she told me how foreigners would point blank tell her that they didn't think black people had hair that long & basically one went as far as to ask her was she sure she was all black. erplexed


 
I have that same problem, everyone think I'm mixed, but I'm not, I mean down the line I have cuban and indian and I've been told german but I'm not sure how acurate that is.........I was walking in a store and I get a lot stares already and my hair is almost APL, and I'm like dang if I had waist length hair.....people will think I'm def not black....it bothers me cuz I feel like I have to fight with people to get it across to them that i'm black, my ancestors might be differenct races, but my parents are black.......I just wanted to know......if others get stares......thanks for responding.


----------



## rainbowknots (Jan 3, 2009)

I haven't read through the thread so I don't know if this has been addressed yet, but can the women who have this WL hair and beyond post their hair type also, I think that would help out too. Sorry if this has already been addressed I'm just too lazy to look all the way through right now


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 3, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Your hair is gorgeous. Thanks for listing your regimen.
> 
> *OT:* Girl, you have some skills with a sewing machine. That jacket is beautiful.


\

Thank you so much!!!



SlantedEyezMiss2003 said:


> Hey ladies, I have a quick question, when you wear your hair down and go to the store, do you seem to get a lot of attention from other races who never seem black women with hair longer than bra strap?


 
I do notice a few stares but even funnier than that are people that know me wonder if I am wearing weave cause they never have seen my hair. My white coworker even came right out and asked if all my hair was "naturally" mine hahaha


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 3, 2009)

SlantedEyezMiss2003 said:


> Hey ladies, I have a quick question, when you wear your hair down and go to the store, do you seem to get a lot of attention from other races who never seem black women with hair longer than bra strap?


Girl yes esp where I live. I very rarely have mine straight and I think that is what throws people off even those who know me.  But my hair gets a lot of attention in general because most black women here aren't natural and don't rock fros and twists like I do. Plus it's not a lot of us here either.  Q



ladylends said:


> I haven't read through the thread so I don't know if this has been addressed yet, but can the women who have this WL hair and beyond post their hair type also, I think that would help out too. Sorry if this has already been addressed I'm just too lazy to look all the way through right now


No problem. I am a 4b.  Q


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 3, 2009)

ladylends said:


> I haven't read through the thread so I don't know if this has been addressed yet, but can the women who have this WL hair and beyond post their hair type also, I think that would help out too. Sorry if this has already been addressed I'm just too lazy to look all the way through right now



I'm happy to say there are ladies in this thread with every hair type, natural and relaxed  That means that it's achievable for _*everyone*_.

I think I'm a 3b/c...


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 3, 2009)

ladylends said:


> I haven't read through the thread so I don't know if this has been addressed yet, but can the women who have this WL hair and beyond post their hair type also, I think that would help out too. Sorry if this has already been addressed I'm just too lazy to look all the way through right now


 

I am 4a relaxed


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jan 3, 2009)

SlantedEyezMiss2003 said:


> I have that same problem, everyone think I'm mixed, but I'm not, I mean down the line I have cuban and indian and I've been told german but I'm not sure how acurate that is.........I was walking in a store and I get a lot stares already and my hair is almost APL, and I'm like dang if I had waist length hair.....people will think I'm def not black....it bothers me cuz I feel like I have to fight with people to get it across to them that i'm black, my ancestors might be differenct races, but my parents are black.......I just wanted to know......if others get stares......thanks for responding.



Even Cuban doesn't make you mixed (I know you're not saying you are) I'm half-Cuban, but I'm not mixed. Both my parents are Black - descendants of slaves. I'm so scared that when I have long hair, people aren't going to believe I'm not mixed. I can hear them now, "Hernandez, that's a Mexican name. You gotta be mixed."  And yes, I hear "Hernandez is a Mexican name" now, complete with weird looks. 

But anyways, this thread is awesome. I love the inspiration. I do have a question that will help me feel more inspired: At what length did you start? Sometimes, I'll look at fotkis of people with long hair, and their comparison pictures START with at least BSL. Anyone start with SL or shorter? How long did it take you to grow it to WL?


----------



## babydollhair (Jan 3, 2009)

I  love this thread ! Thank you ladies for sharing!


----------



## Cichelle (Jan 3, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> Even Cuban doesn't make you mixed (I know you're not saying you are) I'm half-Cuban, but I'm not mixed. Both my parents are Black - descendants of slaves. I'm so scared that when I have long hair, people aren't going to believe I'm not mixed. I can hear them now, "Hernandez, that's a Mexican name. You gotta be mixed."  And yes, I hear "Hernandez is a Mexican name" now, complete with weird looks.
> 
> But anyways, this thread is awesome. I love the inspiration. I do have a question that will help me feel more inspired: At what length did you start? Sometimes, I'll look at fotkis of people with long hair, and their comparison pictures START with at least BSL. *Anyone start with SL or shorter? How long did it take you to grow it to WL?*



I did the b/c in 2005 after a 14 month transition. My hair was shorter than SL. You can see the pictures in my fotki. It took me approx. two years from that point to reach WL when stretched.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jan 3, 2009)

Cichelle said:


> I did the b/c in 2005 after a 14 month transition. My hair was shorter than SL. You can see the pictures in my fotki. It took me approx. two years from that point to reach WL when stretched.



ONLY 2?!


Wow, I BC'ed in March 2007, and I'm no where near WL. Lol. Makes me wonder if I could've done the same if I had taken better care of my hair.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 3, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Since you co-wash every 4 days, what do you do to your hair to maintain your twistouts/braidouts, in order to avoid tangles/knots?  Do you retwist nightly?  Also, do you apply anything to your hair daily in order to maintain the moisture?
> 
> What does the Kinky-curly product do for your hair?
> 
> TIA



I do retwist nightly...at night I apply a little bit of water to each section, then seal with a little shea butter.  Then retwist.  I do about 9 or 10 twists.  I actually just started incorporating the kinky curly about a month ago, I just use it as a leave in after I wash my hair.


----------



## Cichelle (Jan 3, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> ONLY 2?!
> 
> 
> Wow, I BC'ed in March 2007, and I'm no where near WL. Lol. Makes me wonder if I could've done the same if I had taken better care of my hair.



Please remember I transitioned for 14 months...so you have to add in that time.  My hair grew to WL in two years from my big chop which followed a 14 month transition.


----------



## lala (Jan 3, 2009)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> @bolded- does that mean every two weeks?


 
Sure does


----------



## LaReyna756 (Jan 3, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> Not combing/brushing has helped me a lot. The ends are still thinner than my hair closer to the scalp
> The answer might be different for the other ladies though.


 
My ends are thinner too, I know that me transitioning has a lot to do with it though--having the two different textures.  I get trims a couple of times a year to keep my ends looking nice.  And I usually wear my hair up, so my ends are not rubbing against anything or getting tangled.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone sleeps in a bun.  If no, why not?  Maybe that's why my hair is uneven and has been stuck at below bra clasp  for the past four years.  I was wondering if I should braid it each night, which would be fine if I didn't have to work.  Then, too, I don't oil my hair or ends daily.

I know what I need to do, but I'm just not really "into hair" like some other members are.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jan 4, 2009)

Cichelle said:


> Please remember I transitioned for 14 months...so you have to add in that time.  My hair grew to WL in two years from my big chop which followed a 14 month transition.



Yeah, that's true. I was just thinking it would take me about 4 years to grow my hair from SL to WL. Hopefully, I won't have to wait that long.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jan 4, 2009)

what do you ladies do to your hair at night? i know some of you twist/re-twist (i have no idea how to do that) 

but i'd like to know how many of you wrap your hair or wear a silk bonnet or just throw it in a ponytail or a braid or a bun on top of your head?? what do you do? the trend i've noticed is adding some sort of moisture. (sorry if i missed this answer earlier.)

Thanks again FlowerHair for this thread! What a great easy go-to resource. Come to this thread, ask some questions, get them answered. Its perfect!!!




FlowerHair said:


> I wanted to start a thread where everyone who is Waist Length and beyond can post their regimens to inspire and answer questions from anyone who is interested. What do you ladies think about that?
> 
> So far I know there are plenty of WL or longer ladies here, I thought of names like:
> Cichelle
> ...


----------



## hillytmj (Jan 4, 2009)

I love this thread. I can't thank you all enough.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 4, 2009)

Barbara said:


> *I'm wondering if anyone sleeps in a bun.  If no, why not?*  Maybe that's why my hair is uneven and has been stuck at below bra clasp  for the past four years.  I was wondering if I should braid it each night, which would be fine if I didn't have to work.  Then, too, I don't oil my hair or ends daily.
> 
> I know what I need to do, but I'm just not really "into hair" like some other members are.



I guess a topknot could be okay, but a bun at the back of the head is impossible, as it would be too big to sleep on... 



wyldcurlz said:


> what do you ladies do to your hair at night? i know some of you twist/re-twist (i have no idea how to do that)
> 
> but i'd like to know how many of you wrap your hair or wear a silk bonnet or just throw it in a ponytail or a braid or a bun on top of your head?? what do you do? the trend i've noticed is adding some sort of moisture. (sorry if i missed this answer earlier.)
> 
> Thanks again FlowerHair for this thread! What a great easy go-to resource. Come to this thread, ask some questions, get them answered. Its perfect!!!



I just put my hair in a really loose twist and fasten it with a hair comb. It's got to be soft enough to sleep on, yet keep my hair contained.
If I have a headache I sleep with my hair loose/out/down.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 4, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> what do you ladies do to your hair at night? i know some of you twist/re-twist (i have no idea how to do that)
> 
> but i'd like to know how many of you wrap your hair or wear a silk bonnet or just throw it in a ponytail or a braid or a bun on top of your head?? what do you do? the trend i've noticed is adding some sort of moisture. (sorry if i missed this answer earlier.)
> 
> Thanks again FlowerHair for this thread! What a great easy go-to resource. Come to this thread, ask some questions, get them answered. Its perfect!!!


 I moisturize and seal every night.  My hair is usually in two loose braids and covered with a big scarf.  All of my hair has to be covered before I go to sleep.  If my hair is straight I do cross wraps and cover with a scarf.....sometimes I'll band it if I want it more stretched out the next day.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 4, 2009)

WL/HipL: Chicoro's regimen (general)


Detangle with fingers and section hair into loose braids. (no combing) If my hair is matted or really  tangled, I rinse it to remove all product, I saturate it with a panthenol and water mix and then section it into loose braids using my fingers.
Dilute shampoo in 2-3 cups of water and then wash hair in loose braids.
Undo braids, slather thick conditioner on braids.
Comb out each braid and twist each detangled braid out of the way.
Place homemade leave in on hair (natural oil, aloe vera, rosemary essential oil)
Saturate hair with conditioner concoction daily (the mix changes, but it usually has oil, aloe vera, water and some conditioner),
Place un-petroleum jelly or vaseline on ends ends (1x only during the week. If I put this on, it will be directly after washing. I do not re-apply this daily.)
Braid or twist into  braids/bun.
Put hair in baggie
Every two-four months use a protein treatment *(used to use Aphogee but formula has changed. Still searching)
I am super tenderheaded and have never liked combing my hair. I comb it out only on wash day which is 1x per week. I have worn ponytails all my life as I like them! Wearing my hair up is fun and elegant. 

I do not use hair typing as I do not find it helpful for me. 

*If you have a question, please send a pm. I usually miss posted questions in threads.    

(Thanks for the pm Flowerhair)

*Cichelle and Flowerhair, amazing length. Congratulations on reaching tailbone!   *


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry this took so long

but here goes

I mostly only CoWash, usually with a series of between 2-4 conditioners, always apply Coconut Oil (my love!) after rinsing, then apply a conditioner as a leave in and wear it a in a ponytail like my siggy, I usually do this weekly,  and just touch up my pony by re-adjusting/tightening it, adding more oil/conditioner to my top and edges and brush it down

I only shampoo when I am going to straighten

thats it ya'll, oh and I trim VERY well every time I straigten,  but never in between no matter how long it is between the times I straighten

eta: I have some crazy vids on how I do my hair from scratch and how I press, so if I left anything out here, its probabaly on my youtube

eta: #2 I also take a very comprehensive vitamin regimen that I stick to most of the time


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 4, 2009)

lwilliams1922 said:


> shrinkage?
> 
> Flower,
> Shrinkage is something many naturals struggle with.  I see your inspiring lenght photo and I'm blown away.  You stretch you hair down to your tail bone but even unstreteched it hangs long.
> ...



my hair shrinks to top of shoulder when left on its own


----------



## Cichelle (Jan 4, 2009)

Barbara said:


> I'm wondering if anyone sleeps in a bun.  If no, why not?  Maybe that's why my hair is uneven and has been stuck at below bra clasp  for the past four years.  I was wondering if I should braid it each night, which would be fine if I didn't have to work.  Then, too, I don't oil my hair or ends daily.
> 
> I know what I need to do, but I'm just not really "into hair" like some other members are.



I can sleep in a bun (and used to do it all of the time) but they have to be very low buns and sort of flat. Hard to explain. More like a low, looped ponytail, I guess. I can't sleep in any "stylish" buns as the bump it would form on the back of my head would give me a headache. These days, I generally loosely twist my hair to the side, secure the ends with a silk scrunchie and cover my head with a satin bonnet (or sleep on a satin pillowcase). I used to sleep with my hair all completely on top of my head, but I don't do that anymore. I can sleep with it loose at this point, because I can flip it over the top of the pillow and it stays there even if I turn from side to side. But I don't prefer sleeping this way. I have this weird fear that something will crawl into my hair. Yeah, I'm strange. I will sleep this way if my hair is wet and I need it to dry quickly, though.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 4, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> what do you ladies do to your hair at night? i know some of you twist/re-twist (i have no idea how to do that)
> 
> but I'd like to know how many of you wrap your hair or wear a silk bonnet or just throw it in a ponytail or a braid or a bun on top of your head?? what do you do? the trend I've noticed is adding some sort of moisture. (sorry if i missed this answer earlier.)
> 
> Thanks again FlowerHair for this thread! What a great easy go-to resource. Come to this thread, ask some questions, get them answered. Its perfect!!!



I moisturize then I use a satin cap or stocking cap at night. I make loose braids, or bun, its braided now I do the same thing. I have about 50% shrinkage now and as it gets longer it's showing more length.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone else with info on what length they started with and how long it to them to grow to WL?


----------



## hurricane (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey waistlengthers (lol). Just eves dropping.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 4, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> Anyone else with info on what length they started with and how long it to them to grow to WL?



I'm not at all WL yet, and I know that you are asking the waist length ladies, but I did start here at LHCF at SL and I have worn my hair as short as about 4 or 5 inch back in the day..  I'm now MBL.  My hair seems to grow in spurts.  It jumped from SL to APL in about 3 1/2 months.  APL to BSL was slow going that took about 10 months, maybe a bit more.  I was graising MBL in June of '08.  I have gained length since then, but I'm still MBL.  So again, slow going.  I don't expect to hit WL until close to the end of this year.  Also, I'm 5' 9.5" tall so my back is a bit long.  This has an affect on how long it takes to reach your goal also.  For me, it's looking as though it is going to take 3 yrs to go from SL to WL.

Everyone's hair grows at different rates, and can stall at different milestones.  As long as you practice good haircare you will get to the length you want, and learn your hair's growth pattern along the way.  You've done a great job so far, be patient and keep doing what you're doing.  When your hair tells you that you need to make an adjustment, you know what to do. 

Sorry for butting in, I'm backing out now.


*ETA:*  Hey Chicoro, and Iris.  I was wondering when you two would come in here and post your reggies.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jan 4, 2009)

Chicoro - where have i been? i didn't know you were an author and had published a book! Congratulations!! i'll definitely buy it!! 



Chicoro said:


> WL/HipL: Chicoro's regimen (general)
> 
> 
> Detangle with fingers and section hair into loose braids. (no combing) If my hair is matted or really  tangled, I rinse it to remove all product, I saturate it with a panthenol and water mix and then section it into loose braids using my fingers.
> ...


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jan 4, 2009)

Apparently i've got to research "banding." i don't know where i've been but i know nothing about this and i've now heard Pokahontas and Cichelle (among others, but those are the 2 i remember) mention that they're doing it. what does it do? what it is about? i'm off to do a search. i'll be back if (when) i have specific questions.  



Pokahontas said:


> I moisturize and seal every night.  My hair is usually in two loose braids and covered with a big scarf.  All of my hair has to be covered before I go to sleep.  If my hair is straight I do cross wraps and cover with a scarf.....*sometimes I'll band it if I want it more stretched out *the next day.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 4, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> Apparently i've got to research "banding." i don't know where i've been but i know nothing about this and i've now heard Pokahontas and Cichelle (among others, but those are the 2 i remember) mention that they're doing it. what does it do? what it is about? i'm off to do a search. i'll be back if (when) i have specific questions.



Banding is putting ponytail holders or scrunciis (sp) along the length of your wet/damp pony so that it dries more elongated.  I think Cichelle, and Iris have a pic of it in their albums.


----------



## Arcadian (Jan 4, 2009)

Beautiful and enlightening thread.  


-A


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 4, 2009)

Please post more often (if you can)! Your hair is GORGEOUS and definite motivation for Type 4 ladies. 



HISdaughter said:


> My regi changes according to what I think my hair needs or the style I want to achieve post wash.  But the basic regi for the times I dont flat iron:  Cowash hair in four sections, do an oil rinse with castor oil, then add conditioner on top of the castor oil, and detangle with the denman.  Leave the conditioner and castor oil on for about an hour under conditioning cap and heat, rinse.  Towel dry.  Add shea butter and kinky curly knot today and put it in twists or plats overnight for a twistout or braidout in the morning.  If im flat ironing, I basically do the same washing technique, but I use sabino moisture block instead of the knot today.  Blow dry my hair, then flat iron with a chi.  I dust and trim when I feel the need to.  I also try to keep my protein and moisture in balance according to how my hair feels before I wash it...thats it.


----------



## Cichelle (Jan 4, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Banding is putting ponytail holders or scrunciis (sp) along the length of your wet/damp pony so that it dries more elongated.  I think Cichelle, and Iris have a pic of it in their albums.




^^^^^^^^ 


Here is my hair banded:








or






I do the second one more often. It looks funny, but it's easier on the hair and much faster. In the first pic, I was half way done with banding it in eight sections and when it was finished, I had used something like 80-100 elastics. Removing them without ripping the hair took forever. Some people use cut up pantyhose, which I think I'll try next time. The scrunchies, even though they are the small size, are really bulky. 

I am pretty sure Poka has pics in her fotki. I think she does just two sections, though. I would too, but my hair would take forever to dry.


----------



## Noir (Jan 4, 2009)

This is my favorite thread for the new year    thanks Flowerhair.

You ladies are all so inspiring


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 4, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> Anyone else with info on what length they started with and how long it to them to grow to WL?


 
I started at SL in Feb 2006 and probably will be WL by Feb or March of 2009 so 3 years and I am 5'6. I cut/trimmed my hair maybe 6 times over that 3 year period.



GoldenBreeze said:


> I'm not at all WL yet, and I know that you are asking the waist length ladies, but I did start here at LHCF at SL and I have worn my hair as short as about 4 or 5 inch back in the day.. I'm now MBL. My hair seems to grow in spurts. It jumped from SL to APL in about 3 1/2 months. APL to BSL was slow going that took about 10 months, maybe a bit more. I was graising MBL in June of '08. I have gained length since then, but I'm still MBL. So again, slow going. I don't expect to hit WL until close to the end of this year. Also, I'm 5' 9.5" tall so my back is a bit long. This has an affect on how long it takes to reach your goal also. For me, it's looking as though it is going to take 3 yrs to go from SL to WL.
> 
> Everyone's hair grows at different rates, and can stall at different milestones. As long as you practice good haircare you will get to the length you want, and learn your hair's growth pattern along the way. You've done a great job so far, be patient and keep doing what you're doing. When your hair tells you that you need to make an adjustment, you know what to do.
> 
> ...


 
ITA with your whole post. Everybodys hair is different and people go thru different things such as set backs, slow growth periods etc. Finding what works best for you and your hair and having PATIENCE are most important.


----------



## GabbanaGirl (Jan 4, 2009)

Cichelle said:


> Great thread!
> 
> My regimen is pretty simple. It has varied over the years, but not in the basics. I wash my hair 2-3 times a week, air dry it and then put it in a bun or other updo. My products are shampoo (usually shampoo bars), conditioner, and occasionally I will use coconut oil sparingly. I can replace the conditioner if I do a heavy oiling pre-shampoo. But I rarely do that anymore.
> 
> ...


 
I am DROOLING over your hair!!! It is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 4, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> Anyone else with info on what length they started with and how long it to them to grow to WL?



Don't remember if I answered this, but my hair was a little above BSL when I joined LHCF. My hair was super short in 1994, but that was a while ago 
Since then my hair grew down to BSL but never longer and sometimes broke off to a shorter length...until I started to really take good care of my hair.


----------



## Lovestyr (Jan 4, 2009)

this is a great post for insiprations for fellow LHCFers ...


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jan 4, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> I'm not at all WL yet, and I know that you are asking the waist length ladies, but I did start here at LHCF at SL and I have worn my hair as short as about 4 or 5 inch back in the day..  I'm now MBL.  My hair seems to grow in spurts.  It jumped from SL to APL in about 3 1/2 months.  APL to BSL was slow going that took about 10 months, maybe a bit more.  I was graising MBL in June of '08.  I have gained length since then, but I'm still MBL.  So again, slow going.  I don't expect to hit WL until close to the end of this year.  Also, I'm 5' 9.5" tall so my back is a bit long.  This has an affect on how long it takes to reach your goal also.  For me, it's looking as though it is going to take 3 yrs to go from SL to WL.
> 
> Everyone's hair grows at different rates, and can stall at different milestones.  As long as you practice good haircare you will get to the length you want, and learn your hair's growth pattern along the way.  You've done a great job so far, be patient and keep doing what you're doing.  When your hair tells you that you need to make an adjustment, you know what to do.
> 
> ...



I didn't mean to discriminate. LOL.

But this was sooooo helpful! I'm also 5'9" (not sure about the .5), so it's good to have an idea of how my growth process could go. How long did it take you to get from BSL to MBL?

This really encourages me because I thought it was going to take a real long time to get to the longer lengths (BSL, MBL, etc.).


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you ladies so much for your answers. As I said earlier, sometimes it gets a little discouraging looking at fotkis of women MBL+ that have pictures of them starting at BSL or longer. 

It just helps to know that I will one day see something other than SL hair. 




marie170 said:


> I started at SL in Feb 2006 and probably will be WL by Feb or March of 2009 so 3 years and I am 5'6. I cut/trimmed my hair maybe 6 times over that 3 year period.
> 
> 
> 
> ITA with your whole post. Everybodys hair is different and people go thru different things such as set backs, slow growth periods etc. Finding what works best for you and your hair and having PATIENCE are most important.





FlowerHair said:


> Don't remember if I answered this, but my hair was a little above BSL when I joined LHCF. My hair was super short in 1994, but that was a while ago
> Since then my hair grew down to BSL but never longer and sometimes broke off to a shorter length...until I started to really take good care of my hair.





GoldenBreeze said:


> I'm not at all WL yet, and I know that you are asking the waist length ladies, but I did start here at LHCF at SL and I have worn my hair as short as about 4 or 5 inch back in the day..  I'm now MBL.  My hair seems to grow in spurts.  It jumped from SL to APL in about 3 1/2 months.  APL to BSL was slow going that took about 10 months, maybe a bit more.  I was graising MBL in June of '08.  I have gained length since then, but I'm still MBL.  So again, slow going.  I don't expect to hit WL until close to the end of this year.  Also, I'm 5' 9.5" tall so my back is a bit long.  This has an affect on how long it takes to reach your goal also.  For me, it's looking as though it is going to take 3 yrs to go from SL to WL.
> 
> Everyone's hair grows at different rates, and can stall at different milestones.  As long as you practice good haircare you will get to the length you want, and learn your hair's growth pattern along the way.  You've done a great job so far, be patient and keep doing what you're doing.  When your hair tells you that you need to make an adjustment, you know what to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh, and thanks for mentioning slow growth periods. I didn't think of it that way. The first year after my BC, my hair pretty much sprouted out of my hair. I went from almost being able to see my scalp to having neck length hair in a matter of months. Then, this year, it seems I've been at the same length for at least 5 months.

The things all of you are saying are very inspiring. It'll definitely keep me motivated. Thanks a mil!


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 4, 2009)

when i joined my hair was around APL.
In 1995 i had cut it all off due to damage.  As short as Fantasias hair with a shaved back.  I started growing it out in 96 which was a nightmare(shudders).  I wish i knew thn what i kno now.  would have been pleasant.
I was shoulderlength by summer 97.  APL 98 and basically thts the longest i ever really been.  In 99 hair got damaged again and cut it to NL.  Then went to a stylist who kept it that way the nex 2 years.  
I joined lhcf in 04 with hair damaged once again  instead of cutting this time with the stuff i learned here i nurtured and stretched. I discovered no combing, leave ins & stretching which has lead my hair to be the lonegest its ever been in my life.  no one else in my family has hair past SL.
It does have its slow growth period.  I was stuck at MBL forEVER b4 finally reaching WL..and im still not FULL WL.  nowhere near.


----------



## betty-boo (Jan 4, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> Hey yall
> Im relaxed bone straight no lye. Touchup twice a year. 4a/b hair coarse.
> I wear braidouts 50% and striaght hair 50% of the time
> Shampoo every 2 weeks.
> ...


 
Sylver, your hair is gorgeous!! But it seems you use a lot of heat and no protective styling and still have beautiful hair. Do you think this is just genetic or is there something you can attribute the health of your hair to?

How do you keep your ends from thinning as it get longer too?
Thanks!


----------



## betty-boo (Jan 4, 2009)

But a question to all the WL ladies, how are you wearing your hair on a daily basis? Do you just keep to one or two hairstyles? Or do you think its important to switch it up?


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 4, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> Anyone else with info on what length they started with and how long it to them to grow to WL?



I started with a 2-3 inch twa in October of 2005. I have proof in my fotki. So from then to now, it took 3 years to get to waistlength.  I am also 5'9.  HTH Q


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 4, 2009)

betty-boo said:


> Sylver, your hair is gorgeous!! But it seems you use a lot of heat and no protective styling and still have beautiful hair. Do you think this is just genetic or is there something you can attribute the health of your hair to?
> 
> How do you keep your ends from thinning as it get longer too?
> Thanks!




really? I didn't think i used a lot of heat.  I'm def not a no heat woman but i don't use a lot of heat. 
Its not like nothings ever happen to it..Ive had soooo many setbacks
Leaving my hair alone is what attributes to my hair health.  The only time i really manipulate my hair is on wash day which is twice a month.  Sometimes once a month.  I don't comb it, i never hot curl it, i threw my hot curlers away a couple of years ago.  don't brush it.  same style every single day.
yeah i don't do protective styles but i have to be extra strict with my ends because of it.  dustings dailys, sealing, oil etc.  my regimen seems simple but it was a lot of work finding it, a lot of patience.. Soooo much patience No one in my family has hair past SL.  My mom had thick hair but it was never long.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 4, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> *I didn't mean to discriminate*. LOL.
> 
> But this was sooooo helpful! I'm also 5'9" (not sure about the .5), so it's good to have an idea of how my growth process could go. *How long did it take you to get from BSL to MBL?*
> 
> This really encourages me because I thought it was going to take a real long time to get to the longer lengths (BSL, MBL, etc.).



I know, LOL.  I just realize that this is a WL and beyond thread, and I didn't want to speak out of turn. 

It took about 7 or 8 months to go from BSL to MBL even with the 4 hook bra, another spurt.  It seems that MBL to WL is another stall period for me, so I automatically just give it the full year and forget about it.  If I reach WL by Sept., then it will have taken 3 years from SL to WL.  I've given it to Dec. for good measure. 




sylver2 said:


> when i joined my hair was around APL.
> In 1995 i had cut it all off due to damage.  As short as Fantasias hair with a shaved back.  I started growing it out in 96 which was a nightmare(shudders).  I wish i knew thn what i kno now.  would have been pleasant.
> I was shoulderlength by summer 97.  APL 98 and basically thts the longest i ever really been.  In 99 hair got damaged again and cut it to NL.  Then went to a stylist who kept it that way the nex 2 years.
> I joined lhcf in 04 with hair damaged once again  instead of cutting this time with the stuff i learned here i nurtured and stretched. I discovered no combing, leave ins & stretching which has lead my hair to be the lonegest its ever been in my life.  no one else in my family has hair past SL.
> It does have its slow growth period. * I was stuck at MBL forEVER b4 finally reaching WL..and im still not FULL WL.  nowhere near.*



I feel you on that one.  I'm stranded in that MBL to WL wasteland right now.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank ya'll so much for this. After much setbacks, I'm trying to get back to brastrap length. Don't let my avatar fool you. I've decided to revisit my old routine to get back on track... exercise, multivitamins, etc. You waistlength chick are keeping me inspired. From the time I first hit brastrap until now, I should have been well into waistlength. UGH!


----------



## betty-boo (Jan 4, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> really? I didn't think i used a lot of heat. I'm def not a no heat woman but i don't use a lot of heat.
> Its not like nothings ever happen to it..Ive had soooo many setbacks
> Leaving my hair alone is what attributes to my hair health. The only time i really manipulate my hair is on wash day which is twice a month. Sometimes once a month. I don't comb it, i never hot curl it, i threw my hot curlers away a couple of years ago. don't brush it. same style every single day.
> yeah i don't do protective styles but i have to be extra strict with my ends because of it. dustings dailys, sealing, oil etc. my regimen seems simple but it was a lot of work finding it, a lot of patience.. Soooo much patience No one in my family has hair past SL. My mom had thick hair but it was never long.


 
But your hair is absolutely gorgeous!!! And looks completely setback free! Yes I think its the fact that you leave it alone. I hear you about the heat. Its just that I have heard so many people say that they only use heat twice a year and only on weddings and funerals etc., etc.. But its good to see that using some heat is not a bad thing!!!!

I just want to get my regimen together properly and its taking me ages I think. True, I've only been really serious about it this last year. Hopefully I can come up with something (sigh). I think I'm going to die if I have to wait any longer for it to come together!


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 4, 2009)

AJamericanDiva said:


> Thank ya'll so much for this. After much setbacks, I'm trying to get back to brastrap length. Don't let my avatar fool you. I've decided to revisit my old routine to get back on track... exercise, multivitamins, etc. You waistlength chick are keeping me inspired. From the time I first hit brastrap until now, I should have been well into waistlength. UGH!



I haven't seen you in a while, welcome back (if you were ever away  )
You'll be back on track in no time, I'm sure


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 4, 2009)

Ladies, my issue is that I workout 5 days a week. It's so hard to do a lo-manipulation when you're active. Any suggestions for those of us who sweat and stink?

This is a fantastic thread!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 4, 2009)

Chicoro said:


> WL/HipL: Chicoro's regimen (general)
> 
> 
> Detangle with fingers and section hair into loose braids. (no combing) If my hair is matted or really  tangled, I rinse it to remove all product, I saturate it with a panthenol and water mix and then section it into loose braids using my fingers.
> ...



Can't wait to buy your book, lovely lady! Thanks so much for this! :blowkiss:


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 4, 2009)

Cichelle said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Here is my hair banded:
> ...



BREATHTAKING!! I have always been a HUGE fan, lady! Thanks so much for this! :blowkiss:


----------



## kami11213 (Jan 4, 2009)

Subscribing...

This thread is so informative and you ladies have beautiful hair...Thanks Flowerhair, this was a fantastic idea!


----------



## changedlife (Jan 4, 2009)

Subscribing.


----------



## isawstars (Jan 4, 2009)

Waist length ladies,

How often do you try different products?  or do you stick to what has always worked?


----------



## Carrie A (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello beautiful WLLs (waist length ladies) - Approximately how much hair sheds during your detangling/ washing sessions?  Anybody using Aphogee?

You guys should have an "Ask a waist-length lady" thread.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 4, 2009)

isawstars said:


> Waist length ladies,
> 
> How often do you try different products?  or do you stick to what has always worked?


I stick to pretty much the same things. I will try products that have similar ingredients or I feel will work as well with my hair but I pretty much use the same stuff as far as shampoo and conditioner especially. Q



Carrie A said:


> Hello beautiful WLLs (waist length ladies) - Approximately how much hair sheds during your detangling/ washing sessions?  Anybody using Aphogee?
> 
> You guys should have an "Ask a waist-length lady" thread.


I have very little shedding.  I wish I could just use my hands but my hair would laugh so I use a bone comb. I don't know how much but the amount is small.  I use Aphogee for my protein dc. I use the quick one not the hardcore. I dc once a month with either that or ion and then follow with a moisturizing conditioner. Q


----------



## Stella B. (Jan 4, 2009)

It doesn't get any better than this!!!  All the LHCF hair pros together in one massive informational thread!  How inspiring is that??   Thanks, ladies, I'm subscribing, cause its gonna take me until next month to absorb all the great reggies, techniques, and tips you ladies are laying out here.  Fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 5, 2009)

Cichelle said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Here is my hair banded:
> ...


 
Yeah, I only do two sections out of laziness and it does take days to completely dry unless I sit under the dryer.  I'm gonna start doing them with more ponytails but probably no more than four.  I really like doing this before I do a braid or twist out....it makes the prettiest waves.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 5, 2009)

isawstars said:


> Waist length ladies,
> 
> How often do you try different products? or do you stick to what has always worked?


 
_I try different products all the time.  As long as it's something that's going to better the health of my hair I'm ok with it._



betty-boo said:


> But a question to all the WL ladies, how are you wearing your hair on a daily basis? Do you just keep to one or two hairstyles? Or do you think its important to switch it up?


 
I wear a ponytail everyday.  I might wear it down once or twice a month.  When I'm home my hair is always tucked away....never out.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jan 5, 2009)

For the relaxed WL ladies, who is self-relaxed and who goes to salons? 

Also, how do you deal with underprocessed sections? Do you have a corrective done or just embrace the thickness?


----------



## oooop2 (Jan 5, 2009)

For those that are natural, can you post your regime for flat-ironing your hair??

TIA


----------



## Cichelle (Jan 5, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Ladies, my issue is that I workout 5 days a week. It's so hard to do a lo-manipulation when you're active. Any suggestions for those of us who sweat and stink?



I work out regularly too, but I'm not lo-mani as far as washing/rinsing/cowashing, so I can't really give any tips.  If I'm working out hard in the summer, I have to wash my hair after every workout because I will sweat like crazy. I wish I had an easier way for you. I think there was a thread here once about this very subject. If I find it, I'll bump it up for you. 



isawstars said:


> Waist length ladies,
> 
> How often do you try different products?  or do you stick to what has always worked?



I used to try new products all of the time, but I tend stick to what works now. I will sometimes try new things, but they usually fall in the same category of what I already use. For instance, I will occasionally try a new kind of shampoo bar. But I'm unlikely to try different kinds of liquid shampoo (as in drug store or salon types) except for maybe AO, if they came out with something new. I did recently try a new conditioner called, Yes To Cucumbers. I liked it.  



Carrie A said:


> Hello beautiful WLLs (waist length ladies) - Approximately how much hair sheds during your detangling/ washing sessions?  Anybody using Aphogee?



I shed a good deal. It's really all relative, though. What's a lot to one person might be nothing to another. One day, I'll have to take a picture of the shed hair after a typical detangling session. It LARGELY depends on how long I've gone since I've last detangled. 

I used to worry about the amount of shedding I experience, but I don't give it a second thought at this point because it's been at about the same level for a few years now and I still have plenty of hair on my head!

I haven't done a protein treatment in a long time. When I used to do them, I stuck to the mild ones. At some point, I was suspecting that my hair was not liking protein too much. But I don't know if that was really the case. I just don't do any deep conditioning treatments except henna.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 5, 2009)

Cichelle.....what type of shampoo bars do you use?

I use Chagrin Valley and I really like those.  Her soaps are wonderful.


----------



## Cichelle (Jan 5, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^  I use them, too. I love them now. When I first used them a couple of years ago, I couldn't get it quite right. They gave me what I called, "crayon head". But now I love them so much. I'm not sure what's changed. Maybe some product I was using at the time didn't mix well with them or something. 

I also use a shikakai shampoo bar that I used to buy at the Indian stores when I lived in NYC. I bought a whole bunch of them before I left because I knew I wouldn't be finding them where I am now. 

I've tried LUSH shampoo bars, but didn't have much success with them. I might revisit that one day, though.


----------



## septemberbaby (Jan 5, 2009)

This thread is _the_ business! Beautiful hair ladies. Thanks for sharing your regimens and answering the questions. 

I just want to make it past SL. It's been almost 2 years.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 5, 2009)

Cichelle said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^  I use them, too. I love them now. When I first used them a couple of years ago, I couldn't get it quite right. They gave me what I called, "crayon head". But now I love them so much. I'm not sure what's changed. Maybe some product I was using at the time didn't mix well with them or something.
> 
> I also use a shikakai shampoo bar that I used to buy at the Indian stores when I lived in NYC. I bought a whole bunch of them before I left because I knew I wouldn't be finding them where I am now.
> 
> I've tried LUSH shampoo bars, but didn't have much success with them. I might revisit that one day, though.


 Yes, I had a hard time at first with shampoo bars.  They take a bit to get used to.  The other brands I tried stripped my hair but CV bars did not.  They are very moisturizing.  

I have a shikiakai bar as well and I like it.  I oil my hair before using it and it really does help.  The smell of this bar is a bit much for me though.


----------



## N.P.R. Addict (Jan 5, 2009)

Great thread.  All the 4A/4B naturals are my inspiration as I return to natural.  I was APL, but then relaxed.  I definitely know I can become WL as a natural.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 5, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> For the relaxed WL ladies, who is self-relaxed and who goes to salons?
> 
> Also, how do you deal with underprocessed sections? Do you have a corrective done or just embrace the thickness?


 
In 2007 I did my own a few times and went to the salon a few times. All of 2008 I did my own relaxers and will continue to do so. Actually my husband does them for me

There was one time when I felt a little underprocessed and I did a corrective like a week later. Luckily I didn't suffer any ill affects from it. I am not bone straight anyway and I love that. My hair is so much thicker than it was since I dont go to the salon anymore because usually my hair gets pin straight. The last 3 inches or so of my hair is thinner than the rest which is probably the last of the hair that was relaxed at the salon.


----------



## pear (Jan 5, 2009)

kami11213 said:


> Subscribing...
> 
> This thread is so informative and you ladies have beautiful hair...Thanks Flowerhair, this was a fantastic idea!


 

OMG your hair is absolutely gorgeous and you are a relaxed head at that!

I just saw pics of your 3 month progress and your growth was amazing.

I will definitely be stalking your fotki!


----------



## baddison (Jan 5, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> Hey yall
> Im relaxed bone straight no lye. Touchup twice a year. 4a/b hair coarse.
> I wear braidouts 50% and striaght hair 50% of the time
> Shampoo every 2 weeks.
> ...


 
How long did it take you to reach your current length?  What length are you coming from??


----------



## Ozma (Jan 5, 2009)

great thread! You ladies are my hair heroines.
Thanks for the banding tips; I'm using that method right now. The cut up pantyhose idea is much more appealing than the rubber bands that i'm using. Do any of you have pics of the end result after banding? Thanks!


----------



## MissMarie (Jan 5, 2009)

late to the party (thanks for inviting me FlowerHair!!), but checking in as a past waist-length (when stretched) natural 

I'm actually still working on a regimen for the colder months. I've only been fully natural a year. I transitioned for 3 and a half years with small trims and a lot of buns and ponytails (which I'm addicted to anyway).
My hair is super easy when its warm and i can walk around with damp hair. I co-wash 2-4 times a week (depending on how sweaty I get in my workouts) with a Suave cheapie, then I usually leave in some Herbal Essences hello hydration for a couple minutes, go through my hair with a shower comb and then my Denman (love how it smooths and prevents later knots by getting out all the shed hair),  throw in some Honey Hemp conditioner as a leave-in and go, maybe spritz in some jojoba. When I wear it down I usually comb through some Garnier Soft Curl Creme while I'm still in the shower. 
My hair stays so moisturized in the summer sometimes I just cleanse my scalp and detangle and its still looks halfway decent.

Right now I've been experimenting with different things. Mainly ways to stay fairly low manipulation but keep my hair untangled and well moisturized. My flatiron and rollerset attempts have been less succesful.
I like using a combo of coconut and jojoba as a pre-poo, then washing with Kinky Curly's Come Clean, and detangling with hello hydration.
Sometimes I just use a bit of coconut and jojoba after I wash and put it on after a dab of Honey Hemp. I'll put my hair back in a braid, twist, bun, or band it and it keeps well moisturized.
I suck at hairstyles though.
And for whatever reason in the colder weather any attempt at braids, twists, and braidouts and twistouts end up looking a hot mess!!

I think my hair type is 3c/4a
I started out in May 2004 with barely shoulder length relaxed hair
I use a satin pillow case at night and put my hair in a high ponytail, or if my hair is pulled back I throw on a scarf
I got tons of weird stares from non-blacks last week when my hair was straightened, but I probably get just as many or more when I wear my hair out kinky and super huge, people are probably wondering where my face is under all of it!


----------



## Ozma (Jan 5, 2009)

MissMarie said:


> late to the party (thanks for inviting me FlowerHair!!), but checking in as a past waist-length (when stretched) natural
> 
> I'm actually still working on a regimen for the colder months. I've only been fully natural a year. I transitioned for 3 and a half years with small trims and a lot of buns and ponytails (which I'm addicted to anyway).
> My hair is super easy when its warm and i can walk around with damp hair. I co-wash 2-4 times a week (depending on how sweaty I get in my workouts) with a Suave cheapie, then I usually leave in some Herbal Essences hello hydration for a couple minutes, go through my hair with a shower comb and then my Denman (love how it smooths and prevents later knots by getting out all the shed hair),  throw in some Honey Hemp conditioner as a leave-in and go, maybe spritz in some jojoba. When I wear it down I usually comb through some Garnier Soft Curl Creme while I'm still in the shower.
> ...




I just stalked your Fotki. OMG, your hair is gorgeous. Thanks for posting your summer and winter regimens.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 5, 2009)

Cichelle said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^  I use them, too. I love them now. When I first used them a couple of years ago, I couldn't get it quite right. They gave me what I called, "crayon head". But now I love them so much. I'm not sure what's changed. Maybe some product I was using at the time didn't mix well with them or something.
> 
> I also use a shikakai shampoo bar that I used to buy at the Indian stores when I lived in NYC. I bought a whole bunch of them before I left because I knew I wouldn't be finding them where I am now.
> 
> I've tried LUSH shampoo bars, but didn't have much success with them. I might revisit that one day, though.



Oh man!  I wish I had seen this before I sent you the PM.  I should have known that shampoo bars would come up in this thread at some point.  Do you think poo bars are good at removing cones, or will I still need to stay with my clarifying routine with baking soda.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jan 5, 2009)

For the relaxed WL ladies, who is self-relaxed and who goes to salons? 

Also, how do you deal with underprocessed sections? Do you have a corrective done or just embrace the thickness?


----------



## Carrie A (Jan 8, 2009)

-----Bumping for the new member


----------



## missty1029 (Jan 9, 2009)

This thread is great! Thank you ladies for sharing! I am stepping up my game and hopefully I can join this group soon!!!!


----------



## joib (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey sylver2, What no lye relaxer do you use? I stared using a lye relaxer and I think I am experiencing my first set back.i plan on doing a 6 month stretch thanks to you. BTW, I love your hair.


----------



## hopeful (Jan 9, 2009)

Dear Flowerhair, thanks for starting this thread!



Definitely 5 star worthy.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 9, 2009)

hopeful said:


> Dear Flowerhair, thanks for starting this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely 5 star worthy.



Thank you :blowkiss: 
I know I would have loved a thread like this when I first started out with my hair growing project


----------



## Duff (Jan 9, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE this thread.  Thank you WL Ladies!!!!!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 10, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> Please post more often (if you can)! Your hair is GORGEOUS and definite motivation for Type 4 ladies.



Thank you!!  Im not on the threads frequently...I just pass through every now and then...im in school...you know how that goes. lol.


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 11, 2009)

baddison said:


> How long did it take you to reach your current length?  What length are you coming from??


in 2001-2002 i was between NL and SL.  im usually a slow grower. 2003 a little past SL. in 2004 i was near APL. i had one fast growth spurt in 2005. then i stalled getting to WL..seems lLike it took me 4ever..lol.

so all in all im guessing 5-6 years it took me from NL to a lil past WL now...slow grower.




joib said:


> Hey sylver2, What no lye relaxer do you use? I stared using a lye relaxer and I think I am experiencing my first set back.i plan on doing a 6 month stretch thanks to you. BTW, I love your hair.



Thank you
Optimum No lye.


----------



## divinempress (Jan 11, 2009)

Up until this point, my regimen has absolutely sucked!  I've realized how much damage I've been causing my poor hair! 

I am getting rid of the TONS of hair produts in my bathroom cabinet (any suggestions on how to do this??) and starting fresh: 


 
1. Pre shampoo with coconut oil OR Burt's Mango Butter 

2. Wash with gentle natural shampoo - i would like to try Essentious; anyone ever tried it? Usually I shampoo 3-4 times thinking this would get my hair extra clean. I've read that this simply dries out the hair so I will shampoo just once and leave on the shampoo for 5 mins before washing out

3. Condition with gentle natural conditioner - again maybe Essentious - my hair tangles and clumps together as soon as water hits it. In this step I am going to comb through with a wide tooth comb, if my hair permits....from ends to roots

4. Deep Condition with Essentious conditioner plus one egg. Cover with cap and leave on for an hour - no heat! Wash out with lukewarm water

5. Apply Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Conditioning Repair Cream for sealing in moisture, detangling, as well as heat protection

6. Attempt to air dry - my hair takes forever to dry so I may continue sitting under the hair dryer but simply do low heat

7. Blow dry - as much as I would love to skip this step, my hair does not look "normal" without it!

8. Flat Iron - I will only do this step if my hair is due for a relaxer and is simply uncooperative

9. Moisturize daily with Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Conditioning Repair Cream, as well as Coconut Oil


I'm new at this so SUGGESTIONS are welcomed =) I don't want to spend heaps of money if I don't have to


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jan 13, 2009)

^^^^^Your hair is beautiful Divine Empress! I am thoroughly enjoying this thread, reading what all the WL and beyond ladies have to share.


----------



## YummyC (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome thread! subscribing.


----------



## MichelleMyBelle (Jan 18, 2009)

best thread ever!


----------



## hurricane (Jan 18, 2009)

divinempress said:


> Up until this point, my regimen has absolutely sucked!  I've realized how much damage I've been causing my poor hair!
> 
> I am getting rid of the TONS of hair produts in my bathroom cabinet (any suggestions on how to do this??) and starting fresh:
> 
> ...


_____________________________________________________________

Blow drying suggestion. Braid your hair into 4 sections, sit under a dry and let your crown dry to your desire and the next day wear a braid out. Just a suggestion. I haven't blow dryed my hair in years. My hair should be to the floor but I simply was not taking care of my hair.

Oh yeah, you could also put some rollers on the ends of your hair.


----------



## divinempress (Jan 19, 2009)

hurricane said:


> _____________________________________________________________
> 
> Blow drying suggestion. Braid your hair into 4 sections, sit under a dry and let your crown dry to your desire and the next day wear a braid out. Just a suggestion. I haven't blow dryed my hair in years. My hair should be to the floor but I simply was not taking care of my hair.
> 
> Oh yeah, you could also put some rollers on the ends of your hair.


 

Thanks Hurricane! duly noted!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 21, 2009)

divinempress said:


> Up until this point, my regimen has absolutely sucked!  I've realized how much damage I've been causing my poor hair!
> 
> I am getting rid of the TONS of hair produts in my bathroom cabinet (any suggestions on how to do this??) and starting fresh:
> 
> ...



thanks for posting your regime I think I should be getting tips from you not giving you suggestions.     your hair is gorgeous how long is it officially? 
the only thing I would suggest is how to downsize would be using 1 or 2 favor conditioners for daily and deep conditioning and you could add stuff to it for deep conditioning. I would also suggest going to cowasing and acv clrifying and giveup the shampoo that would eliminate tangling, at least that helped me. detangling for me is a breeze and Im natural. hth


----------



## spinspinshuga (Jan 21, 2009)

Everyone's hair here is gorgeous! Hopefully some of your regimens will help me reach my goals...
(and MissMarie, I had never seen your fotki. Gorgeous!)


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 21, 2009)

divinempress said:


> Thanks Hurricane! duly noted!


 
I'm confused, Divinempress...are you WL? Looking at this Avatar, you're hair is HAWWWT!!!


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 21, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> when i joined my hair was around APL.
> In 1995 i had cut it all off due to damage. As short as Fantasias hair with a shaved back. I started growing it out in 96 which was a nightmare(shudders). I wish i knew thn what i kno now. would have been pleasant.
> I was shoulderlength by summer 97. APL 98 and basically thts the longest i ever really been. In 99 hair got damaged again and cut it to NL. Then went to a stylist who kept it that way the nex 2 years.
> I joined lhcf in 04 with hair damaged once again instead of cutting this time with the stuff i learned here i nurtured and stretched. I discovered no combing, leave ins & stretching which has lead my hair to be the lonegest its ever been in my life. no one else in my family has hair past SL.
> It does have its slow growth period. *I was stuck at MBL forEVER b4 finally reaching WL..and im still not FULL WL. nowhere near.*


 
How long did you stay at MBL?


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 21, 2009)

AJamericanDiva said:


> Thank ya'll so much for this. After much setbacks, I'm trying to get back to brastrap length. Don't let my avatar fool you. I've decided to revisit my old routine to get back on track... exercise, multivitamins, etc. You waistlength chick are keeping me inspired. From the time I first hit brastrap until now, I should have been well into waistlength. UGH!


 
What caused your setback?


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 21, 2009)

Fine 4s said:


> How long did you stay at MBL?



2006 i was mbl with like 5 strands touching waist.  i dont think i officially made it to wl until 2008 and im still not full wl


----------



## divinempress (Jan 21, 2009)

Fine 4s said:


> I'm confused, Divinempress...are you WL? Looking at this Avatar, you're hair is HAWWWT!!!


 
THANKS ...it kinks up alot but when pulled straight its WL


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Jan 21, 2009)

divinempress said:


> THANKS ...it kinks up alot but when pulled straight its WL





WOW...your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## MissMusic (Jan 21, 2009)

divinempress said:


> Up until this point, my regimen has absolutely sucked!  I've realized how much damage I've been causing my poor hair!
> 
> I am getting rid of the TONS of hair produts in my bathroom cabinet (any suggestions on how to do this??) and starting fresh:
> 
> ...




You can give your products to a women's shelter.


----------



## Starr1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Good grief! I'm on the late freight. . . (Thanks for remembering me FlowerHair!)

I have a really simple regimen:

1. Co-wash every 3 days with V05 Tea Therapy
2. Detangle in shower with fingers (or denman if needed)
3. Rinse 50%
4. Apply mix of shea butter and sweet almond oil
5. Put in two banded ponytails to dry

Henna gloss and tea rinse as needed.

I generally tend to wear my hair up about 90% of the time because I have kids, but I do wear it down on occasion. Right now I'm keeping my hair trimmed at tailbone because my ends from previous damage were bugging the heck out of me and even though I was almost to my goal I cut back to tailbone. I'd rather have health over length.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 24, 2009)

Starr1 said:


> Good grief! I'm on the late freight. . . (Thanks for remembering me FlowerHair!)
> 
> I have a really simple regimen:
> 
> ...



thanks for posting, luv your hair, your at tailbone now, so what's your goal?


----------



## Lucia (Jan 24, 2009)

divinempress said:


> THANKS ...it kinks up alot but when pulled straight its WL



I asked cause your hair looks longer than Waistlength like hipbone approaching tailbone even in the siggy pic?







http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_UBQBR_kndjc/SOkxDCDVDkI/AAAAAAAAALs/K_7YAwu7czI/s320/PG13hairchart.jpg

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=6849309


----------



## Starr1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Lucia said:


> thanks for posting, luv your hair, your at tailbone now, so what's your goal?


 

Thank you for the compliment.

My goal is classic, I was about an inch away when I decided to cut back again- very frustrating, but it's for the best.


----------



## Encore (Jan 24, 2009)

divinempress said:


> THANKS ...it kinks up alot but when pulled straight its WL


 
from your siggy pic and album your hair touches your butt so i've always thought you were past WL, you look HL to me ...I hope one day my hair can be that length your hair is beautifulll


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you *Starr1 *and *Divineempress *for contributing!! 
I hope more waist length or longer hair ladies will contribute continously... 

When I came to this board there were never this many waist length ladies, I'm so impressed by everyone's progress!!


----------



## vkb247 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks ladies for all the useful info. Where is Mommy2Kaela (sp) isn't she WL?


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 24, 2009)

I was waist length 1998 - Did a BIG CHOP; waist length again in 2003 DID another big chop (When I say big Chop I cut with the clippers on the lowest adapter piece, my friends tease me waiting to exhale, I cut off when I got pregnant for the first time and wanted to shed all the old and start a new, then when I left a relationship in 2003, I did my last big chop in 2007, hopefully, I was bored with my hair it was only mid back at that time)

My hair was natural for about 3 years after my first big chop and 1 years with my second big chop; (I had 4 beautiful boys so my hormones made my hair grow LIKE crazy) My hair grows average of 1/2 inch per month but during those times it was way more, and I got a trim every other month.


1999-2003 I washed my hair every other week; I kept my hair in a protective hair style, low manipulation and I deep conditioned once a month! I relaxed once a year 2 times was rare.

2004-up to date
I wash it once a week, deep condition weekly weather I go to the salon or not. I air dry 95% and blow dry 5%; I flat Iron 1-2 times a month; rollerset and wear draw string ponytails the rest, I like to keep my ends secure, and my draw strings are curly so I don't have to damage my real hair; I still wear protective styles a month before my relaxer so I can build up the strength in my hair. I relax every 4 months now; I get a trim every 4 months in between I dust atleast once. I make sure it is UP every night, I bought a satin pillow case, and I talk to my hair (lol, I do) I also use a mason and pearson brush to stimulate my scalp every now and then!


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you *JJamiah *and welcome to the site!!!


----------



## TaraDyan (Jan 24, 2009)

OMG ... I can't believe I'm just now looking at this wonderful thread (probably because I'm nowhere near WL).  I'm glad I came in here.  This thread is sooooooooo inspirational!!  I love seeing all of the different hair types represented, both natural and relaxed.  

Thank you so much for starting this wonderful thread, Flowerhair.  I'm definitely subscribing.  I WILL be waist length one day!


----------



## platnmdiva23 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm fairly new to the site and I have to say I am in awe of you ladies hair.....I've been BSL forever it seems but I am not satisfied with that. Just recently took true interest in my hair and I'm hoping to join the WL ladies in the future!

BTW this is a great thread for a newbie like me!! So many things I'm learning...


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 31, 2009)

I am WSL again, cut off 5 1/2 in. last May I believe but now I am back LOL, anyway my regimen is quite simeple I think:
Shampoo and DC 2x's a wk
rollerset or airdry in large twist or bun (I have been air drying alot more for awhile now). 
I don't blowdry (I was thinking of adding it to my regi but I decided not too), I hardly ever flat iron, maybe 1-2x's a yr.
I relax every 4 months and trim 1/4 of an inch with every t-up.


----------



## hillytmj (Jan 31, 2009)

Bumping...


----------



## betty-boo (Jan 31, 2009)

GoldenBreeze and Que,
I would love to know what your regimens are too! I think your growth has been inspirational!


----------



## divinempress (Feb 14, 2009)

Do any of you WL ladies use Ayuverdic powders?

A friend made a comment that since my hair was already long if I really wanted to go experimenting with the powders and it had me thinking erplexed

I know the powders contain other benefits besides growth but I don't want to try "fixing what ain't broken" you know?


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 14, 2009)

This is the best thread ever.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 14, 2009)

loving loving loving this thread


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 15, 2009)

This is like having personal interviews with the stars.LOL

This thread is great! I've learned so much reading this thread.  I can't wait to get to WL. My hair has always retained length well and it doesnt have breakage. But it seems that since I joined the site a few months ago and have been watching my hair like a hawk, it seems like it's moving at a snail's pace, even though I get 1/2 to 3/4 inch per month. 

Maybe I just need patince.  Thanks Flowerhair for this thread!!!!!!


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 15, 2009)

divinempress said:


> *Do any of you WL ladies use Ayuverdic powders?*
> 
> A friend made a comment that since my hair was already long if I really wanted to go experimenting with the powders and it had me thinking erplexed
> 
> I know the powders contain other benefits besides growth but I don't want to try "fixing what ain't broken" you know?



No, I agree with the statement "don't fix what ain't broken" 
Cheapo shampoos and conditioners work fine for me and I can use as much as I want. The thought of adding to my hair routine makes me tired just thinking about it  I want to spend as little time as possible for the maximum amount of beauty!


----------



## greenwings23 (Feb 15, 2009)

I love the Ayurvedic powders but I am not WL, I am SL just borderline,,,,I am striving to full SL....I use Amla, Brahmi powders, and oils...with the addition of Dominican products they are great staples for me.....The Ayurvedic products are not that expensive, too...but if u achieved WL without Ayurvedic products then stick with the routine that works best for you and your hair...[]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Owner.GREENWINGS23.002/Local%20Settings/Temporary%20Internet%20Files/Content.IE5/5ZKDY3UZ/DSCN0111[1].jpg
     Dec 2008


----------



## wyldcurlz (Feb 16, 2009)

Cichelle said:


> I work out regularly too, but I'm not lo-mani as far as washing/rinsing/cowashing, so I can't really give any tips.  If I'm working out hard in the summer, I have to wash my hair after every workout because I will sweat like crazy. I wish I had an easier way for you. I think there was a thread here once about this very subject. If I find it, I'll bump it up for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cichelle,

Would you mind posting your old regimen (or you can PM it to me)...back when you were using butters etc. I'd like to check it out since I just bought a huge batch of Avocado Butter (and I can't find it posted anywhere.)


----------



## Gracie (Feb 16, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> Cichelle,
> 
> Would you mind posting your old regimen (or you can PM it to me)...back when you were using butters etc. I'd like to check it out since I just bought a huge batch of Avocado Butter (and I can't find it posted anywhere.)




We want to know too !!  LOL


----------



## happylocks (Feb 16, 2009)

Great thread thank soo much


----------



## wyldcurlz (Feb 16, 2009)

FlowerHair - where do you get your Avocado Butter? What brand do you use? and about how much do you smooth over your hair? do you apply just on top or do you "get in there" and really saturate the hair with it? do you concentrate on your ends?

i'm waiting for mine to arrive...i bought it just because you use it! and you're my curly hair inspiration!   

now i've just gotta figure out what to do with my hair when its flat ironed and i've got 6 days of workouts scheduled this week....


----------



## pri (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Flowerhair! This is a awesome thread..thanks for starting it! So much encouragement for someone like me who has an ultimate goal of WL hair. Definitely subscribing  btw..I'm not sure if I already said it but it's worth repeating CONGRATS on reaching your goal of TBL your hair looks beautiful as always! Keep up the great work your such an inspiration!


----------



## healthytext (Feb 16, 2009)

FlowerHair asked me a while back to contribute to this thread (Thank you!) but I wasn't entirely sure about my regimen at the time. I wanted to try roller setting and flexi rods as straightening alternatives but things didn't work out as I'd hoped.  

So I'll stick with what I've been doing for a couple years now with a few recent alterations:

Wash (I picked up a huge bottle of Creme of Nature last month. I can't believe I've waited so long to try this.)
Deep condition with heat (This is new for me. I love it!)
Dry
Flat-iron

I used to do this once a week but now I can stretch to once every two. I wear my hair in some sort of bun most of the time.


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 16, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> FlowerHair - where do you get your Avocado Butter? What brand do you use? and about how much do you smooth over your hair? do you apply just on top or do you "get in there" and really saturate the hair with it? do you concentrate on your ends?
> 
> i'm waiting for mine to arrive...i bought it just because you use it! and you're my curly hair inspiration!
> 
> now i've just gotta figure out what to do with my hair when its flat ironed and i've got 6 days of workouts scheduled this week....


 
I buy my Avocado Butter at a health store here in Sweden. I just grab a little blob (quarter size?) and massage between my palms and spread on each half of my hair and on top too. I try to put it all over 

Thank you for the compliment


----------



## ladytee2 (Feb 16, 2009)

healthytext said:


> FlowerHair asked me a while back to contribute to this thread (Thank you!) but I wasn't entirely sure about my regimen at the time. I wanted to try roller setting and flexi rods as straightening alternatives but things didn't work out as I'd hoped.
> 
> So I'll stick with what I've been doing for a couple years now with a few recent alterations:
> 
> ...


 
Ok I will jump in.  Healtytext are you saying you dont have a special regimen which got you to WL?  And you dont have something set in stone to keep you there?  And you used heat once a week and now every two weeks.  And did you DT without heat?
You do have gorgeous hair.  TIA


----------



## MrsQueeny (Feb 16, 2009)

betty-boo said:


> GoldenBreeze and Que,
> I would love to know what your regimens are too! I think your growth has been inspirational!



Sorry I am just seeing this. Here is my regi:
Right now during the winter, I wash or co-wash my hair while in braids or twists once a week. I co-wash almost daily during the warmer months and wear a lot of wash and gos by using a micro fiber hair towel to soak up a lot of the water.

Once a week I take out the braids or twists, I apply castor oil and let it soak in. Then I put my hair in 4 loose braids, wash and, apply pantene relaxed and natural hair mask. I rinse each braid individually and rebraid to avoid a head full of tangles. I apply castor oil or avocado butter to my hair, detangle with my bone comb and then rebraid or twist.

Once a month I do a deep condition with aphogee, ion, or megatek. I follow it up with fermodyl 619 and then proceed with detangling and styling.

Every 6 months, I go to my beautician. She flat irons,then presses, trims and curls my hair. That is the only time I trim my hair and I usually lose about 1/2 to 1 full inch each time. I wear my hair straight for a week or so just for dh and then the first wash after, I do a deep condition with protein and moisture.

I apply castor oil or avocado butter to my ends every night and sleep with my satin bonnet or scarf. Occasionally, I will spray my ends at night and then put on the butter and/or oil on my ends to seal.
HTH Q


----------



## Bellanica (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow, this thread is really inspiring. Thanks to all of the WL ladies for posting.


----------



## joib (Feb 16, 2009)

Divinempress, IMO, i think you are way longer than wl. You look hip length to me. I love this thread. It keeps me motivated to grow to wl. 2-3 more inches to go. keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## hillytmj (Feb 16, 2009)

Great info! Thanks for the tips and inspiration ladies!


----------



## healthytext (Feb 16, 2009)

ladytee2 said:


> Ok I will jump in.  Healtytext are you saying you dont have a special regimen which got you to WL?



I posted a bit about my history here (summary: I kept my hair in a bun for years and it grew/retained length - here's a picture of my hair from around 2004 after my first salon visit, went back to the buns for a while after that)



> And you dont have something set in stone to keep you there?


Well, wash/condition/flat-iron has been my routine since late 2007 or so. I wanted to try something different since I registered here in January with the intention of getting serious about healthy hair and fixing some problem areas but I've decided to just stick with what I know. The only major changes have been a switch to sulfate-free shampoo and deep conditioning with heat.


> And you used heat once a week and now every two weeks. And did you DT without heat?


Yes, heat once a week and now every two weeks.
I used to just wash, coat my hair with conditioner, wait 10-15 minutes and rinse. So far I've deep conditioned with heat three times now and it makes such a huge difference. Now I understand what folks mean when they say their hair "feels like butter".



> You do have gorgeous hair. TIA


Thank you so much. That really means a lot to me. I hope I've answered your questions fully. If anything remains unclear please let me know.


----------



## Cherries TnT (Feb 16, 2009)

I think Grownupnai is gorgous!!! and ur hair is beautiful; albeit short...I have been trying for, probably, three years or so to get my hair past SBL but it's just not going....   My goal is to have just below bra strap/waist length..  

I have afro hair, which shrinks when washed.  Up until recently (two months or so ago) I would wash and condition, blow dry using leave in conditioner and press with hot comb an pressing grease; but my current regime is to wash and condition, blow dry using a leave in conditioner and then using straightners on it using heat protector.  I grease my scalp with a Organic Jojoba, which is not too light but not too thick.  My hair is not heavy with grease and has good body and flows easily.  I'm hoping that this will help my hair to grow but I dont know what else I can do!!!!

Any pointers/suggestions Flowergirl?????


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Feb 20, 2009)

***Que*** said:


> Sorry I am just seeing this. Here is my regi:
> Right now during the winter, I wash or co-wash my hair while in braids or twists once a week. I co-wash almost daily during the warmer months and wear a lot of wash and gos by using a micro fiber hair towel to soak up a lot of the water.
> 
> Once a week I take out the braids or twists, I apply castor oil and let it soak in. Then I put my hair in 4 loose braids, wash and, apply pantene relaxed and natural hair mask. I rinse each braid individually and rebraid to avoid a head full of tangles. I apply castor oil or avocado butter to my hair, detangle with my bone comb and then rebraid or twist.
> ...


 
Where do you get your avocado butter?  OilsByNature does not have it listed anymore and they had the best prices.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 20, 2009)

Ballerina_Bun said:


> Where do you get your avocado butter?  OilsByNature does not have it listed anymore and they had the best prices.


I love this stuff it's one of my fav butters. I get mine @ www.fromnaturewithlove.com
aloe butter is lighter and melts faster though, that's another fav. hth


----------



## hurricane (Feb 21, 2009)

Cherries TnT said:


> I think Grownupnai is gorgous!!! and ur hair is beautiful; albeit short...I have been trying for, probably, three years or so to get my hair past SBL but it's just not going.... My goal is to have just below bra strap/waist length..
> 
> I have afro hair, which shrinks when washed. Up until recently (two months or so ago) I would wash and condition, blow dry using leave in conditioner and press with hot comb an pressing grease; but my current regime is to wash and condition, blow dry using a leave in conditioner and then using straightners on it using heat protector. I grease my scalp with a Organic Jojoba, which is not too light but not too thick. My hair is not heavy with grease and has good body and flows easily. I'm hoping that this will help my hair to grow but I dont know what else I can do!!!!
> 
> Any pointers/suggestions Flowergirl?????


_______________________________________________________
Hello, Just a suggestion:
1.  wash/condition with moisturizing properties like humectress. 
2. moisturize hair with a leave in or butter, seal hair in coconut oil, airdry and protect you ends.

Idunno: try to stay away from too much heat. Good luck.


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 21, 2009)

Cherries TnT said:


> I think Grownupnai is gorgous!!! and ur hair is beautiful; albeit short...I have been trying for, probably, three years or so to get my hair past SBL but it's just not going....   My goal is to have just below bra strap/waist length..
> 
> I have afro hair, which shrinks when washed.  Up until recently (two months or so ago) I would wash and condition, blow dry using leave in conditioner and press with hot comb an pressing grease; but my current regime is to wash and condition, blow dry using a leave in conditioner and then using straightners on it using heat protector.  I grease my scalp with a Organic Jojoba, which is not too light but not too thick.  My hair is not heavy with grease and has good body and flows easily.  I'm hoping that this will help my hair to grow but I dont know what else I can do!!!!
> 
> Any pointers/suggestions Flowergirl?????



Hey Cherries!  I missed this question somehow  Hurricane stepped in and gave some really good advice.

In all honesty I think you should try to use heat half as much as you do now. I know it's difficult to change regimen, but the blow dryer and the straigtheners suck a lot of moisture out of the hair. I know there are a few on this board that are successful even though they use direct heat, but a hair like mine wouldn't be this long with heat every week.

Maybe you can use heat twice a month and keep it straight for a week and in between let your hair rest in some other type of hair style. Protective hair styles are the best for growing your hair. They are hair styles that keep your ends tucked in and not exposed to wind and rain. It could be a bun, braids, twists etc.

Is your hair natural or relaxed?

Maybe someone else can chime in with some good advice? 
HTH


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 21, 2009)

Great thread.  My ultimate goal is not WL hair, but these reggie's are a great reference guide!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Feb 21, 2009)

No where near WL, but came in here for inspiration. 

The tips are great:
I'm going back to washing and drying my hair in sections, to avoid tangles, thanks to this thread. I don't know why I ever stopped, but my hair has been tangling lately, due to that. 

Avocado butter, an oldie...gotta pick some of that up, my ends need some love.  When I get a chance, Imma read thru this thread, 'cause I want to revamp my regimen.  This year simplification is the name of the game.


----------



## Ms Lala (Feb 21, 2009)

okay I just read this whole thread. It is inspiring me not to cut my hair.


----------



## ElegantExotic (Feb 22, 2009)

I am at waist length when pressed, and a little bit past shoulder when natural (don't ask me how or why, I have no clue, lol!)

Pressed:






Natural:


----------



## kgard7777 (Feb 22, 2009)

Lovely hair Miss Bermuda!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 22, 2009)

Ms Bermuda beautiful hair! what's your regimen?


----------



## ElegantExotic (Feb 22, 2009)

My Regimen:

I am natural with very fine hair, but lots of it, and I find that it is frizz prone. The front edges and middle part area have texturized for 3 mins to help my press last longer. I have had a redken demi-permanent once (Shades EQ), but for the most part I try to stay away from chemicals. But my stylist is trying to convince me to get a light texturizer throughout my whole head to help with frizz since I live in a very humid climate and fighting frizz in the summer was hard.

I got to waist length by wearing weaves for 4 or 5 years, and every install trimming my relaxed ends off.

I took the weave down for good in July 2008, and the pressed pic was the result. It is much healthier and silky now, maybe even a little longer, I must take more pics.

I go to the salon every week to press, and usually steam before I go to the salon (I have a wellapor steamer at home). 

I use Kerastase products now, but when I was growing out, I would use Elucence Shampoos and Salerm Wheat Germ conditioner on my hair in between installs.

My regimen includes:

Pre-pooing with oil, usually coconut or jojoba.

Washing with a Kerastase shampoo and then steaming with Affirm 5 in 1, Affirm Fiberguard Sustenance, Keracare Humecto, or a Kerastase conditioner (Masquintense, Oleo-Relax, Anti-Sure) etc. 

I get a treatment at the salon every other week, either oleo-relax or vita-ciment concentrate vials (My natural hair seems to LOVE protein, I guess becaue it's so fine???). But I always pre-treat/steam at home, so even when I go in for just a wash & set my hair has been treated.

My stylist then uses Ciment Thermique and Oleo-Relax when roller-setting, and then sometimes blow dries and then presses, or just presses. 

My hair has thrived and my stylist is very gentle and does alot of scalp massages and does not use excessive heat. Because I treat and protect my hair it has grown so much.

I rarely trim, I have only trimmed TWICE since I started wearing my own hair in July 2008. But my ends are very moist, and are surprisingly still even.

In between salon visits, I just use oleo-relax serum on my hair, and the oleo-relax elixir on my ends. I NEVER apply heat in between salon visits EVER. If my hair starts to frizz, oh well.

At night I twist my hair into a loose bun and secure with hair pins, but not directly on the ends, and just tuck the ends in if that makes sense.

I sleep with a satin scarf.

Oh yeah, and I never wear my hair up or in a ponytail, except when I am at home or going to bed (I have a big head, lol). So it's always down and loose.

My fave hair products are:

Kerastase Bain De Force Shampoo (for weakened hair)
Kerastase Anti-usure Conditioner (for weakened hair)
Kerastase Ciment Thermique Leave-In (heat protecting leave-in)
Kersastase Vita-Ciment Concentrate Vials (small vials of protein you spray in hair for micro treatment)
Kerastase Oleo-Relax Shampoo (for dry & rebellious hair)
Kerastase Oleo-Relax Mask (for dry & rebellious hair)
kerastase Oleo- Relax Serum (very liquid-y, lightweight serum, my hair LOVES this stuff)
Kerastase Oleo- Relax Elixir (thicker serum, I use it on my ends)
Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor
Affirm Fiberguard Sustenance


----------



## ElegantExotic (Feb 22, 2009)

Also, I haven't taken any growth aids before (never really researched them). I find my hair grows pretty fast on it's own.

I believe the key for me was the protective styling, no major chemicals, and deep treating my hair regularly with good nourishing products. I haven't seen any damage from the weekly presses at all.

When I relaxed, I would get a touch-up and demi-permanent color every 4-6 weeks, and ask for it to be processed to bone straight, and then press every day . My hair never grew past apl due to split ends (never had breakage though), even though I went to the salon every other week. I also trimmed too much (every relaxer), so even though my hair grew fast, I had to cut off the progress due to the damage (split ends) from heat and chemicals.


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 22, 2009)

Your hair is beautiful MissBermuda!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Feb 22, 2009)

Ballerina_Bun said:


> Where do you get your avocado butter?  OilsByNature does not have it listed anymore and they had the best prices.





Lucia said:


> I love this stuff it's one of my fav butters. I get mine @ www.fromnaturewithlove.com
> aloe butter is lighter and melts faster though, that's another fav. hth



Yes that's where I get mine from. Q


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 22, 2009)

Miss Bermuda, your hair is beautiful. 

I know what you mean about the shrinkage, mine does the same.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Feb 24, 2009)

yay! thanks to this thread i bought a 1lb jar of *Avocado Butter*!!! And it arrived today!   now i gotta figure out how i'm going to use it, but thinking i'm going to copy FlowerHair's method!!  i think Cichelle used to use different butters instead of conditioner...i think she left them on. Anyway, back to re-read thru this thread (for the 300th time) and so excited to use my Avocado Butter!


----------



## Juliagizzle (Feb 24, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> yay! thanks to this thread i bought a 1lb jar of *Avocado Butter*!!! And it arrived today!   now i gotta figure out how i'm going to use it, but thinking i'm going to copy FlowerHair's method!!  i think Cichelle used to use different butters instead of conditioner...i think she left them on. Anyway, back to re-read thru this thread (for the 300th time) and so excite to use my Avocado Butter!



Where did you get that! I been looking for a place but all i see is 4 oz for 10 bux.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Feb 24, 2009)

Juliagizzle said:


> Where did you get that! I been looking for a place but all i see is 4 oz for 10 bux.



i know...since this is the first time i've purchased it, i wanted to try it (kinda on the cheap) before i went all in. some LHCFer posted about www.chemistrystore.com - they have pretty good prices 1 lb jar for $7.50! check it out. it seems like from nature with love has the best quality, so i think that is where my next batch will come from. but check out chemistry store!!


----------



## wyldcurlz (Feb 24, 2009)

*FlowerHair*...have you ever use protective styles that tucked your ends under or is a ponytail the 'protective style' you've worn most often? have you ever worn buns? i apologize in advance if you already answered about protective styling...i'm secretly hoping that you have never been a bun wearer.


----------



## Pocahonta_s (Feb 24, 2009)

This thread is great, thanks to all who contribute! 

I am trying to regrow my hair back to waistlength and beyond - I cut it because i was stupidly following a girlfriend's advice who constantly commented that my hair was too long and looked unprofessional (I then worked in a suit-wearing, highly corporate environment), then lost some more length due to too much heat styling, and finally cut another 3 inches in an attempt to have the ends look healthier. 

All of you ladies have beautiful hair and are very inspiring!


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 24, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> *FlowerHair*...have you ever use protective styles that tucked your ends under or is a ponytail the 'protective style' you've worn most often? have you ever worn buns? i apologize in advance if you already answered about protective styling...i'm secretly hoping that you have never been a bun wearer.


 
Yes, I did use protective styles when I had shorter hair 
You know the most difficult part for me was the transition from above shoulder length to below shoulder length...that's when my hair loved to bunch up against my shoulders and break off  I didn't wear buns every day, but rather a plait or a high pony tail so that the ends wouldn't rub too much against my shoulders. 

The ponytail is my daily style now though


----------



## HoneyA (Feb 24, 2009)

How in the world did I miss this thread? This is great! Thanks to all those WL and beyond who contributed so far!


----------



## wyldcurlz (Feb 24, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> Yes, I did use protective styles when I had shorter hair
> You know the most difficult part for me was the transition from above shoulder length to below shoulder length...that's when my hair loved to bunch up against my shoulders and break off  I didn't wear buns every day, but rather a plait or a high pony tail so that the ends wouldn't rub too much against my shoulders.
> 
> The ponytail is my daily style now though



okay, good to know. i'm mostly BSL, so i'm past that shoulder length grind. but i know what you're talking about. that is a tough length. and it "seems" like hair isn't growing at that length (even though it is.) anyway i despise buns on me! plus, right now, my hair is flat-ironed and it looks sooo thin, which makes my buns look anemic. i'm willing to do a high ponytail, since i'm copying you, FlowerHair, i just wanted to know how often you wore buns once you passed shoulder length...


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 24, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> okay, good to know. i'm mostly BSL, so i'm past that shoulder length grind. but i know what you're talking about. that is a tough length. and it "seems" like hair isn't growing at that length (even though it is.) anyway i despise buns on me! plus, right now, my hair is flat-ironed and it looks sooo thin, which makes my buns look anemic. i'm willing to do a high ponytail, since i'm copying you, *FlowerHair, i just wanted to know how often you wore buns once you passed shoulder length*...


 
Almost never 
Ponytails, one plait, one fat twist or just down, that's how I wear my hair most of the time.


----------



## MrsMe (Feb 24, 2009)

OMG!! I'm so glad I found this thread!! I wish I had found you two years ago! I would have probably already been at APL!
Thank you so much for this thread FlowerHair!:blowkiss:
I wish I could hug all the ladies who contributed to this thread! I'm definitely going to be stalking som new fotkis...I already started actually
I already learned something new about my hair after reading those 29 pages... My hair grows in spurts during the spring/summer. I think it thrives at these times because I don't have to wear hats and my hair can breathe. I can't wait for Spring! It's my favorite season and now I have one more reason to love it! I can't remember who mentioned it, but I checked my Fotki Growth album and in the fall I get very little growth but between March and September I get 3in! Which means that I have to baby my hair in the winter!
Thank you ladies!


----------



## AshMoBev (Feb 24, 2009)

I hope to be  like you ladies someday!!!.....


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 24, 2009)

Such great info...gotta suscribe to this thread!


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 24, 2009)

I think Traycee and sylver2 are both WL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fobaker (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you so much for this thread!  I have never gotten past BSL but now I know I can reach my goal of WL with the help of you ladies and LHCF. Hopefully WL the end of 2010!


----------



## fobaker (Feb 24, 2009)

Pocahonta_s said:


> This thread is great, thanks to all who contribute!
> 
> I am trying to regrow my hair back to waistlength and beyond - I cut it because i was stupidly following a girlfriend's advice who constantly commented that my hair was too long and looked unprofessional (I then worked in a suit-wearing, highly corporate environment), then lost some more length due to too much heat styling, and finally cut another 3 inches in an attempt to have the ends look healthier.
> 
> All of you ladies have beautiful hair and are very inspiring!


 
It wasn't too long for the office, just too long for her.  You know the type. erplexed


----------



## yuriko (Feb 24, 2009)

fobaker said:


> It wasn't too long for the office, just too long for her.  You know the type. erplexed



Yes girl, I know the type. There are always people trying to get me to cut my hair, and its not even that long. Telling me I look better with short hair or some BS. Wear your hair the way you want to honey


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Feb 24, 2009)

AshMoBev said:


> I hope to be like you ladies someday!!!.....


 
Same here, I hope to be waist length or tailbone and help other ladies reach here goals!!!!!! I read this thread almost everyday!


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Feb 24, 2009)

Pocahonta_s said:


> This thread is great, thanks to all who contribute!
> 
> I am trying to regrow my hair back to waistlength and beyond - I cut it because i was stupidly following a girlfriend's advice who constantly commented that my hair was too long and looked unprofessional (I then worked in a suit-wearing, highly corporate environment), then lost some more length due to too much heat styling, and finally cut another 3 inches in an attempt to have the ends look healthier.
> 
> All of you ladies have beautiful hair and are very inspiring!


 

Girl long hair can never be unprofessional IMO, I listened to many people and cut my hair too, but now I'm scared of SCISSORS now!! Grow it girl, and keep your hair long, if they fired you cuz of your hair, then they will have a BIG LAWSUIT of their hands, and believe me they don't want that...(criminal justice major!) So girl just grow it, and you have some beautiful hair......


----------



## normacyri (Feb 24, 2009)

Subscribing!!
I wanna be like you WL ladies when I grow up :notworthy!!!


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 24, 2009)

Subscribing!

I'm only on page 3 and what strikes me is the very simple regiments - goes to show, huh?

And I know I can get to WL one day even with my loose natural 4bz because I've seen natural loose 4b haired ladies out there with WL hair. I live in hope!


----------



## PinkSkates (Feb 24, 2009)

SlantedEyezMiss2003 said:


> Girl long hair can never be unprofessional IMO, I listened to many people and cut my hair too, but now I'm scared of SCISSORS now!! Grow it girl, and keep your hair long, if they fired you cuz of your hair, then they will have a BIG LAWSUIT of their hands, and believe me they don't want that...(criminal justice major!) So girl just grow it, and you have some beautiful hair......


 
Exactly! Our waist length long hair can be whatever we want it to be!
It can  be *Sexy. Sleek. Stylish. Sophisticated.* and even *Short*.
I can make my hair look like all of the adjectives above depending on my mood. So put the scissors away!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 28, 2009)

GRRRREAT thread I just read all of it and took notes too!


----------



## Ozma (Feb 28, 2009)

pinkskates said:


> Exactly! Our waist length long hair can be whatever we want it to be!
> It can  be *Sexy. Sleek. Stylish. Sophisticated.* and even *Short*.
> I can make my hair look like all of the adjectives above depending on my mood. So put the scissors away!




Ms Pinkskates,

Where can we see your regimen?


----------



## Orchid (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi All!  I'm a long time lurker and not very good about posting.  I'm not quite full waist length, but almost there.  I started off with a big chop to go natural in '99 to less an inch on top and shaved in the back.  In 2003 I began relaxing again due to hard water issues.  I wear my hair in buns most of the time and get touch-ups about every 3-4 months and I typically get trims every other visit.  In between salon visits I usually wash once a week, air dry with my hair in a long braid, and I bun almost always.  If my hair isn't in a bun, I'm usually wearing braid outs.  For special occasions, I will do a roller set using a PIBBS dryer.  My siggie is a fresh touch up done on yesterday and that is typically the only time I use heat (curling iron press or flat ironed).  I try to keep it simple because I find my hair to be a pain to do because it tangles and matts easily.  I believe I have porosity problems.  Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Hot Chocolate-LB (Feb 28, 2009)

To all the Ladies that contributed... Thank you!!
I read each and every post on the thread and was enlightened or inspired.
I am no where near WL but now I know how it is possible to acheive.

Continued success to all.


----------



## MissYocairis (Feb 28, 2009)

Barbara said:


> I'm wondering if anyone sleeps in a bun.  If no, why not?  *Maybe that's why my hair is uneven and has been stuck at below bra clasp  for the past four years.*  I was wondering if I should braid it each night, which would be fine if I didn't have to work.  Then, too, I don't oil my hair or ends daily.
> 
> I know what I need to do, but I'm just not really "into hair" like some other members are.



I love this thread!  I feel your pain!  I had wonderful progress for the first two years....then, the last two....I have had setbacks and cannot get past BSL.  

My setbacks have been protein overload, and switching relaxers.  I henna regularly and I just don't think my hair can take protein on top of henna because henna already strengthens the hair to some degree.  I have experienced a lot of breakage from that.  Also, I've gotten lazy and stopped baggying (which did wonders).  I have cut my hair so much over the past year trying to get it evened up (because of breakage on the ends)...

ALSO....ever since I switched from Phyto to Silk Elements Lye....my hair has not done as well.  I think I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and go back to Phyto and pay the $60 bucks a pop.  

I am so inspired by this THREAD!  Thanks ladies!  Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## diva24 (Mar 1, 2009)

This is what I needed!


----------



## HairHustla (Mar 1, 2009)

Fabulous thread ladies!

Thank you all so much for sharing...I see that YES WE CAN grow our hair and every time I see you WL ladies it is a brand new affirmation for me.  I have only been on my journey for one year and I have gone from the length in my signature pic to shoulder length, I am trying so hard this year to get to APL but what has really surprised me is how much shrinkage I have.  My hair looks so very short right now but when straight it is shoulder length.  Well thank you so much ladies...you all are a blessing!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2009)

Flowergirl

Do you have a problem with knots and tangles?  If so, what do you do?


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh this thread is great! Such a nice reminder to keep growing and not BC.

Thanks to everyone who posted.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 2, 2009)

betty-boo said:


> GoldenBreeze and Que,
> I would love to know what your regimens are too! I think your growth has been inspirational!



I'm so sorry for taking so long to answer this, betty-boo.  Please forgive me, but I've been a bit under the weather with lupus lately.  Also, I'm not WL only BSL

My regimen:

-CO-wash and DC 2 to 3 times a week
-Detangle only in shower with condition and wide tooth comb
-Air dry with leave-in and Avocado or other butter
-Wear in some type of bun or braid almost everyday
-Moisturize, braid, and sleep in a silk scarf each night
-Flatiron a couple of times a year (maybe)
-Hard protein treatment every 8 to 12 weeks, as needed
-Trim rarely, because I'm a little bit OCD with the scissors.
(I'm not concerned about uneven ends as long as they are not split or knotted.)

The extras:
-Love henna, but I'm hair lazy right now so I'm not using it.
-Try to eat a balanced diet for general and hair health
-Drink a lot of water
-Take a multi vit daily for general health, and hair health
-Take MSM daily for joint pain, but my hair likes it too
-Take biotin 3 - 4 times a week.

I don't think hair growth vits are necessary.  I just take them to help counteract the effects that medications have on my hair growth.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Mar 3, 2009)

FlowerHair, Traycee, Cichelle, LaLa, Pinkskates and all the other waistlengthers in here (or whomever wants to answer) i'm seriously frustrated with my roots. i have my hair in a bun/pony today. i washed it and let it air-dry on saturday. no matter what i do, i cannot get my roots to lay down smooth and flat - i look like a 5 year old girl whose been playing outside all day. cute when you're five, much harder to pull off over 25!

i'm seriously considering texlaxing my roots - do you think it will be detrimental to my progress? i may also weave it for 2 mos? if i weave soon, i might not texlax. just wanted to get ideas on if you think texlaxing might slow my progress since i've been without chemicals for over 10 years.


----------



## PinkSkates (Mar 3, 2009)

mtmorg said:


> Ms Pinkskates,
> 
> Where can we see your regimen?


 
Aloha,
http://www.healthybodyhealthyhair.net/hbhh_en_home.html
click on hair page.


----------



## FlowerHair (Mar 3, 2009)

Gracie said:


> Flowergirl
> 
> Do you have a problem with knots and tangles?  If so, what do you do?



I do have tangles, but not that many. Well, the true reason is that I only detangle once a week so I don't really think about the tangles in between  I know Cichelle had some problems with tangles before. I think it's all depending on how thin or thick your strands are. My strands are thick so they don't tangle as much as someone with thinner strands.

I detangle in the shower with conditioner in my hair and work out the knots with my fingers. That's all I do. I know there are plenty of tangles that I don't get to, but I don't stress about them. 



wyldcurlz said:


> FlowerHair, Traycee, Cichelle, LaLa, Pinkskates and all the other waistlengthers in here (or whomever wants to answer) i'm seriously frustrated with my roots. i have my hair in a bun/pony today. i washed it and let it air-dry on saturday. no matter what i do, i cannot get my roots to lay down smooth and flat - i look like a 5 year old girl whose been playing outside all day. cute when you're five, much harder to pull off over 25!
> 
> i'm seriously considering texlaxing my roots - do you think it will be detrimental to my progress? i may also weave it for 2 mos? if i weave soon, i might not texlax. just wanted to get ideas on if you think texlaxing might slow my progress since i've been without chemicals for over 10 years.



I have frizzy roots too! 
I have to use a scarf on my hair every morning to make it lay flat, especially since I don't use combs or brushes. I just wet the front of my hair a little and sometimes put some lotion or leave-in conditioner on it and put a scarf on, semi-tight. I leave it on for half an hour or more and my hair lays flat after that. 

Personally, I wouldn't texlax my roots, but I'm not opposed to chemicals like I used to be  I think as women we should do whatever we want to do and need to do in order to look the way we want  I'm natural since most of my life so I can't really give you any advice on chemicals...

I wanted to add too, that nowadays I wear my hair in a very loose ponytail...I should take a pic :scratchch so I don't need to flatten my hair so often anymore.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 3, 2009)

subscribing! 
I want to get to waistlength - been stuck at midback for a while.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Mar 3, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> I have frizzy roots too!
> I have to use a scarf on my hair every morning to make it lay flat, especially since I don't use combs or brushes. I just wet the front of my hair a little and sometimes put some lotion or leave-in conditioner on it and put a scarf on, semi-tight. I leave it on for half an hour or more and my hair lays flat after that.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't texlax my roots, but I'm not opposed to chemicals like I used to be  I think as women we should do whatever we want to do and need to do in order to look the way we want  I'm natural since most of my life so I can't really give you any advice on chemicals...
> ...



Thanks FlowerHair...it makes me feel better knowing that you have frizzy roots too!   Okay, tying a scarf on it is a trick I might be able to copy. If you could take some pictures that'd be very helpful - of that and of your very loose ponytail. FlowerHair, I have some sort of hairstyling impedement. I'm horrible at it. i don't even know how to properly tie a scarf or bandana on my head to lay my roots down. so, yes, pictures would help tremendously, if you can!! i don't want to texlax, its more of a last resort, i just can't go to work (and don't feel comfortable) with all this frizz. i've got to learn some tricks for dealing with it.  thanks again. 

this thread should win thread of the year! its the best. i referenced it to look at your regimen & a few others before i washed my hair on the weekend.


----------



## FlowerHair (Mar 3, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> Thanks FlowerHair...it makes me feel better knowing that you have frizzy roots too!  Okay, tying a scarf on it is a trick I might be able to copy. If you could take some pictures that'd be very helpful - of that and of your very loose ponytail. FlowerHair, I have some sort of hairstyling impedement. I'm horrible at it. i don't even know how to properly tie a scarf or bandana on my head to lay my roots down. so, yes, pictures would help tremendously, if you can!! i don't want to texlax, its more of a last resort, i just can't go to work (and don't feel comfortable) with all this frizz. i've got to learn some tricks for dealing with it. thanks again.
> 
> this thread should win thread of the year! its the best. i referenced it to look at your regimen & a few others before i washed my hair on the weekend.


 
I'll take some pictures this week and post them in my blog 
I'll pm you when it's done 

Thank you for loving this thread...I know I would have loved a thread like this a few years back for inspiration and ideas!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 3, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> FlowerHair, Traycee, Cichelle, LaLa, Pinkskates and all the other waistlengthers in here (or whomever wants to answer) i'm seriously frustrated with my roots. i have my hair in a bun/pony today. i washed it and let it air-dry on saturday. no matter what i do, i cannot get my roots to lay down smooth and flat - i look like a 5 year old girl whose been playing outside all day. cute when you're five, much harder to pull off over 25!
> 
> i'm seriously considering texlaxing my roots - do you think it will be detrimental to my progress? i may also weave it for 2 mos? if i weave soon, i might not texlax. just wanted to get ideas on if you think texlaxing might slow my progress since i've been without chemicals for over 10 years.



Hi wyld, one of the whoevers here.   I have combo frizzy and not so frizzy roots.  I also use the scarf method that flowerhair uses, and in addition I add a little aloe vera juice to my roots along with my leave-in before using the scarf.  That seems to give some additonal help in holding the frizz at bay.


----------



## silvergirl (Mar 3, 2009)

great info, i hope to be there someday.


----------



## taj (Mar 3, 2009)

I :heart2:this thread! Thank you so much Flowerhair and all of the other ladies who posted their regimens and gave advice!!


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Mar 7, 2009)

I have another question to all the waistlength and beyond ladies.

Does your hair feel heavy? I was just thinking about Flowerhair's ponytail, and it just looks like that gorgeous ponytail would feel really heavy.

I also remember a girl with 3b hair coming into my friend's mom's salon to get her hair thinned because it was giving her a headache. Do any of you have that problem?


----------



## alopeciagrl (Mar 7, 2009)

SlantedEyezMiss2003 said:


> You ladies are LONG-HAIRED CELEBRITIES!!!!


 
I know right...everybody stalks them...LOL! 

When the WL ladies have a thread the entire LHCF is at attention...like we're the soldiers and their the lieutenants...


----------



## Lucia (Mar 7, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> I have another question to all the waistlength and beyond ladies.
> 
> Does your hair feel heavy? I was just thinking about Flowerhair's ponytail, and it just looks like that gorgeous ponytail would feel really heavy.
> 
> I also remember a girl with 3b hair coming into my friend's mom's salon to get her hair thinned because it was giving her a headache. Do any of you have that problem?



Not for me, and getting your hair thinned is bad news in every way, I had a friend who did it, and her hair never cam back to it's original thickness. The only good reason would be to reducing bulk but you'll regret it when you gets older cause hair gets thinner in middle age and after menopause-I read that somewhere. So keep it full, that way you'll have a "normal" thickness later. it won't help with detangling issues. hth


----------



## Lucia (Mar 7, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> FlowerHair, Traycee, Cichelle, LaLa, Pinkskates and all the other waistlengthers in here (or whomever wants to answer) i'm seriously frustrated with my roots. i have my hair in a bun/pony today. i washed it and let it air-dry on saturday. no matter what i do, i cannot get my roots to lay down smooth and flat - i look like a 5 year old girl whose been playing outside all day. cute when you're five, much harder to pull off over 25!
> 
> i'm seriously considering texlaxing my roots - do you think it will be detrimental to my progress? i may also weave it for 2 mos? if i weave soon, i might not texlax. just wanted to get ideas on if you think texlaxing might slow my progress since i've been without chemicals for over 10 years.




I don't think you have to try chemicals right away, I use the scarf trick too esp in summer in winter not so bad. But I prep before, I just moisten with a little water, take some Suave coconut conditioner (or Cerave creme) and smooth it into my hairline, then brush with a soft bristle brush, then I use a stretchy headband (2 inches thick) to hold the front flat, 10-15 minutes and it's fine. Or I just moisten, smooth with gel, brush back smooth, then headband, I really only have problem with the supershort baby hairs in the very front hairline, the rest lays flat. hth


----------



## Lucia (Mar 7, 2009)

MissBermuda said:


> My Regimen:
> 
> I am natural with very fine hair, but lots of it, and I find that it is frizz prone. *The front edges and middle part area have texturized for 3 mins to help my press last longer.* I have had a redken demi-permanent once (Shades EQ), but for the most part I try to stay away from chemicals. But my stylist is trying to convince me to get a light texturizer throughout my whole head to help with frizz since I live in a very humid climate and fighting frizz in the summer was hard.
> 
> ...



How does that work, and how often do you have part of your hair slightly texturized? Is it harder to keep up with the diff textures on your haead or is it easier for the hot humid climate? TIA


----------



## FlowerHair (Mar 7, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> I have another question to all the waistlength and beyond ladies.
> 
> Does your hair feel heavy? I was just thinking about Flowerhair's ponytail, and it just looks like that gorgeous ponytail would feel really heavy.
> 
> I also remember a girl with 3b hair coming into my friend's mom's salon to get her hair thinned because it was giving her a headache. Do any of you have that problem?



I think it differs from hair to hair. My hair is very heavy, especially when wet. That's why I don't wear high ponytails anymore  I can't wear a bun either if it's not very high or very low. Otherwise it pulls on my forehead/hairline. A low ponytail is no problem. Nowadays I also pull the ponytail holder downwards a little so that the front of the hair is not so tight.

I made the mistake of thinning my hair once.  It took a year before my hair felt normal again. The thing is, the shorter the hair is, the more it curls so you'll end up with short super curly pieces and long wavy pieces that won't blend... Not nice!


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 7, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> I have another question to all the waistlength and beyond ladies.
> 
> Does your hair feel heavy? I was just thinking about Flowerhair's ponytail, and it just looks like that gorgeous ponytail would feel really heavy.
> 
> I also remember a girl with 3b hair coming into my friend's mom's salon to get her hair thinned because it was giving her a headache. Do any of you have that problem?


 My hair is fine so it's not heavy at all.  I actually wish it had more weight.  The only time I notice it's weight is when it's soaking wet.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Mar 7, 2009)

Lucia said:


> Not for me, and getting your hair thinned is bad news in every way, I had a friend who did it, and *her hair never cam back to it's original thickness.* The only good reason would be to reducing bulk but you'll regret it when you gets older cause hair gets thinner in middle age and after menopause-I read that somewhere. So keep it full, that way you'll have a "normal" thickness later. it won't help with detangling issues. hth



that happened to me! i'm convinced. i went to a "non-ethnic" salon a few years ago because i had no idea how to tame my curls. my hair, when styled curly went east & west, like rosanna-dana-dana from SNL. it was horrible and i didn't know what to do with it. well, this woman and her products were always featured on a well known curly hair site and she's got great before and after pix. long story short, after a 2.5 hours wait (in which i should've gotten up and left) she proceeded to chop thru my hair wildly, like edward scissorhands. i came out with hair of all different lengths. it seemed a little mullet-ish. she "took the weight out of my hair" - which to me meant thinned it. my hair still doesn't seem like its back at its original thickness.   

so just say NO to any thinning. (i'm also not a fan of razor cutting - same reason and its been known to damage cuticle.) just my opinion on the topic. 

back to the WAISTLENGTH LADIES useful knowledge.


----------



## Faith (Mar 7, 2009)

Also razor cutting curly hair leads to split ends.  Curly heads should stay far away from those type of things.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks so much for answering my question! 

-That was my first time even hearing about thinning hair. I was so puzzled as to why anyone would want to do it. My friend had to break it down for me, lol. 

I had no idea it had such a lasting effect on hair though. Thanks. Learn something new everyday.



Lucia said:


> Not for me, and getting your hair thinned is bad news in every way, I had a friend who did it, and her hair never cam back to it's original thickness. The only good reason would be to reducing bulk but you'll regret it when you gets older cause hair gets thinner in middle age and after menopause-I read that somewhere. So keep it full, that way you'll have a "normal" thickness later. it won't help with detangling issues. hth





FlowerHair said:


> I think it differs from hair to hair. My hair is very heavy, especially when wet. That's why I don't wear high ponytails anymore  I can't wear a bun either if it's not very high or very low. Otherwise it pulls on my forehead/hairline. A low ponytail is no problem. Nowadays I also pull the ponytail holder downwards a little so that the front of the hair is not so tight.
> 
> I made the mistake of thinning my hair once.  It took a year before my hair felt normal again. The thing is, the shorter the hair is, the more it curls so you'll end up with short super curly pieces and long wavy pieces that won't blend... Not nice!





Pokahontas said:


> My hair is fine so it's not heavy at all.  I actually wish it had more weight.  The only time I notice it's weight is when it's soaking wet.





wyldcurlz said:


> that happened to me! i'm convinced. i went to a "non-ethnic" salon a few years ago because i had no idea how to tame my curls. my hair, when styled curly went east & west, like rosanna-dana-dana from SNL. it was horrible and i didn't know what to do with it. well, this woman and her products were always featured on a well known curly hair site and she's got great before and after pix. long story short, after a 2.5 hours wait (in which i should've gotten up and left) she proceeded to chop thru my hair wildly, like edward scissorhands. i came out with hair of all different lengths. it seemed a little mullet-ish. she "took the weight out of my hair" - which to me meant thinned it. my hair still doesn't seem like its back at its original thickness.
> 
> so just say NO to any thinning. (i'm also not a fan of razor cutting - same reason and its been known to damage cuticle.) just my opinion on the topic.
> 
> back to the WAISTLENGTH LADIES useful knowledge.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, I'm all caught up with the thread now and all I can say is WOW!!!!! I'm lost for words!  I've learnt so much and between this and the albums and the shared regimens..... well, it may take time but I will get there! It's difficult thinking about it when all I have is 4.5-6 inches on my head but I give it till 2013 - I want to be at least MBL then. 

Thanks ladies for sharing, you're all such an inspiration! Goes to show huh? A year ago I believed it was all about genetics and hair types. Seeing all sorts of textures at WL and beyond makes me believe my 4b/c (I believe I'm beyond 4b... maybe a 5a/b, but that doesn't exist, though I think it should...) can get there. And even more encouraging are those that say how their hair had never been beyond a certain length before and no family member has ever gone beyond a certain length. Well, by the grace of God, I'll be the first in my family with healthy hair past SL. It will be done!

Have a fab Sunday ladies!


----------



## ElegantExotic (Mar 8, 2009)

Lucia said:


> How does that work, and how often do you have part of your hair slightly texturized? Is it harder to keep up with the diff textures on your haead or is it easier for the hot humid climate? TIA




Well when I used to wear the sew-ins, I used to slightly relax (texturize) the leave-out horse shoe, and front edges to blend with the weave (no longer than five minutes max with a mild relaxer).

But there isn't really a difference in the texturized and natural hair textures, because I have naturally different textures all over my head, so it all blends in. The texturized parts are not bone straight, just slightly looser and smoother, so it blends with some of the other natural sections of my head that are naturally looser and smoother. I also have a section that is coarse and more kinky (middle, right below crown).

And it is definitely easier. I wish I could texturize the kinky section as well, but at this point I really don't want to put anymore chemicals in any more sections than what's in now (that may change come summer humidity though, lol)

I do not do it often. It's usually when my hair has around 3 inches (estimating because I do not measure) of new growth that it becomes unbearable. The last time I texturized the roots of those front and middle sections of my hair was in December, and before that probably May 2008 (while I still had the weave in). I don't know when I'll do it again, I just go by when it becomes unmanageable in those areas.

Also, there hasn't been any adverse effects from doing this.


----------



## Naturel (Mar 9, 2009)

This thread is inspiring. Thank U Flowerhair.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Mar 12, 2009)

waistlengthers and butter users i need some help with two things.

1. i think the avocado butter is causing some build-up. i noticed during my washes that my hair wasn't shampooing very well it also wasn't absorbing conditioner as well. What do you do to combat build-up or do you not get it? (am i using too much??) others have recommended a strong clarifying shampoo - my question is, if you use butters frequently, how frequently are you clarifying?

2. Flowergirl and everyone else who wears their hair in a curly ponytail this question is mostly for you. i'm trying to wash it once a week and wear it in a curly pony the rest of the week. I'm having 2 problems doing this: 1. the hair at the crown, closer to the root seems to curl tighter so by mid-week its like these super tight ringlet coils that tangle together. second problem is the ends, they're not beautifully curled like (my idol) FlowerHair's, some strands hang straight, others are wavy, but the ends look like they're trying to find other strands to form evil pixy-knots (those single strand knots that lots of people have to cut to remove them cuz they're too small to un-tie.) so, now sure how to combat this.

FlowerHair - i remember you saying that when your hair was shoulder length that is when it was most difficult cuz it was touching clothing and constantly rubbing. did you mean shoulder length when curly or shoulder length when stretched straight? i'm mostly BSL (have a few layered shorter strands) when stretched straight, but i'm shoulder length when curly. having lots of shrinkage problems and too many curls in 1 spot - too few in the other. help!!


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 12, 2009)

I haven't posted on this thread since I don't exactly have a regimen, but since wyldcurlz and I have similar hair, maybe I can help with her questions. 

Wyldcurlz - is your curly ponytail a wash and go? When I was around your length, one of the things I used to do was a ponytail rollerset using sponge rollers. Usually I would do two ponytails, with the hair separated across the middle of my head from ear to ear. It was very fast to do (way faster than a regular rollerset with magnetic rollers and hairpins), and would usually dry overnight without heat. The curls lasted several days, and looked neater than with just a wash and go.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 13, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> waistlengthers and butter users i need some help with two things.
> 
> 1. i think the avocado butter is causing some build-up. i noticed during my washes that my hair wasn't shampooing very well it also wasn't absorbing conditioner as well. What do you do to combat build-up or do you not get it? (am i using too much??) others have recommended a strong clarifying shampoo - my question is, if you use butters frequently, how frequently are you clarifying?
> 
> ...


 
Hey wyldcurlz
I'm not wl but I think we have similar hair. I am an aspiring wl'er - now at mbl when straight. I have the same problem with the ponytails and I combat this by finger styling the ponytail with one strand twirls when it's wet with whatever product you use and letting it dry in those twirls (it looks odd when wet). By the time I'm at work, I lightly fluff them out. It ends up looking like this:
YIKES - sorry the picture is so big!






re: the butters -I hope I don't have buildup overtime too!   I just started using the butters (avocado and sweet almond) and they make my hair so soft!!!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 13, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> waistlengthers and butter users i need some help with two things.
> 
> 1. i think the avocado butter is causing some build-up. i noticed during my washes that my hair wasn't shampooing very well it also wasn't absorbing conditioner as well. What do you do to combat build-up or do you not get it? (am i using too much??) others have recommended a strong clarifying shampoo - my question is, if you use butters frequently, how frequently are you clarifying?
> 
> ...



I use butters all the time, luv coconut and avocado they're my favs. I don't get much build up b/c I clarify with 1/4 vinegar to 3/4 water every month or so. I also don't use shampoo I'm a co-wash only girl and I have hardly any build up at all and that's without clarifying.hth


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 13, 2009)

You ladies are an incredible inspiration. I have the reggie down I am just waiting (sometimes patiently) for the length to come to fruition. 


I hope that Sonce will come in here and post her reggie too one day?!?! I know she is in school right now and her fotki is locked but would love to hear from her discussing that cottony mass of wonderfulness she has grown to waistlength.

Keep passing on the knowledge ladies we are forever grateful.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 13, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> waistlengthers and butter users i need some help with two things.
> 
> 1. i think the avocado butter is causing some build-up. i noticed during my washes that my hair wasn't shampooing very well it also wasn't absorbing conditioner as well. What do you do to combat build-up or do you not get it? (am i using too much??) others have recommended a strong clarifying shampoo - my question is, if you use butters frequently, how frequently are you clarifying?
> 
> ...



I use butters (alvocado, shea, mango), and I haven't had any trouble with buildup.  For me, rinsing with warm water for a few minutes before I CO-wash seems to remove most of the oil and the conditioner removes the rest.  Like lucia, I don't shampoo only co-wash.  Sometimes when I feel I'm missing something by not clarifying, I'll use a clarifying conditioner or add 1tbsp of baking soda to a cup of my conditioner.


----------



## hurricane (Mar 13, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> I use butters (alvocado, shea, mango), and I haven't had any trouble with buildup. For me, rinsing with warm water for a few minutes before I CO-wash seems to remove most of the oil and the conditioner removes the rest. Like lucia, I don't shampoo only co-wash. Sometimes when I feel I'm missing something by not clarifying, I'll use a clarifying conditioner or add 1tbsp of baking soda to a cup of my conditioner.


 ____________________________________________________________

_*Thanks for the clarifying condish. tip. I am trying to get away from using shampoo.*_


----------



## wyldcurlz (Mar 14, 2009)

my problem is bunched up curls at the base of the ponytail. its from all the hair that's gathered to make the ponytail. however, i can't figure out what's happening to that hair to make it do what its doing. also, it feels a bit dry deep within that section. i'm trying to copy FlowerHair's regimen somewhat - please check out this thread that i started, ladies...i hope you can help me with this problem. i need help!!!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=7338663#post7338663



wavezncurlz said:


> Hey wyldcurlz
> I'm not wl but I think we have similar hair. I am an aspiring wl'er - now at mbl when straight. I have the same problem with the ponytails and I combat this by finger styling the ponytail with one strand twirls when it's wet with whatever product you use and letting it dry in those twirls (it looks odd when wet).


thanks!
your hair looks soo smooth and controlled - you're swirling strands around your finger? how do they stay twisted? feel free to pm me the details. my hair does NOT look like yours. picture a einstein with more hair. that's what i'm looking like!



Lucia said:


> I use butters all the time, luv coconut and avocado they're my favs. I don't get much build up b/c I clarify with 1/4 vinegar to 3/4 water every month or so. I also don't use shampoo I'm a co-wash only girl and I have hardly any build up at all and that's without clarifying.hth



i hope its not build-up that my hair can't take because i love the idea of avocado butter and so many of the heads of hair that i love -and mimick their regimens- like yours, use it successfully!  



GoldenBreeze said:


> I use butters (alvocado, shea, mango), and I haven't had any trouble with buildup.  For me, rinsing with warm water for a few minutes before I CO-wash seems to remove most of the oil and the conditioner removes the rest.  Like lucia, I don't shampoo only co-wash.  Sometimes when I feel I'm missing something by not clarifying, I'll use a clarifying conditioner or add 1tbsp of baking soda to a cup of my conditioner.



clarifying condish - why didn't i think about that before i spent $10 on a clarifying "treatment solution." what clarifying condish do you use?


----------



## A856 (Mar 16, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> I use butters (alvocado, shea, mango), and I haven't had any trouble with buildup. For me, rinsing with warm water for a few minutes before I CO-wash seems to remove most of the oil and the conditioner removes the rest. Like lucia, I don't shampoo only co-wash. Sometimes when I feel I'm missing something by not clarifying, I'll use a clarifying conditioner or add 1tbsp of baking soda to a cup of my conditioner.


 
I've never heard of a clarifying conditioner..who makes this/what brand are you using?


----------



## Lucia (Mar 16, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> my problem is bunched up curls at the base of the ponytail. its from all the hair that's gathered to make the ponytail. however, i can't figure out what's happening to that hair to make it do what its doing. also, it feels a bit dry deep within that section. i'm trying to copy FlowerHair's regimen somewhat - please check out this thread that i started, ladies...i hope you can help me with this problem. i need help!!!
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=7338663#post7338663
> 
> 
> ...



OH just wanted to add I use ACV and water for clarifying


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 21, 2009)

hurricane said:


> ____________________________________________________________
> 
> _*Thanks for the clarifying condish. tip. I am trying to get away from using shampoo.*_



You're welcome



wyldcurlz said:


> clarifying condish - why didn't i think about that before i spent $10 on a clarifying "treatment solution." what clarifying condish do you use?





A-Yannie said:


> I've never heard of a clarifying conditioner..who makes this/what brand are you using?



wyld, and A-Yannie, my favorite is Envia Nature's Salon Clarifying Cond.  It's a Melaleuca product.  Others that I have used:

Suave Daily Clarifying Cond (CC)
VO5 Kiwi Lime CC
VO5 Tea Thearpy CC
Avalon Organics Lemon CC

Alternately, you can use any condish that is for oily hair and add a little baking soda.

*ETA:* I like the Envia best, because it is super thick.


----------



## hurricane (Mar 21, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
______________________________________________________________

*Girl I love melaluca but had to let it go. I didn't need products every month. They have great natural products.*


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 24, 2009)

bumping, this is a great thread!


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Mar 27, 2009)

bumping.......


----------



## Miss*Tress (Mar 28, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Alternately, you can use any condish that is for oily hair and add a little baking soda.


Great tip! Thanks.


----------



## Barbara (Mar 28, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

This is my first time hearing about clarifying conditioner.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 28, 2009)

hurricane said:


> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> *Girl I love melaluca but had to let it go. I didn't need products every month. They have great natural products.*



Yep, I love their products also!  The only way that I can order each month is that if they make it, I use it, and don't buy anything in the store that I can get from them.  Even my cell phone is through them.  I also signed up a couple of people, and that helps.



Miss*Tress said:


> Great tip! Thanks.





Barbara said:


> This is my first time hearing about clarifying conditioner.  Thanks for the tip!



You're welcome Miss*T and Barbara.  I don't use shampoo so I had to find a clarifying alternate.  I use ACV at times, but it tends to be a little drying for my hair.


----------



## 2themax (Mar 29, 2009)

This thread is AWESOME!!! Thanks for posting it FlowerHair.  Your hair and so many other ladies' hair on this thread looks wonderful!!  I'm trying to get there:

March 1, 2009:






I'm now taking hair/skin/nail vitamins, drinking lots of water, in addition to biotin and msm AND they seem to be working.  As you can see, I'm desperate  Hopefully, some day I won't have to rely on so many things, but until then.......Thanks again.


----------



## january noir (Mar 29, 2009)

This thread is wonderful!  Thanks Flowerhair.  

What would be helpful if the ladies posted their hair types, i.e. 3c, 4b, 2b, etc. so that we could pay attention to the regimens for our particular type.


----------



## Oasis (Mar 29, 2009)

I've never wanted extra long hair but this thread is seriously making me reconsider my hair goals.


----------



## thebraudgroup (Mar 30, 2009)

Great thread, thanks ladies!


----------



## FlowerHair (Apr 8, 2009)

january noir said:


> This thread is wonderful! Thanks Flowerhair.
> 
> What would be helpful if the ladies posted their hair types, i.e. 3c, 4b, 2b, etc. so that we could pay attention to the regimens for our particular type.


 
Thank you 
I think my hair is 3b/c or something 
It was definately curlier when it was shorter, but always in the 3's.


----------



## FlowerHair (Apr 8, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> waistlengthers and butter users i need some help with two things.
> 
> 1. i think the avocado butter is causing some build-up. i noticed during my washes that my hair wasn't shampooing very well it also wasn't absorbing conditioner as well. What do you do to combat build-up or do you not get it? (am i using too much??) others have recommended a strong clarifying shampoo - my question is, if you use butters frequently, how frequently are you clarifying?
> *I only use the avocado butter after I have washed my hair, not daily. If I need moisture between washes, I'll just put some residual lotion on my hair after I moisturize my hands and arms in the morning  I'll put the lotion mainly on the ends/lower half of the hair. I don't co-wash, I always use real shampoos so build up is not a huge problem for me. I wash my hair twice in the shower.*
> ...


 
My answers are in blue


----------



## greenwings23 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi everyone
My regimen wash 2x weekly/DC/w/heated cap for 20 minutes/ prefer not using heat except I have been blow drying during the 5-6th month of my post relaxer stretches. I use Ayurvedic products shikikai powder & soap, brahmi,Alma powder, and oils, I alternate my shampoos with Aphogee hydrating/damage hair, avacor detox scalp shampoo. Their are my staples Dominican products sucg as Miel & leche rinse, silicon mix, and Apretadora conditioner. 
current lenght:SL
short term: APL Dec 09'
long term: BSL/WL 2010
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



taken 1/09


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Apr 8, 2009)

Since you have the picture as an attachment, could you please remove it from the body of your reply. It stretches out the whole page, making it hard for others to read. Thank you.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 8, 2009)

*Flowerhair*, girl I thought I was the only one who used regular lotion on their hair!!  My grandmother used to use baby lotion on my hair when I was little, and that has carried on throughout my life.  My hair was always moisturized, and soft when I used it.  I have been so nervous about ever mentioning it on the forum.  Thank you for helping me to have the courage to out myself with that method of hair care {{hugs}}


----------



## FlowerHair (Apr 8, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> *Flowerhair*, girl I thought I was the only one who used regular lotion on their hair!!  My grandmother used to use baby lotion on my hair when I was little, and that has carried on throughout my life.  My hair was always moisturized, and soft when I used it.  I have been so nervous about ever mentioning it on the forum.  Thank you for helping me to have the courage to out myself with that method of hair care {{hugs}}



Haha, don't be scared 
I'm sure the ingredients in body lotion is more or less the same as in leave in conditioners etc. As long as the hair is moisturized and not too greasy, that's all that matters 
What better place to put "leftover" lotion from your hands than your hair


----------



## wyldcurlz (May 4, 2009)

i'm concerned about damage to my hairline...i'm actually concerned about receding/disappearing hairline. i've seen so many women, who wear their hair in protective styles - eventually find their hairline thinning. however, the WL women iin here don't seem to have that problem. 

could wrapping or tying tightly with a silk scarf (so smooth hairline) cause that kind of damage? 

what's the best way to prevent thinning at the hairline? (i've posted about this in the form too...i got freaked out after seeing a girl with nice hair, who wears weaves as a protective style occasionally - with a very THIN hairline. then seeing those pix of angela bassett's hairline....)

also - because of FlowerHair and Cichelle - i think i'm going to stop tying with a silk scarf at night....on top of that, my silk scarf always falls off anyway...but i'm scared that it could do something damaging to my hairline...help!


----------



## FlowerHair (May 4, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> i'm concerned about damage to my hairline...i'm actually concerned about receding/disappearing hairline. i've seen so many women, who wear their hair in protective styles - eventually find their hairline thinning. however, the WL women iin here don't seem to have that problem.
> 
> could wrapping or tying tightly with a silk scarf (so smooth hairline) cause that kind of damage?
> 
> ...



I wish I had an answer for that, because I'm also a little bit worried about my hairline from time to time...
I hope someone can help us with an answer


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 8, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> i'm concerned about damage to my hairline...i'm actually concerned about receding/disappearing hairline. i've seen so many women, who wear their hair in protective styles - eventually find their hairline thinning. however, the WL women iin here don't seem to have that problem.
> 
> could wrapping or tying tightly with a silk scarf (so smooth hairline) cause that kind of damage?
> 
> ...



IDK, I think the answer is different for everyone.  However, silk scarves are not created equal.  I found that georgette silk is the best for me, because it has a bit of texture so it stays on.  If the silk is slippery, then it is not good for using as a scarf.  The slippery silks are great for pillow cases if you choose to use them instead of scarves.

I wear protective styles, buns, twists, and braids (buns mostly), but I don't use any added hair and I don't pull or put extra stress on my edges.  Pinning my buns seems to be better than using ponytail holders, because it causes less stress on the edges.  I use hairpins, either the regular ones, or Amish hairpins.   Some ladies use the good day pins.  Massaging my hairline with a little castor oil at night before putting on my scarf also helps.  

I don't know if any of those things will be helpful to you.   A rule of thumb is if a style is tight or uncomfortable to the scalp around your hairline, then it has the potential to thin your edges.  It's quite possible that Angela Bassett felt some discomfort around the edges with the style(s) that caused her edge problem, but just ignored it or thought it was normal.

*ETA:*  When I want to use a ponytail as the start for my buns, I either braid my hair or use a knee high stocking to tie it into a ponytail.  The knee high idea came from Chicoro, and I will always be greatful to her for that.


----------



## naturaline (May 8, 2009)

Cichelle said:


> Great thread!
> 
> My regimen is pretty simple. It has varied over the years, but not in the basics. I wash my hair 2-3 times a week, air dry it and then put it in a bun or other updo. My products are shampoo (usually shampoo bars), conditioner, and occasionally I will use coconut oil sparingly. I can replace the conditioner if I do a heavy oiling pre-shampoo. But I rarely do that anymore.
> 
> ...





*Happily Me* said:


> I have a very simple regimen as well
> 
> I'm texlaxed and I process my hair every 10 - 16 weeks.  I only leave the relaxer on my hair for 5 minutes with very little smoothing.  I'm not a big fan of straight hair that's my texture _on me_.  I like volume and natural-looking hair.
> 
> ...




WOW iv been watchin your hair since i join LHCF (LOVE the thickness!) its grown NUFF!! propa happy 4ya! xxx


----------



## Saffirejuiliet (May 9, 2009)

This is one of my favorite threads. It is so inspirational. Thanks Flowerhair and everyone for contributing.


----------



## Lucia (May 10, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> I wish I had an answer for that, because I'm also a little bit worried about my hairline from time to time...
> I hope someone can help us with an answer



I use a satiny sleep bonnet and a stretchy satin headband along the hairline after smoothing it and moisturizing.
You could try ayurvedic scalp massage with you fav oil, or scalp massage under warm runing water, to thicken up hair and speed up hairgrowth
Hth


----------



## Lucia (May 10, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> Haha, don't be scared
> I'm sure the ingredients in body lotion is more or less the same as in leave in conditioners etc. As long as the hair is moisturized and not too greasy, that's all that matters
> What better place to put "leftover" lotion from your hands than your hair



Lotion works great esp when traveling and you can't pack a lot of diff products conditioner and a good moiturizing lotion does it all.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jun 10, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Starr1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Bumpity bump bump!


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks for the information about relaxers i used silk elements  and my hair felt great straight after relaxing but now has splits, i am going to stretch and then start using phyto. i have it already but  i am not ready to relax yet.



Smuckie_Slick said:


> I love this thread!  I feel your pain!  I had wonderful progress for the first two years....then, the last two....I have had setbacks and cannot get past BSL.
> 
> My setbacks have been protein overload, and switching relaxers.  I henna regularly and I just don't think my hair can take protein on top of henna because henna already strengthens the hair to some degree.  I have experienced a lot of breakage from that.  Also, I've gotten lazy and stopped baggying (which did wonders).  I have cut my hair so much over the past year trying to get it evened up (because of breakage on the ends)...
> 
> ...


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jun 19, 2009)

i need to stop searching and destroying as it is hampering my progress, its goo to see you can reach waist length with out being scissor happy.




GoldenBreeze said:


> I'm so sorry for taking so long to answer this, betty-boo.  Please forgive me, but I've been a bit under the weather with lupus lately.  Also, I'm not WL only BSL
> 
> My regimen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jun 19, 2009)

Honi said:


> Hiya!
> 
> I relax twice a year with Phyto Index 2
> Trim twice a year
> ...



This regimen is similar to mine but lately i have had breakage around my temples due to hormonal changes and i like to wear bangs to hide the damage and take the pressure off my edges. This means I have to use direct heat to get my bangs looking nice but I can manage not to use direct heat on 90% of my hair. This works for me as my hair is very thick and the hairs are fine toward the back and sensitive to heat and chemicals. I have stretched for four months before but I am going to try to do six months so that i always mange to relax just befor my birthday in May and Christmas. Other times of the year I don't care. My hair grows fast and I am happy to hear that other women find this also. 

This has been a wonderful thread for me thank you flower hair, this is such a blessing.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Jun 19, 2009)

Love this thread!!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jun 27, 2009)

hairopia said:


> i need to stop searching and destroying as it is hampering my progress, its goo to see you can reach waist length with out being scissor happy.



I don't think S&D is a bad thing, as long as it isn't taken to the extreme.  If at the end of the year your hair is the same length it was at the beginning (and that wasn't what you intended), then you've been doing a wee bit too much S&D.

I'm natural, and am not a big heat user so it isn't necessary for me to do much trimming.  It's just as well, because I really do go nuts when I get the shears in my hands.


----------



## Caramel Hottie UK (Jul 5, 2009)

woooh, I got to the end of the thread! I've been reading since I woke up. Thank you for this thread, i am bookmarking it. I have learnt so much

xxx


----------



## Coco*Colada (Jul 7, 2009)

I am waistlength I am a newbie just got on a here less than a month ago


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 7, 2009)

tigerlily0686 said:


> I am waistlength I am a newbie just got on a here less than a month ago



Welcome to the board 
What's your regimen?


----------



## Coco*Colada (Jul 7, 2009)

thank you!! 

✯I wash twice a week with the Fekkai Shea Butter Line
✯Co-wash on days i work out DC once a week sometimes 2 with Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment
✯Try to keep heat to a minimum of once a week
✯Trim 2-3 times a year it depends 
✯Moisturize with coconut oil and cantu shea butter on ends 
✯I airdry most of the time so I don't have to blowdry so long before straightening


----------



## favorc (Jul 8, 2009)

I basically make my on conditioners. I like to use avacado and olive oil and deep condish with that once a week. I dont use any heat(blow dryer). I love using olive oil on my hair and using a essential oils on my scalp. I like to use peppermint, rosemarry, lavendar and emu oil. Sorry so short ladies but am at work and I don't have a comp at my house right now. but I can tell you that doing less to my hair has helped sooo much.


----------



## Kiki82 (Jul 8, 2009)

great thread ladies!!!!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats to all the waist length & beyond ladies!  Hopefully, you can add my name to this list by the end of the summer


----------



## Blessed24 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks to FlowerHair for starting this thread and to all the WL Ladies, you are all a true inspiration.  Great info for healthy hair of any length.  WL is a journey of Love, Hope and Patience!  Continued Success!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Aug 4, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> Apparently i've got to research "banding." i don't know where i've been but i know nothing about this and i've now heard Pokahontas and Cichelle (among others, but those are the 2 i remember) mention that they're doing it. what does it do? what it is about? i'm off to do a search. i'll be back if (when) i have specific questions.


 

I finally gave banding a try for the first time. I was looking for a way to show some length. I had my ponytail under a baseball cap, however, my SHRINKAGE IS A BEAST!!!!!!!!!!!

My DH and Son thought it was cute, cause I am always bunned of course. I think I will have to try it with more bands next time. I have about 8 bubble balls down my back, it still fell well below bra-strap with the shrinkage. 

Sorry no pics, I took my hair down, forgot about a pic.


----------



## dlewis (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm not waist yet but I'm close to it.  My regimen is very simple.  Wash with diluted poo once a week.  Bun for 3 days with conditioner on the last 4-6" of hair.  Sealing hair with vasleine or oil (this also helps the hair lay down better).  Take down and condition wash and redo bun with conditioner and bun for 3 more days.  Detangling once a week.


----------



## FlowerHair (Aug 18, 2009)

^^^^ Thank you DLewis 

I love a simple regimen


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Aug 18, 2009)

My Regimen
3B/C Natural WSL
I don't have a set schedule as to when I wash, dc, shampoo, etc...I do what I feel my hair needs at the moment. My regimen is very simple(these are just products I really like, lol), I don't stress about a schedule. I wear my hair down frequently or up in a "sloppy bun". I dust as needed, but I typically go to a salon once per year for a "good" trim. 

Curly Regimen
CW-every 1-3 days w/ either
HE LTR
HE None Of Your Frizziness
Aussie Moist
Suave
Say Yes to Carrots Pampering Hair Mud Conditioner(New Fave)
VS SO Sexy Nourishing Conditioner
NTM Daily Deep Conditioner

Shampoo-I shampoo about once a month on average
CON(green and white bottle/old formula)
Suave Clarifying
NTM Cream Lather Shampoo

Deep Conditioners
Say Yes To Carrots Mask
Queen Helene Cholesterol
Banana Brulee
Pantene R&N Deep Conditioning Mask

Leave-Ins
Giovonni Direct
Lacio Lacio
HE LTR Leave-in

Protein Treatments
Aphogee Two-Minute
Ultra Sheen Duotex

Styling Products for curly styles
BTZ Noodlehead
Hairveda Whipped Cream
Vatika Frosting
*I use the Whipped Cream and Vatika Frosting now almost exclusively for my twist outs and wash-n-go's.*
CD Hair Milk
Salon Selectives Loosely Defined Curls(Discontinued, but I stocked up)
Spectrum Organic Coconut Oil
Aveda Brilliant Styling Creme
IC Hair Polisher Gel
Paul Mitchel Foaming Pomade
Sebastian Wet

Straight Hair Regimen-I straighten whenever I feel the need. When I straighten, I typically wrap my hair each night. I can only wear my hair straight for about 4 -5 days, because my hair starts looking limp and dull. I do a braidout or twistout for a week or two and then wash. I use the same shampoos and conditioners when I decided to straighten.

Styling Products for straight styles-I have started using a leave-in, heat protectant and a serum when straightening. Oil of any kind tends to weigh my hair down and I use it sparingly and mostly on my ends.

Spectrum Organic Virgin Coconut Oil
Paul Mitchel Super Skinny Serum
Jane Carter Nourish and Shine
Aveda Brilliant Gloss
IC Hair Polisher Serum

Heat Protection

Biosilk
CHI Silk Infusion
Nexxus Heat Protexx

Straightening Routine

I rarley rollerset anymore, it hurts my arms since my hair has grown. I use a blowdryer w/ comb attachment and dry in sections. Once my hair has been blowdried, I flat iron my hair with my Sedu(love this iron and highly recommend it). I flat iron in small sections, using a boar bristle brush and iron. I "chase the brush w/ the iron", this method works great for me and I never have to go over a section more than twice.


----------



## FlowerHair (Aug 18, 2009)

^^^Thank you STLCoverGirl  That was a very thorough and helpful post.
Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## ellehair (Aug 18, 2009)

Just finished reading thru 39 pages at work!! you ladies are all so inspirational.. thanks for [email protected]!!!


----------



## Ozma (Aug 18, 2009)

dlewis said:


> I'm not waist yet but I'm close to it.  My regimen is very simple.  Wash with diluted poo once a week.  Bun for 3 days with conditioner on the last 4-6" of hair.  Sealing hair with vasleine or oil (this also helps the hair lay down better).  Take down and condition wash and redo bun with conditioner and bun for 3 more days.  Detangling once a week.



DLewis,

That's a great, simple regimen. It looks like you've had a growth spurt lately.


----------



## dlewis (Aug 18, 2009)

mtmorg said:


> DLewis,
> 
> That's a great, simple regimen. It looks like you've had a growth spurt lately.



I have.  I went from APL to almost waist in 9 months.  When it's over I will have gone from APL to waist in one year.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 18, 2009)

dlewis said:


> I have. I went from APL to almost waist in 9 months. When it's over I will have gone from APL to waist in one year.


 

Wow! And congratulations, DLewis. I have been coveting and admiring that long flowing ponytail you had in your siggy before.


----------



## hillytmj (Aug 19, 2009)

dlewis said:


> I have. I went from APL to almost waist in 9 months. When it's over I will have gone from APL to waist in one year.


 
Wow, that's awesome! Congrats!

I'm curious...how often have you trimmed during this time period?


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Aug 19, 2009)

dlewis said:


> I have.  I went from APL to almost waist in 9 months.  When it's over I will have gone from APL to waist in one year.



Congrats!  Girl, that's some growth spurt.  Keeping it simple is a great way to go.


----------



## n_vizion (Aug 19, 2009)

Man, there's nothing like an eye full of waistlength hair in the morning.  
I loved reading over your simple regimen's and marveling over your beautiful pics.  

Thanks for inspiring us!


----------



## Ozma (Aug 19, 2009)

dlewis said:


> I have.  I went from APL to almost waist in 9 months.  When it's over I will have gone from APL to waist in one year.



Do you think that losing weight and working out contributed to the growth, or do you normally get that rate of growth?


----------



## wavezncurlz (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats DLewis! Your hair looks like it thanks you for the simple regimen and TLC. I bet the healthy lifestyle did help with growth. Q: do you use the vaseline on your ends and if so, how often do you do this? 

STLCoverGirl - your hair is so beautiful. I love it!
tigerlily0686 - can you post pictures? I love to have inspirations.

Flowerhair and goldenbreeze - my mom used Jergens Lotion on my hair as a child. My hair thrived and was uber soft. I always thought it was the lanolin. It was my dirty secret too!


----------



## dlewis (Aug 19, 2009)

Chicoro said:


> Wow! And congratulations, DLewis. I have been coveting and admiring that long flowing ponytail you had in your siggy before.



Thanks girl.  You were and are one of my favorite heads.



hillytmj said:


> Wow, that's awesome! Congrats!
> 
> I'm curious...how often have you trimmed during this time period?



I have to limit my trimming/ cutting because I tend to go crazy.  I put myself on a no trim challenge, only cutting when I relax my hair.  So I have had 4 trims since Nov. 



mtmorg said:


> Do you think that losing weight and working out contributed to the growth, or do you normally get that rate of growth?



I believe it helped.  But before I started this weight loss journey I went from APL to top of BSL in 2 months.  And top of BSL to MBL in 5 months while dieting.  Getting major growth during those 5 months which I contribute to excerising.  I normally get alot of growth in the fall.  3 years ago I went from above APL to BSL in less than 2 months in the fall.  You can check that out here. 

I haven't decided what I want to do when I reach WL, cut /maintain/ or grow longer.  My husband wants to see it longer.


----------



## dlewis (Aug 19, 2009)

wavezncurlz said:


> Congrats DLewis! Your hair looks like it thanks you for the simple regimen and TLC. I bet the healthy lifestyle did help with growth. Q: do you use the vaseline on your ends and if so, how often do you do this?
> 
> STLCoverGirl - your hair is so beautiful. I love it!
> tigerlily0686 - can you post pictures? I love to have inspirations.
> ...



I mostly use vaseline to smooth my hair down, get it to stay down, since I only comb it once every 3 days.  Im only using it from the hairline to where the bun starts.  It's like a gel for me.  The ends of my hair are always loaded down with conditioner, only conditioner.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Aug 19, 2009)

My regimen:
Wash and Go's
Wash and Deep Condition weekly
Spray infusium leave in
Apply moisturizing leave in conditioner w/ non alcohol hair gel
Low manipulation: Pony Tails, buns, braids, or loose 
until next wash
I only flat iron on special occassions, or for a length check
I take hair vitamins, exercise, and drink lots of water


----------



## Toy (Aug 19, 2009)

Regime 

2x times a week condition wash/Deep condition with 

Wen Fig & Aussie 3 min deep conditioner or Dove moisturizing condtioner,Joico K-Pak
Mane & Tail deep conditioner under a heat cap for 20-30min 

No other heat unless im checking the length

Moisturizers,Qhemet Olive & honey Balm,Hairveda whipped in Hydration,Qhemet root burdock butter cream,S-curl,Proline softner moisturizer i use these in rotation 

Oils,jojoba.olive,castor,Apricot,avocado.


----------



## Coco*Colada (Aug 21, 2009)

i have pics in my profile . just request to be a friend 


wavezncurlz said:


> Congrats DLewis! Your hair looks like it thanks you for the simple regimen and TLC. I bet the healthy lifestyle did help with growth. Q: do you use the vaseline on your ends and if so, how often do you do this?
> 
> STLCoverGirl - your hair is so beautiful. I love it!
> tigerlily0686 - can you post pictures? I love to have inspirations.
> ...


----------



## wavezncurlz (Aug 21, 2009)

tigerlily0686 said:


> i have pics in my profile . just request to be a friend


 
wow - I just went to your fotki. I believe we are at least hair cousins! I can't wait for your length though.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 21, 2009)

Toy said:


> Regime
> 
> 2x times a week condition wash/Deep condition with
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Toy! I have been waiting for your detailed reggie. Your hair is amazing!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Aug 21, 2009)

Toy said:


> Regime
> 
> 2x times a week condition wash/Deep condition with
> 
> ...


 
Toy how long have you been using wen? I heard good and bad about it, but it seems to be working really well for you. .


----------



## FlowerHair (Aug 21, 2009)

Toy said:


> Regime
> 
> 2x times a week condition wash/Deep condition with
> 
> ...



Thank you Toy 
Your hair is just lovely!


----------



## Toy (Aug 21, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Toy how long have you been using wen? I heard good and bad about it, but it seems to be working really well for you. .


 

I have Been using Wen for about a year now and I love It


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 24, 2009)

Toy said:


> Regime
> 
> 2x times a week condition wash/Deep condition with
> 
> ...


 
What's Wen Fig?  Thanks


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm brand new, hi y'all. I've been visiting this forum since around Christmas of last year and decided it was time to get myself a subscription. 

FlowerHair, thank you so very much for this thread. My jaw hit the floor when I saw your hair in a post on another thread and decided to check out your profiles, which lead me here. This is the only thread I've ever read from page 1-41 all the way through.

I think there should be a LHCF magazine so our sisters can stop getting bad advice from these so-called hair care specialists and learn from women who have done it themselves.

I don't know my hair length or type, really. I've been natural since I was 13 years old, so it's crazy curly. I've never known how to take care of my hair and I suppose there were many things I was doing right before I found this site such as bunning and using conditioner as a styling aid when everyone else was looking at me sideways. Based off of the info here I suppose my hair type would be somewhere in the 3b/c/4a category. It shrinks up like mad (to neck length) and is bsb when wet in the shower. Chicoro was my initial long hair inspiration which has led me to baggy my bun daily. 

Anyway, I just wanted to say thank you so much to you ladies for being such an inspiration by proving that highly textured afro-hair does indeed grow long. Also, for being willing to share your hair care regimens with those of us who aspire to grow our hair long.


----------



## clever (Aug 24, 2009)

GeeLove said:


> I'm brand new, hi y'all. I've been visiting this forum since around Christmas of last year and decided it was time to get myself a subscription.
> 
> FlowerHair, thank you so very much for this thread. My jaw hit the floor when I saw your hair in a post on another thread and decided to check out your profiles, which lead me here. This is the only thread I've ever read from page 1-41 all the way through.
> 
> ...


 :welcome3:


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 26, 2009)

This thread is AWESOME!!! You all have such lovely hair and I truly appreciate everyone sharing their tips/regimens with us! I can't wait till I get to the fabulous lengths you ladies are showcasing (my ULTIMATE goal is MBL)


----------



## LatterGlory (Aug 26, 2009)

Regimen texlaxed stretcher: 

1.Condition hair, detangle in shower, make loose bun and hold with one 2-2.5 inch hair pin.

2. Then shower etc, remove pin, rinse gently, blot dry with  hair is still very damp but not dripping wet.

3. Spritz  homemade concoction seal with a bit of oil(s).

4. Air dry hair on its own or with a fan.

5. At night make loose pony tail on top of head with satin scrunchie after applying detangler root to tip/ LIGHTLY spritz hair ends seal with a tip of oil, baggy ends, tie hair with satin scarf.

6. In the morning take hair down spritz and fluff.

Do #5-6 for 2-4 days depending on if I sweat or not ( hair has to smell yummy ) / until next conditioner wash.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Aug 26, 2009)

lala said:


> Hi Flowerhair! Here's my information as you requested .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm hoping for that speed.  I hope to be SL by next year and then 2yrs afterwards WL.  I do like to trim my hair though to give it shape.


----------



## Naturel (Aug 27, 2009)

I love this thread.

Flowerhair, I like your signature.  Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't really have much of a regimen.

Lately I have been cowashing daily, because I have been exercising every day. I go no longer than 4 days without co washing.

Here is what I have been doing recently:

I now only use Aussie Moist and Herbal Essence Hello Hydration conditioners. I used to use Pantene's Relaxed and Natural conditioner, but stopped. The new version now has sodium chloride, which dries out the hair if left in. Every once in a while, usually during the warm summer months, I will co wash with Vo5 or Suave.

I usually finger comb in the shower. Every once in a while I will use my seamless shower comb from Sally's. I also have a Denman brush which I rarely use. I simply take as much conditioner as needed (I'd say around 3 large hand fulls) and comb it through my hair with my fingers. I don't rinse all of it out. I stand under the shower head while I comb. I never ever comb my hair dry and without conditioner.

Every once in I while I shampoo my hair. I simply take a little bit of shampoo, dilute it with water, and rub it on my scalp using my fingertips. I then rinse and let it fall through the rest of my hair. I never put shampoo directly on the length of my hair. 

After I get out of the shower I either braid my hair into one braid or put it up using an octopus clip or flexi 8. For second day hair I make a bun, put it up, or wear a pony tail. Sometimes I do wear my hair loose, but not all day. I may take it down sometimes but usually put it back up later in the day. I'm trying to wear protective styles more.

At night or when I am just relaxing at home, I keep my hair in one braid and usually cover it with my satin night cap. 

I don't not use gels, mousse, and other "stylers", but am open to experimenting every once in a while.


So pretty much trying to keep my hair up as much as possible and co washing has helped me retain length.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Sep 8, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> What's Wen Fig?  Thanks



Wen is a cleansing conditioner that can also be used as a DC and leave-in.  Fig is one of the scents that it comes in.  Here is a thread dedicated to it:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=253337&highlight=wen


----------



## FlowerHair (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome to the board and thank you for your regimens GeeLove and MrsBHF! 

Thank you to CelinaStarr too 

One day I hope everyone that wants to will be waist length or longer


----------



## Tarae (Sep 8, 2009)

*CelinaStarr*, that bun in your sig is AMAZING!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Sep 8, 2009)

wavezncurlz said:


> Congrats DLewis! Your hair looks like it thanks you for the simple regimen and TLC. I bet the healthy lifestyle did help with growth. Q: do you use the vaseline on your ends and if so, how often do you do this?
> 
> STLCoverGirl - your hair is so beautiful. I love it!
> tigerlily0686 - can you post pictures? I love to have inspirations.
> ...



My grandma used to use Johnson's Baby Lotion, and I use the one with vitamen E.


----------



## LatterGlory (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Lita (Sep 8, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> Welcome to the board and thank you for your regimens GeeLove and MrsBHF!
> 
> Thank you to CelinaStarr too
> 
> One day I hope everyone that wants to will be waist length or longer



Your office bun is to die for.Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks ladies for sharing all your hair look amazing and so healthy. You all are inspiring


----------



## wyldcurlz (Oct 5, 2009)

I seem to be stuck at the same length and I can't figure out why. I'm hoping some of the waist-length ladies here can help me. 

I'm trying to conditioner wash daily...or more often because I'm trying to avoid heat straightening. However, when I CW, my ends get tangled and clump and end up on the bathroom floor. Also, my ends "feel" dry and kinda rough to the touch...they're not smooth. (guess, I'm used to how hair feels when flat ironed?)

After I CW, I usually add some more conditioner and put my damp hair in a bun. It's fine until I take it down...or try to go 2nd day (without CW'ing again.) If I do that, my hair gets HUGE (east-to-west) and frizzy and feels a little dry and MY ENDS are a disaster. This is when I notice the frizzy, tangled ends. I don't comb unless its wet with conditioner in it. 

Please help, I'm not sure what to do. I really want to get to waist length but my hair never seems to get there! I want to make CW work for me (especially with daily workouts for the next 2 mos) but I'm nervous because of what I wrote above. Any ideas from the WL girls would be great!


----------



## wyldcurlz (Oct 5, 2009)

STLCoverGirl said:


> My Regimen
> 3B/C Natural WSL
> I don't have a set schedule as to when I wash, dc, shampoo, etc...I do what I feel my hair needs at the moment. My regimen is very simple(these are just products I really like, lol), I don't stress about a schedule. I wear my hair down frequently or up in a "sloppy bun". I dust as needed, but I typically go to a salon once per year for a "good" trim.
> 
> ...



STLCoverGirl-

a few questions about your routine, since your hair makes me :notworthy
- when you wear your hair curly, which do you do most often wash-n-go's or twist-outs? 
- how often do you straighten your hair? 
- do you moisturize/seal your ends daily or nightly?
- what do you do to your hair at bedtime? (ponytail or wrap or silk scarf or braid?)

thanks!


----------



## FlowerHair (Oct 5, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> I seem to be stuck at the same length and I can't figure out why. I'm hoping some of the waist-length ladies here can help me.
> 
> *I'm trying to conditioner wash daily*...or more often because I'm trying to avoid heat straightening. *However, when I CW, my ends get tangled and clump and end up on the bathroom floor. Also, my ends "feel" dry and kinda rough to the touch...they're not smooth.* (guess, I'm used to how hair feels when flat ironed?)
> 
> ...



Maybe your hair is like mine that doesn't really agree with Conditioner Washing? 

If I want my ends to feel smooth after my hair has dried I have to dry my hair in a long twist or braid. This will basically be a braid out/twist out, but with only one twist  

Try smoothing your hair into a ponytail after you've washed it and twist the length. Make sure your hair is smooth all the way down. You can comb with a wide tooth comb or Denman brush. Secure with a small ponytail holder. Keep it like that until it's dried. You can let it down/out if it's only a little damp, but only for an hour or so to dry it completely. Then put it back into the twist over night. 

When you let your hair down it should be smooth and wavy.

Also, you could try to add a natural oil or butter instead of the extra conditioner after you wash your hair.

If I don't do this, my ends will always feel a little rough, that's the nature of natural hair  I don't really mind, but everyone doesn't like that feeling, it takes some getting used to. 

Also, natural hair will always be tangled to a certain state unless secured in a braid or other updo right after detangling. It's just something that we have to live with and let go. It doesn't mean that the hair is necessarily damaged, it just means that the curls and coils and waves curl around eachother and create tangles. Don't worry, your hair is healthy anyway.

I only wash my hair once a week nowadays. 
I almost always wear my hair in a bun, a long braid or twist or a ponytail. I might wear my hair down once a week or once every 2 weeks. 

How often do you flat iron? That might affect the state of your hair too, it really dries the hair out. 
HTH


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you WL and longer ladies so much for this thread.  It is really encouraging.


----------



## shandaw (Oct 7, 2009)

Pocahonta_s said:


> This thread is great, thanks to all who contribute!
> 
> I am trying to regrow my hair back to waistlength and beyond - I cut it because i was stupidly following a girlfriend's advice who constantly commented that my hair was too long and looked unprofessional (I then worked in a suit-wearing, highly corporate environment), then lost some more length due to too much heat styling, and finally cut another 3 inches in an attempt to have the ends look healthier.
> 
> All of you ladies have beautiful hair and are very inspiring!


 
She was just jealous.


----------



## lalaland88 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi!

My goal is tailbone lenth. I have to gain 6 inches in the front and 9 in the back to reach this. Usually, it will take me over 2 years to achieve since I only get 3 inches of growth a year, but I'm trying to optimize that.

*My regimen is simple:*

I'm natural, so what I do is co-wash co daily, and wash just my scalp with shampoo every few weeks (I only use moisturising shampoo) to clean it.

I then use a DC with protein like once a month.

I only finger come or use a wide tooth come every so often.

I hardly use heat on my hair, I may use heat once a year if that much. It's just that since I work out daily, getting my hair straightened would be pointless because I'd sweat it out in a few hours.

_And to optomize my hair growth to atleast 1/2 inch a month, I:_

Take a multi-vitamin and also msm daily.

Do cardio for atleast 20 minute a day.

Drink more water and lowered caffeine in take.

Hope this works! HHG


----------



## NikStarrr (Oct 24, 2009)

This is an awesome thread. So many inspirations! *subscribing*


----------



## hillytmj (Oct 25, 2009)

Bumping...bumping...


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Oct 29, 2009)

This is my favorite thread. It's so full of inspiration.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 30, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> Maybe your hair is like mine that doesn't really agree with Conditioner Washing?
> 
> If I want my ends to feel smooth after my hair has dried I have to dry my hair in a long twist or braid. This will basically be a braid out/twist out, but with only one twist
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you said this because my hair can feel rough and dry sometimes and I was wondering if this was normal with other naturals of a similar texture.  My natural hair can sometimes look and feel so dry!  But I know it's not dry because I use very moisturizing products.  

I'm gonna try drying in one twist sometime.  I did try doing that with two twists and the results were just ok, lol.  I'll have to work on it.  The only thing I'm concerned about is my hair taking days to dry where the ponytail is secured.  It's cold here and i don't want wet hair for days.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 30, 2009)

wyldcurlz said:


> Cichelle,
> 
> Would you mind posting your old regimen (or you can PM it to me)...back when you were using butters etc. I'd like to check it out since I just bought a huge batch of Avocado Butter (and I can't find it posted anywhere.)



you should check out Irrisistable's fotki, she uses butters and oils all the time. I beleive she co-washes, oils or butters then buns for 3 days, I've tried it and it worked for me when damp bunning. She also has youtube tutorials. hth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoGFCQ--928&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpqBkKzZ0rE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT6ltdvxR2s&feature=related


----------



## Lucia (Oct 30, 2009)

betty-boo said:


> But a question to all the WL ladies, how are you wearing your hair on a daily basis? Do you just keep to one or two hairstyles? Or do you think its important to switch it up?



I usually wear my hair in some sort of PS (protective style) braided under a wig, or weave closure unit, or buns.  I do like wearing my hair down too, but only every once in a while for length checks or some occasion, otherwise it's braided up in weaves, I just moisturize and oil it underneath-see my fotki. 

But I try to keep it balanced if I'm wearing my hair down, I oil/moisturize esp the ends, I make sure to always loosely bun or braid my hair and put it up in my satin bonnet at night, I never sleep with my hair loose I always covered my hair even before finding LHCF. 

I also believe that trying to reach a goal needs more PS then maintaining. Once I reach my goal I will keep the same regime PS, moisturizing, satin bonnet @ night,  and balance wearing my hair up 50% with wearing it down 50%, but I'll wear my hair down more often than I do now.


----------



## SistaSista (Oct 30, 2009)

This thread is full of knowledge and inspiration!  Thanks to everyone for sharing their regi.


----------



## SistaSista (Oct 30, 2009)

Subscribing!


----------



## ellehair (Dec 1, 2009)

Bumping for any one who needs some inspiration


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for bumping, i love this thread!!


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Dec 1, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Thanks for bumping, i love this thread!!


 
your signature picture is beautiful!


----------



## Bene (Dec 1, 2009)

This thread is wow


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Dec 1, 2009)

I love this thread it is so informative. And it gives me hope of 1 day becoming waist length! Thanks, ladies!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 17, 2009)

Woooooowwwww....I have read through this entire thread in about 3 days...i have learned some things 

I am soooooo inspired to get over this two inch hurdle.

The last length pic i took was in October when i did my last touch up....i think i've grown a little more since then....i'll post a pic by the end of the month.

I've been at Full MBL for *MONTHS* now!!! Its driving me nuts!! 

I'm going back to what i was doing last year to get to MBL....hoping that it will help me get to WL as well.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 21, 2009)

bumping....................


----------



## **SaSSy** (Dec 25, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## tallnomad (Dec 29, 2009)

bumping for Adora Adora


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 30, 2009)

This is a great thread; thanks Flowerhair (you are one of my hair inspirations by the way)! 

I subscribed back in January but didn't follow it. Seeing as how I am hoping to join you ladies in 2010 I figured I should read through the whole thing. I just finished and all i can say is wow! There are some beautiful and inspiring heads of hair on this board. This thread is informative and encouraging. I will be referencing it often. 

Congrats to all the WL and beyond ladies!!!! And thank you so much for your posts .


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been asked to post in here... :blush3: though I wonder if my hair really qualifies just yet.  Some posters found my HHJ inspiring since I've gone from a TWA to WL/MBL in just 3 years. 

My reggie is really simple. I am a hardcore protective styler  My hair has been so consistently hidden that even my family hadn't seen it out in YEARS when I did my Big Reveal this Christmas. Can you say shocked!  I had been telling them my hair was long, but they didn't seem to actually believe me until they saw it for themselves. 

My reggie in a nutshell:


I rarely use shampoo. When I do, I use that Mild shampoo from Sally's... it's a knockoff of a more expensive brand... Redkin I think.


When I braid my hair up, I open the cuticle with water (in the shower) or a spray bottle with water and Infusium repair(ologie) leave-in mixed. Then I slather a moisturizing conditioner on. I use either Kenra MC or Suave Humectant. Once the condish is absorbed, I seal with either shea butter, old fashioned grease, or Vatika oil. Then braid it up.


I always make sure to wear a satin sleep bonnet AND sleep on a satin pillowcase because I sleep "wild" and my bonnet comes off at night sometimes.


I NEVER expose my hair to cold winter air. EVER. I wear a 100% silk babushka over my hair, with a chenille knit cap over it before I leave the house.


I wear wigs a lot. Underneath the wig I'll wear a silk scarf sometimes or a black do-rag  just to give some extra protection. If it is winter time, a layer of warm protection under the wig is a MUST.


I take Biotin and a B-complex daily, along with a prenatal (preggo/nursing or not) and some other vitamins.


Only very very rarely will I drink anything other than pure water (except my morning coffee).


I do more pre-pooing than DCing, as I lack patience, lol. Now that I have a heating cap, I can DC more easily, hence more often.


I almost never use any heat. Once a year or less.


No regular trims, only a strand by strand search and destroy when I see that it's needed.


No stylists, EVER. I do my own hair. I've had too many haters mess my head up on purpose to ever let that happen again.
OK, so that's it. FlowerHair if you think I'm still a bit too short to join your hallowed ranks  that's cool, I'll delete and come back in 6 months or so when my hair is no longer borderline...


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 31, 2009)

I forgot to post a pic! I know it's in my siggy as well, but I'll probably be taking it down to put a pic of Askars back in there soon  as I love looking at him far more than I love looking at my hair!


----------



## FlowerHair (Dec 31, 2009)

^^^^Thank you *LadyPaniolo*!! 
And congratulations on all your growth  Your hair is beautiful!
Your hair is like one minute from waist length now LOL!
I loved reading your regimen.

Please, everyone that want to post in this thread just go ahead and do so 
You don't need any official invitation from me


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 31, 2009)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I've been asked to post in here... :blush3: though I wonder if my hair really qualifies just yet.  Some posters found my HHJ inspiring since I've gone from a TWA to WL/MBL in just 3 years.
> 
> My reggie is really simple. I am a hardcore protective styler  My hair has been so consistently hidden that even my family hadn't seen it out in YEARS when I did my Big Reveal this Christmas. Can you say shocked!  I had been telling them my hair was long, but they didn't seem to actually believe me until they saw it for themselves.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for posting!  Now what is a silk babushka and wear do you find one.  My hair snags alot on my hat. Also what style do you wear, do you leave your hair in the braids or is that how you dry your hair?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh, a silk babushka is just a large silk scarf, 60"x60" for instance, which is draped over the head and tied in a knot under the chin... like an old lady would wear. I'll often shove the draping portion under my chenille hat if I care about looking stylish  but if I'm just running out to check the mailbox or whatever, I leave the tail hanging down in the back. It keeps the wind off of my neck anyway.

ETA: I forgot to say you should fold it in half so it makes a triangle shape, and then put the folded edge against your forehead, then tie the ends under your chin. You'll have 2 layers of silk protecting your hair... and silk is a great insulator.


----------



## LynnieB (Dec 31, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> Please, everyone that want to post in this thread just go ahead and do so
> You don't need any official invitation from me




I feel confident enough to officially claim it....well sorta.  I've got layers creeping to hl so it's now or never.  I'm not at blunt wsl and as thick as this head is, I'm even not sure I'd want to go there.

I'm just going to C&P what I have on my fotki, hope that's ok?
*
************************************************

I shampoo regularly, every 7-14 days. Yes, I do use SLS or silicone containing shampoos but will switch to a poo bar or cone-free poo.

I use conditioner at EVERY wash session and I deep condition EVERY wash session.

I detangle in sections, do everything - in sections. I do not detangle in the shower but outside the shower by spritzing my dry hair with a condition/water mix and let it sit 5-10 minutes or until the hair has softened. After thoroughly detangling, I step into the shower. Doing it this way gives me all the time I need to get the job done without worrying about running out of water or jacking up my electric bill. I condition the same way.

Products vary. I have a ton of Nature's Gate poo's left over from my PJ days that I'm still working on (yea it's been around a looooong time LOL), Burt's Bees baby poo bar, Elasta QP's moisturizing poo (the name escapes me) or just whatever is available or in easy reach.

Conditioners I'm pretty picky about. Each one has some property that I like. Right now I'm really hung up on Tresomme Moisture Rich con but use Vo5, Suave, Garnier Fructis (something), Nature's Gate (see NG poo issue) and Aussie Moist. Many of those are leftover from my transitioning and new natural PJ stage.

Deep conditioners. My hair has no problems with protein, not sensitive to it at all. Africa's Best Hair Mayo, LustraSilk cholesterols, Aphogee 2-step and the reconstructor all get used regularly with the exception of Aphogee which only will only see me every 3 months or so.

What else?

Olive oil - used for everything from facial oil to scalp oil to hair dressing.
Rhassoul Clay - have a bag of that left over from PJ days that I really need to use up.
Cassia (the noncoloring one) - also left over from PJ days that I really should use up.
Honey, Molasses, coconut creme (in freezer) all see some play but not regularly.

Water.

Styling? Well fotki tells most all. I swing between natural styles like twists, braid/twist outs or a rare puff and an occasional heat style tossed in for variety. All my straight styles are done with an older model Maxi-Glide with the teeth plate and I do use a heat protectant. Sometimes I will use a blowdryer for blowed out/stretched out style or to speed the straightening process but prefer to just make a bunch of twists/braids and allow the hair to airdry before using heat.

I've attempted to do a rollerset w/magnetics and perm rods a couple times but my hair's so thick and long that I get frustrated with it after 1/2 hour or so. I may start trying the flexirods again and see what happens (**Just did it a flexirod set couple days ago ).

One thing though, once my hair's in a style for the day whether it be natural or heat styled, I don't mess with it. No unnecessary combing or brushing or preening. Every once in a while I may take my fingers and smooth down the bottom half of the hair (sometimes I pull out some shed hairs) to keep tangling at a minimum. If it's in a ponytail, bun or updo than even that's not necessary.

Tools?

Big tooth, wide arse combs - the bigger and wider the better for wash days. I purchased a K-cutter comb a couple months ago and LOVE IT. It works great for picking through tangled hair. If you get one, becareful - it's about the technique more than the tool and the tool should make your technique easier to perform.

Occasionally use rattail combs (both ends) to pick through a really nasty tangle or comb through the hair to rollerset it (yea right hahaha).

I have a Denman brush (9 row) that rarely gets used now and a Denman paddle brush that gets used more often.

I dust the ends of my twists if I feel like it needs it, snip splits if I see them and remove Single Strands Knots when I feel them (*just did this last week). The number of SSK I find has been significantly reduced by limiting the amount of unstretched styles I wear and applying extra moisture and olive oil to the ends.

*************************************************

Lots of great advice running rampant through this thread.

CONGRATS to the ladies who've reached this milestone and beyond and H.I.T.(Hang In There) to those striving for it!!  

You will get there!!


----------



## FlowerHair (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you LynnieB!! 
Your hair is so pretty and thick.

I'm so proud of this thread


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Dec 31, 2009)

..................................


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 1, 2010)

Hopefully tomorrow i can officially post my reggi in here 

I will be relaxing!!!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 1, 2010)

OMG LynnieB, you are my hair idol!  I have drooled over your hair SO many times...   My hair wants to be your hair when it grows up  Thank you for posting your reggie, I always wondered what you do with your hair. 

Co-sign 5,000% about doing everything in sections! It wouldn't be possible any other way for me.


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 1, 2010)

This is a great thread. In the past week I have read all the pages and WOW!
Thanks for posting regimens ladies!
I'm aiming for WL by June 2010 (managed only just past BSL this year!)
I'll keep this thread in mind!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 1, 2010)

So i won't be posting any regimen in this thread...but i will still be subscribing....length checked today and i'm MBL...still...but a lil close to waistlength...i just thought i had much more growth this go 'round.

Well...off to bootcamp!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 1, 2010)

This is a great thread. I hope I can make it one day. You guys are so inspirational.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 23, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> So i won't be posting any regimen in this thread...but i will still be subscribing....length checked today and i'm MBL...still...but a lil close to waistlength...i just thought i had much more growth this go 'round.
> 
> Well...off to bootcamp!


 
I need to get to the 2010 bootcamp, but before I do that; I need to catch up on some LHCF reading.  Hard to believe that I haven't been in here since the end of October 2009.


----------



## Spiffy (Jan 24, 2010)

I love this thread!


----------



## Bene (Jan 24, 2010)

Spiffy said:


> I love this thread!




Me too


----------



## Ruby True (Jan 29, 2010)

need I say  more


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 4, 2010)

^^^ I'm right there with you.  There is so much inspiration in this thread.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh my gosh I love this thread.  Lynnie you're my hairdol!! (hair+idol)


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi ladies =)

I have a question for the WL and beyond ladies. How many of you use seamless combs? 

I have heard about these for years but because it's so hard to find one I never incorporated that into my reggie. But now I am wondering if I should. For years I slept on bunning and now after just a month and half of doing it I am kicking myself for not having done it sooner. So if there is something to these magic combs I want one! 

How many of you use one? If you do, do you notice a marked difference in the health of your hair? TIA


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 8, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Oh my gosh I love this thread. Lynnie you're my hairdol!! (hair+idol)


Iwent in and voted for you today...Good luck-your hair is beautiful and I love your youtube videos!


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 8, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Hi ladies =)
> 
> I have a question for the WL and beyond ladies. How many of you use seamless combs?
> 
> ...



I have a Denman DC11 Detangling comb that I use sometimes...more and more often actually. 

I don't think it's seamless, but it's very smooth.

If you can find a seamless comb and you comb your hair often, I think it might be worth it 

My comb is the second last on this page http://www.denmanbrush.com/acatalog/combs.html


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the response FlowerHair! I think I am going to go ahead and get one .


----------



## Lucia (Feb 9, 2010)

Lucia said:


> great Idea Flowerhair
> here's my regime Ive simplified my product usage but the basics are what got got  me from APL-WSL.
> 
> Cowashes daily in the sumemer, weekly winter.
> ...



I made some small changes to my routine, using less products that are more moisturizing cause that's what's going to get me over the WSL hump   My reggie is basically the same, but I'm actually using less products and taking less time. I can co-wash, detangle, pin it up in about 10 minutes.  

As of 2/2010
New Regimen: 

*Absolutely NO shampoo* 

Pre-wash: Ayurvedic Oils massaged into scalp, saturate length and ends with EVCO or EVOO.

Co-wash weekly or bi-monthly when straight or cold weather, more often in summer-usually whenever I feel like it, I usually air-dry out or 2-6 sections braids/bands, only blow dry or diffuse only if I'm in a hurry or it's cold outside and I don't want to go out with a wet head. 

Moisture/Seal: apply a little bit of WEN CC and EVCO or EVOO oil to ends nightly, loose high bun, braids/twists cover w/ satin bonnet or silk/satin pillow case
I use Maxi-glide XP steam flat iron to straighten 

Only when I need it: 
Protein: 2 beaten eggs, some conditioner, a spoonful of EVCO or EVOO on hair for 10 min under plastic cap
Ayurveda: Brahmi, Brhingeraj oils-massage into scalp with pre-wash, then follow with Brahmi, Bringeraj powder rinse 10 min or paste/mask for 30 min. 
Henna and Indigo mix
Roux Porosity Control Conditioner (see Journal for details) before co-washing or DC after Ayurveda pre-wash 
DC (2x/month or more when I need it) with WEN Remoist baggie for the evenings, or overnight in a turbie twist. I don't baggie overnight
Clarify: ACV diluted 1 part ACV to 3 parts water
Self trims every 3 months, using Feye's Self Trim Method-in my links page

I still do the same things basically except I'm not using the butters or S&D-ing much anymore
I use WEN CC, extra virgin coconut oil as my main staple, if I'm out of WEN and EVCO my alternates are Suave tropical coconut conditioner & EVOO. The only other styling products I use are gel, hair spray, and So Sexy Brilliant Shine Mist<--smells delish

I finger-comb and use K-cutter comb to detangle whenever I co-wash, wet or damp hair with conditioner. If I comb dry hair it has some oil in it, or a little bit of conditioner. I also use a Denman brush to detangle especially before I flat-iron. My hair's very curly so I don't let 3 days go by without a good detangle, whether it's straight or curly

ETA: As of summer 2010-No longer using WEN CC, just using regular cheap moisturizing conditioners for CW and DC like Suave Tropical Coconut or V05 and using EVOO more than EVCO now. See my fotki for details.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 9, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Hi ladies =)
> 
> I have a question for the WL and beyond ladies. How many of you use seamless combs?
> 
> ...



I use a K-cutter, and I also have a Denman brush.


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 9, 2010)

Lucia said:


> I use a K-cutter, and I also have a Denman brush.



Thanks Lucia! 
***leaving to google K-cutter***


----------



## wyldcurlz (Feb 9, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Hi ladies =)
> 
> I have a question for the WL and beyond ladies. How many of you use seamless combs?
> 
> ...



Testimony
- check here for seamless combs - i've purchased a few here and love them! great products and great customer service.

http://www.tenderheaded.com/combs.html


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 9, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> Testimony
> - check here for seamless combs - i've purchased a few here and love them! great products and great customer service.
> 
> http://www.tenderheaded.com/combs.html



Those look really good. I think I may purchase from this site! Thanks Wyldcurlz!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 9, 2010)

I know there are more ladies who have made WSL and beyond recently


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 15, 2010)

.....hum hum hum hum hummmm


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 15, 2010)

lol @smilingElephant^^^^^ cute


did i post in this thread already?<--

just in care i didnt: my reggie? jerri juice! nuff said




*oh and DC alll the time. sometimes 3times a week* 

lol i dont think im going to be posting pics anytime soon. i did enough posting last month.


----------



## My Friend (Mar 15, 2010)

^^^^^ What she said


----------



## Janet' (Mar 17, 2010)

WONDERFUL THREAD, LADIES!!!!!


----------



## Enyo (Mar 17, 2010)

Also, how tall is everyone? I mean, I'm not hating, but I like to put things into perspective when I'm looking at WL hair. It's much easier for shorter people for obvious reasons. I'm 5'6" and a 4a. Anyone with WLH that is my height?


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 17, 2010)

I have to come here for inspiration.  I've been trying to reach waist length for the longest and I'm starting to wonder if MBL is my terminal length.  I keep making it there and getting breakage and having to cut.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 17, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol @smilingElephant^^^^^ cute
> 
> 
> did i post in this thread already?<--
> ...



Wait, wait. What kind of jherri curl juice are you using? How do you use it? Do you think the glycerin (a key ingredient in j.c.j.) is what's helpful about it?



Enyo said:


> Also, how tall is everyone? I mean, I'm not hating, but I like to put things into perspective when I'm looking at WL hair. It's much easier for shorter people for obvious reasons. I'm 5'6" and a 4a. Anyone with WLH that is my height?



I'm 5'5" and 4a. I recently made WL  and will be posting pics sometime this week.


----------



## tallnomad (Mar 17, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Wait, wait. What kind of jherri curl juice are you using? How do you use it? Do you think the glycerin (a key ingredient in j.c.j.) is what's helpful about it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 5'5" and 4a. I recently made WL  and will be posting pics sometime this week.



Lady P,

There's a whole Juice thread.  We're trying to get Adora to start a Juice challenge!  



AdoraAdora24 said:


> i apply sometime moring and nite on all my length, if i didnt have the juice i dont know where my hair would be. i picked up my first bottle of care free curl 3years ago and never looked back, my hair does not break and i never have to worry about protein overload becuase myhair is so moisturized, not wet.
> 
> when i purchased my first bottle i truely "let my soul glow" hahaha
> 
> it took me 2.5 years to get to WL



By the way, she's talking about Carefree Curl Gold.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, tallnomad. I'm off to check this out. I tried to buy Carefree Curl at my BSS, but they didn't have it AND the rugged looking chick working there was more interested in clowning my natural hair than she was in stocking it  (Who's clowning now?  )


----------



## Enyo (Mar 17, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I'm 5'5" and 4a. I recently made WL  and will be posting pics sometime this week.



You know ima stalk you now, right?


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 31, 2010)

This post is truly an inspiration...Thanks OP (Flower Hair)!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 8, 2010)

Enyo said:


> Also, how tall is everyone? I mean, I'm not hating, but I like to put things into perspective when I'm looking at WL hair. It's much easier for shorter people for obvious reasons. I'm 5'6" and a 4a. Anyone with WLH that is my height?



I'm 5'9 so it's been a long journey esp. with the setbacks early on.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Apr 8, 2010)

2 questions:

1. my ends are dry and i'm noticing a few splits - any tips on how to care for dry ends? or how to prevent them? (i've just recently started moisturizing with QB amla & olive heavy cream & topping with coconut oil.) i'm annoyed because i'm growing in spurts (and in a U-shape) and the longest strands are so dry and frizzy that i'm going to have to cut them off and be stuck at that same length again.

2. any tips on hair and working out??? i know this is a frequent LHCF question/problem. just wondering how you waist length ladies deal with it? (how do i keep my hair as fresh as possible when its straightened...AND i'm working out?)


----------



## FlowerHair (Apr 8, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. my ends are dry and i'm noticing a few splits - any tips on how to care for dry ends? or how to prevent them? (i've just recently started moisturizing with QB amla & olive heavy cream & topping with coconut oil.) i'm annoyed because i'm growing in spurts (and in a U-shape) and the longest strands are so dry and frizzy that i'm going to have to cut them off and be stuck at that same length again.
> 
> 2. any tips on hair and working out??? i know this is a frequent LHCF question/problem. just wondering how you waist length ladies deal with it? (how do i keep my hair as fresh as possible when its straightened...AND i'm working out?)


 
1. I think protective styling is good for hair that is prone to dry ends. As well as no brushing... I think the moisturizing routine you have sounds great!

2. I just put my hair up and work out. I rarely do cardio though, so I never get soaking sweaty. I hope someone else can help you regarding the straightened hair.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Apr 8, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> 1. I think protective styling is good for hair that is prone to dry ends. As well as no brushing... I think the moisturizing routine you have sounds great!.



Thanks Flower!!! i have this thing about me & buns (for some reason, when i think of protective styles, i think of buns.) i look horrible in them and i can't seem to come up with one that looks cute on me. i'll keep up with the moisture routine - hopefully that works, i'm soooo tired of having bBSL setbacks, but it looks like i'm going to have to go in for a good trim. 



FlowerHair said:


> 2. I just put my hair up and work out. I rarely do cardio though, so I never get soaking sweaty. I hope someone else can help you regarding the straightened hair.



i'm so sad because i'm sitting here with gorgeously curled, wavy hair that took an hour to style and i know that in 8 hours it'll be ruined by a hardcore, interval cardio workout. ugh! you're lucky to not get sweaty! maybe i should look into sabino moisture block? thanks again!


----------



## MsKibibi (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is my winter regimen.  I wear a wig when it snows, to protect my hair and try a new hairstyle. 

Wash Schedule:

• Frequency - I wash my hair every two weeks (or once a week if my scalp gets itchy).
• Cornrow Removal - I unbraid each cornrow and thoroughly comb out all of the shedded hair. If you do not remove the shedded hair before you wash, your hair will get tangled and matted.
• Shampoo - I shampoo three times. First, with diluted clarifying shampoo. Then twice with diluted moisturizing shampoo.
• Deep Condition - To save time, I mix my reconstructor and deep conditioner together. I apply and comb the mix through my hair, then deep condition under my hair steamer for 40 minutes.
• Leave-in Conditioner - I use a liquid and creamy leave-in and comb them through my hair.
• Drying Technique - I let my hair air dry hanging down, with a silk scarf wrapped around my neck.
• Edges - I apply a heat protectant and flat iron the hair I leave out. Although I have a lace front wig, I use it like an instant weave. For me, this looks more natural than having the wig sit on my forehead.

Daily Care:

• I remove the wig at night and spray the cornrows with braid spray mixed with Infusium 23 leave-in. I seal with either coconut oil or castor oil.
• I comb the wig daily to remove tangles. I do not apply any product to the wig.

Also, I'm 5' 4 1/2" (yes I claim the 1/2"  )


----------



## FlowerHair (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you MsKibibi 

I'm around your height too!


----------



## Lucia (Oct 4, 2010)

there's more ladies who have made are are close to WL 
more regimens and regimen updates/changes please


----------



## WyrdWay (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah I am interested in hearing more from the newly WL ladies and even updates with there winter reggies


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 6, 2010)

WyrdWay said:


> Yeah I am interested in hearing more from the newly WL ladies and even updates with there winter reggies


 
bump bump bump


----------



## Umm Ebraheem (Oct 7, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## Janet' (Nov 10, 2010)

Any new names?


----------



## Lucia (Dec 6, 2010)

bumping this back up


----------



## FlowerHair (Dec 6, 2010)

Waistlength ladies, please post your regimens. 

There are soooo many of us now!!! When I first came to this site there were almost none.


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, well I'll bite.  I'm a 4a/3c/4b natural with very tight coils; I have very fine strands but I have a lot of hair.  I'm one of the wsl alums of 2010.  My reggie is as follows:

Shampooing: I wash my hair once a week, although now that it's longer I'm trying to stretch it to two weeks because it takes forever.  I divide my hair into 4-6 braids and shampoo.  I use either Nexxus Therappe (primary) or Nioxin #5. I like to switch up my shampoos and conditioners.

Conditioning: Every wash day for me is a dc day.  My fave conditioners are Nexxus Humectress (primary), Nioxin #5, Goldwell Kerasilk, Nexxus Humectress Deep Conditioner and Alterna Caviar Anti-Aging Hair mask (which acts like a protein conditioner, I use it about once every 2 months).  Like with the shampoos I rotate them, only using one at a time though.  I apply to the braids, put on a shower cap and let it sit for a couple hours.  Occasionally I'll put a towel on my head to increase the heat but most of the time I just let it sit. Then I wash it out.

The rest of my process depends on how I style my hair.  My go to style is 2 strand twists.  My second is straightening.  I rarely do twists out or braid outs because my hair gets so tangled.

If I twist my hair...
Detangling:  Working through one section at a time, I apply a dab of Humectress to the hair and then olive oil or some other type of oil.  I comb the hair out first with a wide toothed comb or pick.  Then (and this is a must for my hair) I use my denman brush to remove all shed hairs.  This cuts down on future tangles.  Then I twist hair back up again.  I do this for all sections. Then I twist hair.

If I straighten...
Detangling:  I still move through the hair in sections, but I only use a heat protectant.  Right now I'm using Nioxin Bliss Thermal Protector. Once I comb through all the sections, I part my hair down the middle and form two buns, like Princess Leah.  I wear my hair like this for a day or two.

Styling: After a day or two my hair has had a chance to dry stretched.  I use the diffuser on any parts of the hair that still feel moist. Then I use the comb chasing method to straighten.  2 passes at 360 degrees using a Sedu.  This method doesn't currently give me the straightest results, however I hate blowdrying my hair because it's so fine that it noticeably breaks off more.  But next time I do straighten I'm going to try blowdrying the roots after I've already straightened the hair and see how that works.

Other lessons learned on the journey: 
Patience is the most important ingredient in a healthy hair journey.  
Taking accurate length checks helps a lot to see progress, not get discouraged and to stay optimistic.
Stylist do not know how to "trim" hair.  I will never let a stylist cut my hair ever again unless I really want a specific cut.
Shed hair is a sign of health.  Don't be afraid of that ball of hair that's left after you comb unless it actually has split ends.
For the new naturals, when you get the urge to relax, or for those of you that get the urge to cut 1) remember that your hair won't be any long a year from now because you relaxed/cut it [I don't know why but this mentalilty always worked for me] and 2) put your hair away, wig, weave, braids. You may find out as many people have on this board, that long hair is not for you.  But you know, you'll never know if you keep cutting your hair.  Give yourself the opportunity to find that out by committing to the long haul and being patient. 

So if you made it this far through my post, my apologies for the length but I wanted to be detailed.  This is actually a really simple regimen. Hope it helps. And of course, good, good luck with your hair journey.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Curlykale (Dec 8, 2010)

Great yummy thread, subbing! Thanks for bumping it!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 9, 2010)

Ms Lala said:


> I have to come here for inspiration.  I've been trying to reach waist length for the longest and I'm starting to wonder if MBL is my terminal length.  I keep making it there and getting breakage and having to cut.



Check your hair at the end of each day with your regimen the way it is now and see if your ends are moist oiled  or slightly moist or oiled.  If they are dry at the end of each day then you should up your moisture factor. HTH


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

for new WLers, like *ahem* *cough* Ms Lala


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 23, 2010)

Janet' said:


> for new WLers, like *ahem* *cough* Ms Lala



bumping


----------



## nysister (Dec 28, 2010)

Great thread. Thanks for that *Dee Raven,* were the same hair types, so I'm taking notes!


----------



## smccrain (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi,  I am new to this site and very perplexed.  I've been wearing braids for over 5 yrs and my hair is destroyed.  I have finally decided that 2011 is my year of stop being embarrassed and running back to get braids and paying over 200 dollars for something that is destroying my hair.  I took my braids out two days ago, and had a hair appt to get rebraided.  After looking at my used to be shoulder lenth hair that is paper thin and severely damaged.  I went and got a lace wig, which I am nervous about wearing to work tomorrow.  I really want a regimen and want my own hair to grow...please help!


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 3, 2011)

smccrain said:


> Hi,  I am new to this site and very perplexed.  I've been wearing braids for over 5 yrs and my hair is destroyed.  I have finally decided that 2011 is my year of stop being embarrassed and running back to get braids and paying over 200 dollars for something that is destroying my hair.  I took my braids out two days ago, and had a hair appt to get rebraided.  After looking at my used to be shoulder lenth hair that is paper thin and severely damaged.  I went and got a lace wig, which I am nervous about wearing to work tomorrow.  I really want a regimen and want my own hair to grow...please help!



I keep my hair braided underneath.  While in my braids I wash and condition weekly.  Moisturize and seal daily. I don't use the glue, tape, or combs.  I take off my wig as soon as I get home from work.  I'm in the wig challenge, you can get a lot more tips and help here:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...w-discussion/511771-wig-challenge-2011-a.html


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 3, 2011)

I think it's great!  Add me to the list.... I'll be back later to post my regime....


----------



## Ms Lala (Jan 3, 2011)

Ms Lala said:


> I have to come here for inspiration.  I've been trying to reach waist length for the longest and I'm starting to wonder if MBL is my terminal length.  I keep making it there and getting breakage and having to cut.



Wow I look back at this and I'm happy I didn't give up.  That color and heat really did a number on my hair and I had stopped doing length check when I wrote this. I don't plan to ever color my hair again, and I definitely can't put heat on top of color.  A few months later I had reached WL!


----------



## smccrain (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you for your help...I appreciate all the help I can get.  Your hair is gorgeous...This is week 4 and I definitely feel a difference with my hair already. I will  check out the wig challenge.  Cannot wait to see and achieve progress with my hair.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 26, 2011)

Janet' said:


>



janet you pop up more places than lil' mama

I'm starting to think u work for the forum or sumtin' 

*we need to hang out in the A' girl!

eta:  you are truly the most positive person I've ever encountered
adopt me sis!!!!!!
*


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 26, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> *janet you pop up more places than lil' mama*
> 
> I'm starting to thing u work for the forum or sumting
> 
> we need to hang out in the A' girl!



dead at the bold bit LMAO

Janet you truly are everywhere! I love it.  YOu're always cheerin people on in every thread.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 26, 2011)

*Here's my updated regimen!*

HTH Somebody: 

*Nightly:*
- 1 multivitamin
- moisturize ends (maybe every other night depending on how they feel)
- loosely bun or braid or twist and protect hair with bonnet for sleeping

*Each Morning:*
- Style hair gently (if necessary)

*Weekly:*
- shampoo with moisturizing conditioner
- deep condition with heat
- moisturize and seal
- gently style hair

*Quarterly*
- straighten hair with maxiglide
- trim hair
- color hair jet blizzack
- do length check photos
*
Internal Measures Taken:*
- drinking tons of water
- multivitamin daily (this is so hard for me!)
- eat balanced diet
- cardiovascular exercise 3x week
*
External Measures:*
- gently handle hair
- keep hair ends protected
- avoid heat and roughness
- cover hair at night
*
As far as styling goes:*
*
Winter/Cold Months *-
- weekly wash/dc as stated above
- some kind of bun daily or;
- have cornbraids done (like 8 max, straight back) or;
- two strand twist my hair weekly or;
- straighten my hair for the week (rarely!)
*
Summer/Warm Months*
- wash and dc weekly
- co-wash once or twice during the week
- wash n gos or;
- braidouts (for 2 days) or;
- twist outs (for 2 days)


----------



## blackberry815 (Jan 26, 2011)

Bumping for more WL ladies regimens! Especially relaxed heads.. I'm curious to see what you ladies are doing...


----------



## alishadawnelle (Jan 26, 2011)

I am loving this thread!  I'll post my regimen later,  but I've read a couple things that are making me want to change things up


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 28, 2011)

I am mostly wigging  it right now. 

While in braids

I prepare my hair for braids by washing with Sulphate free shampoo
Using aphogee 2 minute under the steamer
Deep condition with Silk ELements Megasilk and Alter Ego Conditioner for 3 hours under a self heating cap. This is done before braid time!

I keep my braids in 3 weeks out of the month (9 months of the year)
I do not wash them while in braids. I might dab dry shampoo on it but not usually
I grease my scalp once a week while in braids, Might spray moisturizer on it once a week

I leave in for 21 days and then remove for the rest of the month!

Once removing I wash my hair 3 times the least. Add Nexxus Emergencee/Drc-28 use as directed.

Under the steamer with Silk Elements Mega for 30 minutes
Add Leave in's and dry as normal


I have 3 months out of the year where I go wig free. I wash weekly and deep condition weekly using Aphogee 2 minute for my weekly treatment.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 29, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> *janet you pop up more places than lil' mama*
> 
> I'm starting to think u work for the forum or sumtin'
> 
> ...


 
Dead @bolded,


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jan 29, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> *Here's my updated regimen!*
> 
> HTH Somebody:
> 
> ...



Whimsy - you are AWESOME!! thank you for how you did this. it makes everything so easy, simple, clear, precise! very helpful!! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

   I been gone awhile and found some really incouraging info on this thread.  My Goal has been renewed to to grow my hair and have it the best it can be.  Became discouraged when I went through a huge shedding period.  My commitment dropped with so much else going on in my life.  However, I decided that I should no longer neglect myself and my hair is where I am starting. I have some layers and thinning to address.

  So inspired with so many of the ladies who stuck to it and have such beautiful heads of hair now.  

  My regimine was to use only natural products.  I slipped into using store bought for a few years but it was sauve conditioners.  So I am recommitting to my old routine:

CW wash only, transitioning from sauve to home made.
All natural oils
Shea Aloe mixed with almond and a fruit oil. After wash and between.
Water spritz morning and evening.
Pre wash protein treatments.  Eggs, oil, honey yogurt or milk. 
After wash conditioner.  fruit or dairy based with oils.  
Home made scalp oil.  massage daily
Comb only after wash. Keep braided and bunned
Baggy my braids


  Its so good to care for oneself.   I don't know how I got away from that.  

I still don't get the putting the picture in thing.

http://s1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd465/vintagecoilylocks/?action=view&current=nikonpix0185.jpg


----------



## Lucia (Feb 19, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks
There's a new Thread for this year TL on and crakin 2011 if you're going for full TL you should check it out 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=513251


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 19, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I been gone awhile and found some really incouraging info on this thread.  My Goal has been renewed to to grow my hair and have it the best it can be.  Became discouraged when I went through a huge shedding period.  My commitment dropped with so much else going on in my life.  However, I decided that I should no longer neglect myself and my hair is where I am starting. I have some layers and thinning to address.
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting your regimen! 
I'm so glad to have one of the original longhairs back on the site.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Feb 19, 2011)

I wanted to add my updated regimen...

http://ayannah.blogspot.com/2011/02/my-pastcurrent-hair-regimen.html

Daily:
- Moisturize my hair with Scurl Instant Activator (or any glycerin based product I have around the house) or Rusk Sensories Smoother Leave-in. Both are staples of mine that make my hair soft and easier to detangle.
- I will oil my hair with every now and again. I really used to like Coconut oil, castor oil,  and any smell-good oil like African Pride. Those are good oils to use.
- I used serum a lot after I moisturizer. I use L’oreal TextureLine HairMix SublimeShine. I love this stuff.

Daily Hair Style:
- I wear A LOT of buns and braidouts. Buns when my hair isn’t detangled (between week) or when I am getting closer to a relaxer (cause my new growth gets really thick). Braidouts when my hair is thoroughly detangled or when I just blowdried my hair.

Note: If you want long hair in a decent amount of time get used to wear protective and no-heat styles. I rocked buns and braidouts for at least 90% of my hair journey. I rarely use heat. I have also done weaves which are an excellent protective WHEN INSTALLED currently. I have done my own weaves when my hair was shorten. As it got longer, I had it professionally done. Now I don’t think my hair will lay flat enough around a weave but I may try to get one in the future.

Weekly:
- I shampoo and condition once a week. I detangle with a detangling comb (it has double the teeth and works magic).
- If my hair feels dry, I will co-wash (conditioner wash) my hair mid-week or sometimes just run water through my hair. My hair LOVES water.
- I airdry 95% of the time. I'll usually air dry hanging loose for a little while, then moisturize, braid in one or two plaits or bun. I always tie down with a scarf. 

Maintenance:
- I relax once every 3 months with a Lye relaxer. I use the HALF/HALF method.
- I do a dusting (less than inch clipping at the ends) after every relaxing and when I use heat. This helps to keep the hair you grow. Avoid being eager for trims too frequently. I am a rebel and I have maybe had two good trims in the last 3 years. When my hair reaches hip-length, I’ll do a big chop back to WSL for a good even cut. 
- I do not deep condition with heat. I do deep condition overnight with a plastic cap though and I do this twice a month or so.


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you very much prettyfaceANB!!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 19, 2011)

FlowerHair said:


> Thank you for posting your regimen!
> I'm so glad to have one of the original longhairs back on the site.



  Hi Lady, it is good to be back.  I really was suprised anyone remebered me.  There are so many new people here and many of them have long hair.  What I noticed was really refreshing was so many threads and challenges for waist and beyond.  

        This is wonderful.  I have already joined about three.  

  Your hair has grown so nicely.  I wasn't sure it was you because you change your avatar.  Thats ok , what a lovely head of hair you have achieved.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 19, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Vintagecoilylocks
> There's a new Thread for this year TL on and crakin 2011 if you're going for full TL you should check it out
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=513251



  thank you Lucia,

 I think I have.  I was having trouble understanding how to use the thank button to add my name to the list on the first thread.  I also still have not fiqured out how to put a photo in the thread and not a link to it.  

  Still learning my way around the forum. lots of new features.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 19, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> thank you Lucia,
> 
> I think I have.  I was having trouble understanding how to use the thank button to add my name to the list on the first thread.  I also still have not fiqured out how to put a photo in the thread and not a link to it.
> 
> Still learning my way around the forum. lots of new features.



Just put the link of your pic in your joining post and your stats.


----------



## thaidreams (Feb 19, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks
So glad to see you back; your hair is amazing!!! Where do you buy your oils for your CWs?


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 19, 2011)

thaidreams said:


> Vintagecoilylocks
> So glad to see you back; your hair is amazing!!! Where do you buy your oils for your CWs?



  Your hair is fabulous!

  I buy from From Nature with love and just found Oils by Nature , Camden Grey, Essentials7,  
   Compare prices for what you want.  Most take paypal.

From Nature with Love has a special going on for some popular carrier oils.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm all happy because I can finally write on this thread LOL When this was created I was grazing BSL.

1. Shampoo 2x a month or if I have product build up. My hair is VERY dry so only a non-sulfate shampoo will do. I am currently using Come Clean by Kinky Curly and I love it.
2. I do an Amla treatment at least once a month. I mix it up with avocado oil and water.
3. Deep condition minimum 1x a week. I use AOHR or any of my favorite Dominican deep conditioners.
4. I normally co-wash and I am now using Tresemme Naturals. LOOOOVE this conditioner. My second favorite is Suave coconut conditioner.
5. I rollerset my hair every week. I will sometimes take a break and let my hair just be curly for 2 weeks, then its back to rollersetting.
6. When I do rollerset, I tend to only flatiron the roots. 
7. When my hair is straight I use avocado oil to keep it nice and moisturized. When my hair is curly I only use Avocado butter and my hair curls up nicely. I used to use gels but for some reason they just don't work right anymore.

I protect my hair at night before going to bed in a doobie or by wearing a silk bonnet and I believe this accounts for 90% of the retention. My hair is usually in a ponytail.  I do let my hair down and I don't worry about it too much. I go to the salon once a year if that. I do search and destroys, no trims (except in 2010 but I cut my own hair).  If you want long hair you'll most likely have to be a DIY'er. That's my dos centavos.

*My hair - Jan 2011*


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you BostonMaria ! 
And congratulations on the growth!

I love this thread.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Mar 5, 2011)

Dee Raven said:


> Ok, well I'll bite.  I'm a 4a/3c/4b natural with very tight coils; I have very fine strands but I have a lot of hair.  I'm one of the wsl alums of 2010.  My reggie is as follows:
> 
> Shampooing: I wash my hair once a week, although now that it's longer I'm trying to stretch it to two weeks because it takes forever.  I divide my hair into 4-6 braids and shampoo.  I use either Nexxus Therappe (primary) or Nioxin #5. I like to switch up my shampoos and conditioners.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your post my regimen is very similar to yours and I wondered if it works, I have been on this journey for so long (7 years) and have chopped a lot to go natural. I am now doing a long term transition and have started using nexxus products and wearing my hair straight. The shrunken Afro was cute but knotty and I prefer long hair as I had long hair as a child. Anyhoo I have been addicted to the chop and now I have realised that I am jeopardising my own journey. your post has really helped me. I hope to post on twenty months time with a success story of my own.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 26, 2011)

for any new WLers!!! I love this thread!!!


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 27, 2011)

Janet' said:


> for any new WLers!!! I love this thread!!!



bump bump bump


----------



## Janet' (Mar 27, 2011)

prettyfaceANB, where you at?!!


----------



## niqu92 (Mar 27, 2011)

smccrain said:


> Hi, I am new to this site and very perplexed. I've been wearing braids for over 5 yrs and my hair is destroyed. I have finally decided that 2011 is my year of stop being embarrassed and running back to get braids and paying over 200 dollars for something that is destroying my hair. I took my braids out two days ago, and had a hair appt to get rebraided. After looking at my used to be shoulder lenth hair that is paper thin and severely damaged. I went and got a lace wig, which I am nervous about wearing to work tomorrow. I really want a regimen and want my own hair to grow...please help!


 

when i was natural i wore braids back to back and my hair flourished, it grew from BSL to MBL. I dont think everyone's hair can take getting braids back to back though, my hair is extremley strong so i had no problem. However my aunt tried the same thing with my little cousin and it didnt work because her hair is very fine and thin so it broke off.
when i wore braids i still treated it as if my hair wasnt in braids. Once a week i shampooed my hair, Deep conditioned under a cap for 2+ hours, Rinsed, Applied more conditioner, Rinsed, and i would grease my scalp and use a moisturizer specifically for braids (i cant remembr the name..i think the brand may have been african pride..)


----------



## vpoetic (Mar 27, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I'm all happy because I can finally write on this thread LOL When this was created I was grazing BSL.
> 
> 1. Shampoo 2x a month or if I have product build up. My hair is VERY dry so only a non-sulfate shampoo will do. I am currently using Come Clean by Kinky Curly and I love it.
> 2. I do an Amla treatment at least once a month. I mix it up with avocado oil and water.
> ...


 
Wow!!! You hair is beautiful!!!!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 27, 2011)

Janet' I'm here...


----------



## MsMwana (Apr 25, 2011)

Bumping! Just spent an entire week reading this whole thread! So inspirational! Love it!


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jul 2, 2011)

since my recent hair disaster/SHS hair murder   i'm searching these reggies for ideas on how to care for my hair. 

anyone want to UPDATE their regimen? any new waistlength and beyond ladies??? tell us what you did!! thanks!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 2, 2011)

My regimen is now on this page:  http://jupitermoonstarr.blogspot.com/p/my-hair-care-regimen.html

I pretty much wash the length of my hair once a week and leave Giovanni conditioner in.  Yesterday, I got bangs/fringe cut and am now using gel only on the bangs.  I used the clear Eco Styler Gel on my bangs yesterday along with a little Giovanni conditioner.  I still use conditioner only for the rest of my hair.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 2, 2011)

The regimen that got me to MBL was very simple. Shampoo every 1-2 weeks.  D/C twice a month. Use a leave in daily. Moisturize and seal my ends 3-4 times a week. Detangle once a week.  PS with twists 90% of the time. Sleep with a scarf. No heat.

I only used cheap products - suave shampoo & conditioner, fruit of the earth aloe gel, castor oil, and olive oil. 

Once I got to MBL I locked my hair for 2.5 yrs, and then combed them out a few months ago. After a trim my hair is at WL. 

I've made some changes since I took my locs out. I use shampoo bars and make my own conditioner. And I prepoo with oil now, which I never did before.  I have started to D/C weekly. I've also done a couple of light protein treatments, which I never needed before. I probably won't do them anymore once I feel like my hair is back to normal. 

ETA: I wanted to add that I very rarely co-wash, hardly ever. When I first b/c'd I tried frequent co-washing, but it left me with scalp buildup so I stopped. Then last month I tried co-washing once a week and wet bunning. It was ok, but really unnecessary, so thats the end of that. Just wanted to throw that out there because I know so many people swear by it. 



Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 2, 2011)

It's so funny I JUST thought about this thread! Then I JUST logged on and somebody JUST bumped it up!! Lol!! I think i'm gonna start towards the beginning and look for tips


----------



## NJoy (Jul 3, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> It's so funny I JUST thought about this thread! Then I JUST logged on and somebody JUST bumped it up!! Lol!! I think i'm gonna start towards the beginning and look for tips



PM me if you think about some random numbers.


----------



## My Friend (Jul 3, 2011)

FoxxyLocs

Did I read your post right, you loc'd at MBL but after 2.5 years you were only at WL?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 3, 2011)

My Friend said:


> FoxxyLocs
> 
> Did I read your post right, you loc'd at MBL but after 2.5 years you were only at WL?



No, my hair was TBL at the longest parts, maybe longer. I didn't measure or anything because I knew my ends weren't healthy and I needed a trim. My post said after a trim, I'm at WL.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 3, 2011)

NJoy said:


> PM me if you think about some random numbers.



^^Hot mess!!!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jul 4, 2011)

Love this thread!!! Great info ladies


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duff (Aug 2, 2011)

:bouncegre


----------



## Shadiyah (Aug 8, 2011)

bump bump bumping


----------



## felic1 (Sep 11, 2011)

this was a lovely thread, thanks to everyone for every lesson.


----------



## ajoke (Oct 1, 2011)

Bump bump bump.

Really lovely thread.....


----------



## Harina (Oct 1, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> The regimen that got me to MBL was very simple. Shampoo every 1-2 weeks.  D/C twice a month. Use a leave in daily. Moisturize and seal my ends 3-4 times a week. Detangle once a week.  PS with twists 90% of the time. Sleep with a scarf. No heat.
> 
> I only used cheap products - suave shampoo & conditioner, fruit of the earth aloe gel, castor oil, and olive oil.
> 
> ...



Hi Foxxy,
How long did it take you to get to MBL and what was your starting length? What was the leave-in that you used?


Tia!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 1, 2011)

Harina said:


> Hi Foxxy,
> How long did it take you to get to MBL and what was your starting length? What was the leave-in that you used?
> 
> 
> Tia!



My last relaxer was in October 2004. I started my locs in May 2008, so that's about 3.5 years from 0 to MBL.

I used a little bit of Suave conditioner mixed with water and castor oil as my leave in. Later I switched to aloe, water, and castor oil, which I like better. Both of them worked fine though.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## felic1 (Nov 12, 2011)

bumping......


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 12, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> My last relaxer was in October 2004. I started my locs in May 2008, so that's about 3.5 years from 0 to MBL.
> 
> I used a little bit of Suave conditioner mixed with water and castor oil as my leave in. Later I switched to aloe, water, and castor oil, which I like better. Both of them worked fine though.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



what the heck!!!!! man my hair grows slow as a snail everyone that started when I did have pass me erplexed oh well I will just work on not losing any hair that is all I can do.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 13, 2011)

bumping for more...


----------



## Ms Lala (Nov 13, 2011)

This is one of my favorite threads of all on LHCF


----------



## Janet' (Nov 13, 2011)

Ms Lala said:


> This is one of my favorite threads of all on LHCF



Mine too!!!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey!!! I can finally contribute to this thread! 
I'm now passed WL and my regimen can be found in my fotki or in this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=579473


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 14, 2011)

vestaluv1 BEAUTIFUL! CONGRATS! ----> Heading to your regimen. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 14, 2011)

Went through all the messages and it seems PS'ing is the key for wonderful, mind blowing retention. I even asked a few long haired ladies & they told me the same thing. I'm grateful for that. I'm 8 months into my PS'ing & pushing for a year. Hoping to be able to post a WL Reggie sometime middle next year.  

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Loving (Dec 16, 2011)

I love this thread!!!!


----------



## VerySilkyTresses (Dec 16, 2011)

SUBSCRIBING!!!


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 18, 2011)

I under that ps is the key but when do you get to enjoy your hair?


----------



## vestaluv1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> I under that ps is the key but when do you get to enjoy your hair?



Whenever you WANT to really! In my case I would wear my own hair down or in a bun, undo or braid out on special occasions, on holiday or sometimes just after a fresh relaxer. 

It might only be a few of weeks in the year that I ditch the wigs, but at least I get to enjoy my hair after all the work I've put into caring for it.

Also, as my hair gets longer, I tend to be less concerned about covering my hair and have definately worn the wigs a bit less than at the start of my hair journey.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 18, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> I under that ps is the key but when do you get to enjoy your hair?



You don't have to PS 100% of the time. I PS whenever I'm not doing anything and wear my hair out for dates or special events. I guess it's only a problem for those who like to wear their hair out every single day, but for me my hair would just get in the way. Usually my hair is up for work and down on weekends. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## leiah (Dec 18, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> I under that ps is the key but when do you get to enjoy your hair?



I ps all winter and wear my hair out when it's warm.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 18, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> I under that ps is the key but when do you get to enjoy your hair?



Whenever you feel like it!


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 18, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> I under that ps is the key but when do you get to enjoy your hair?



I just hit WL and I don't PS. I wear my hair out everyday and I have retained length just fine. It's definitely possible!

*My reggie:*

I wash every 2-3 weeks. I try to deep condition with every wash. I use  Sally's Silk Elements Moisturizing Shampoo and Silk Elements Olive Oil  Deep Conditioner (green tub) to condition.

From there, I either wash no go, or blowdry using the tension method and  style on stretched dry hair (braidouts and twistouts). I'd say I keep  my hair stretched 95% of the time.


----------



## Bublin (Dec 18, 2011)

I think from reading all the threads i need to deep condition more frequently.

QUESTION For those with long hair (well, this applies to anyone really) and a young family AND go to work.....where are you finding the time to wash, deep condition and prep your hair for airdrying midweek???
I need to incorporate a midweek wash but i would be up until midnight and my hair wouldn't be dry in the morning.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 18, 2011)

i understand what you mean. i have no time for my hair. (5 month old baby + 3 year old + work ) i run all over the place everyday. and before i use to have either saturday or sunday on my hair, pre oil, then shampoo, then deeeeep condit with nicely home made mixtures that worked great!

since...my hair has been growing, breaking,growing,breaking.... ill get back to it.


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 18, 2011)

Southernbella. said:


> I just hit WL and I don't PS. I wear my hair out everyday and I have retained length just fine. It's definitely possible!
> 
> *My reggie:*
> 
> ...



southernbella I am so glad to hear this because I am just not one that can do all the ps especially not in the summer. and also I have to wet my hair everyday.


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 20, 2011)

Southernbella. said:


> I just hit WL and I don't PS. I wear my hair out everyday and I have retained length just fine. It's definitely possible!
> 
> *My reggie:*
> 
> ...



Southernbella. - How do you style your hair at night? Do you ever moisturize or oil your hair during the 2-3 weeks without washing?


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 20, 2011)

coolsista-paris said:


> i understand what you mean. i have no time for my hair. (*5 month old baby + 3 year old + work* ) i run all over the place everyday. and before i use to have either saturday or sunday on my hair, pre oil, then shampoo, then deeeeep condit with nicely home made mixtures that worked great!
> 
> since...my hair has been growing, breaking,growing,breaking.... ill get back to it.



coolsista-paris Our children are the same ages . I was the same way, I used to make my own hair products (from shampoo to styling aids), pre poo, deep condition, henna, wash twice a week etc. But these babies have been one of the motivating factors for me getting back to basics. Now I wash and set my curly hair once a week using the tightly curly method and let it air dry. During the week all I do to my hair is take it out of my braid in the morning, add some kind of moisturizer and go. At night I add a bit of safflower oil to my ends and put the braid back in. I spend all of 5 minutes a day on my hair Monday- Thursday and 2-3 hour on my hair on Friday (wash day). Terri LaFlesh saved my life


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 20, 2011)

testimony777 : at least you keep taking care of your hair  ok its true that with the babies home very less time. are you getting enough sleep? i am not since 3 weeks(i was sick, they were sick) i dont know the weather around your place but in Paris its raining ang getting chilli. i hate winter. Ive just straightened my hair yesterday it has grown a bit but i would have been longer than this of i took good care of it. sad.

Need  motivation!!!! as im natural (i dont really like protective styles which some of them break my hair so maybe ill try a weave (for the 3rd time in my life) lol


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 21, 2011)

coolsista-paris said:


> @testimony777 : at least you keep taking care of your hair  ok its true that with the babies home very less time. *are you getting enough sleep?* i am not since 3 weeks(i was sick, they were sick) i dont know the weather around your place but in Paris its raining ang getting chilli. i hate winter. Ive just straightened my hair yesterday it has grown a bit but i would have been longer than this of i took good care of it. sad.
> 
> Need  motivation!!!! as im natural (i dont really like protective styles which some of them break my hair so maybe ill try a weave (for the 3rd time in my life) lol



Sleep? The word sounds vaguely familiar, like something I used to know in a distant time long long ago . My newest addition does not sleep during the day save for a few cat naps here and there, and she is up every 3-4 hours at night . 

I am in Chicago so I fully understand the winter blues. It is definitely hard. I am natural too and I really have loved the tightly curly method. You should check out Terri's cite tightlycurly.com. I do a modified version of what she does.


----------



## transitioning? (Feb 9, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> You don't have to PS 100% of the time. I PS whenever I'm not doing anything and wear my hair out for dates or special events. I guess it's only a problem for those who like to wear their hair out every single day, but for me my hair would just get in the way. Usually my hair is up for work and down on weekends.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


 
FoxxyLocs I love your siggy pic. That is exactly how I imagine my hair looking when it gets longer. You're an inspiration.


----------



## transitioning? (Feb 9, 2012)

Bumping this thread for more inspiration.


----------



## CJ22 (Feb 9, 2012)

WOW awesome!


----------



## Shadiyah (Feb 9, 2012)

I really meant to thank all the ladies that answered my question. I have started dc at least once a week if not twice. and that is with my heating cap. It as been great and I just don't plait anymore at night because it was doing a job to my ends. also I paid for that ps too because my curls in the front were so straight I am just now getting them back to curling up.


----------



## Shadiyah (May 3, 2012)

I have not heard any talk in this thread in a long time.


----------



## felic1 (May 3, 2012)

This thread is neglected. Can some waist length ladies give a little help?


----------



## CheLala13 (Oct 13, 2012)

Were there any newly made WLers in 2012?


----------



## leiah (Oct 13, 2012)

My regimen:

Shampoo once a week with sulfate free shampoo
DC after shampoo
Detangle with Oil and Leave in conditioner
Air dry in braids - seal ends with butter
Put dry hair in a bun.

I cowash a few times a week in between shampoos, whenever I get a chance.  Could be once, could be 4 times.  Detangle and braid to dry every time.
When I have a protein conditioner like aphogee 2 minute, I use it for one of my cowashes every week.  I don't necessarily buy a new bottle when I run out, I can go months without using it.

I henna pretty infrequently, about every 6 to 8 weeks or even longer.  Before I henna, I clarify with a sulfate shampoo.

I trim twice a year.

I did a few weeks of wash and gos this year but mostly my hair is in a bun.  I have a baby who is always grabbing handfuls so theres no point in wearing it out right now.

I have not used any heat in 3 years!  This is the most important part of my regimen and the reason my hair is so long 

My products change but they are usually silicone free with protein.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 13, 2012)

CheLala13 said:


> Were there any newly made WLers in 2012?



Shoot! I'm hoping to be WL by Dec. Hopefully. Sigh....so far away aauugghh!!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Oct 14, 2012)

CheLala13 said:
			
		

> Were there any newly made WLers in 2012?



I am a newbie of WL! I am now 1.25-1.50" from HL!!


----------



## constance (Oct 14, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Shoot! I'm hoping to be WL by Dec. Hopefully. Sigh....so far away aauugghh!!



pre_medicalrulz, Your progress pictures are great.  You're almost there!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 14, 2012)

constance

Thanks! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Oct 14, 2012)

constance said:
			
		

> pre_medicalrulz, Your progress pictures are great.  You're almost there!



Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## CheLala13 (Oct 14, 2012)

ShawnC You can't just say it! You have to tell us your regimen! But congrats on hitting this milestone

pre_medicalrulz Your progress is awesome and I need to do what you're doing to be WL by Dec next year.


----------



## constance (Oct 14, 2012)

Not sure if I ever posted my regime..in any event, it has changed:

Shampoo every 1.5-2 wks with Aussie Moist (next on list to try is TJ Nourish Spa shampoo)
DC overnight following shampoo with Aussie Moist Conditioner (replaces AOHSR)
Apply TJ Nourish Spa Conditioner + evoo mixed together as a leave in (replaces HE LTR)
Air dry in bantu twists or banded braids

Spritz with water and apply evoo every 3 or 4 dys.

I use a comb sparingly..maybe every 3 wks. Last trim was 3 yrs ago. Next trim will be when I hit full tbl.

I blow dry on cool-warm and have flat ironed 2-3x per year though it'll be less than this in the future. (I dye my grey so I'm trying to limit the amount of heat I use.)


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 14, 2012)

I wished!!!

 closer at my next relaxer


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 14, 2012)

Hopefully by April/May I'll be back at WL...Hopefully. 

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## miracles11 (Oct 14, 2012)

Flirting with waist length. Some strands are there others have mo growing to do! Been actively growing since 2006 using Cathy Howse 's method but not her products. Kept the faith and found LHCF a year later. Eureka been rocking n Rollin every since. 

Reggie.

DC 2x week min
New to sulfate free products ie shampoo and con
After wash use motions spray, silk elements creme leave in
Top off with proclaim 7 essential oils 
Protective style and seldom use direct heat
Seamless combs and finger styling a must at this length
Stretch as best u can. 9-10 weeks for me now is max

Best tips:
Get hooded dryer on wheels
DC before wash. ( one time in shower then done!)
Ignore non supportive comments from those not in the "know"
Always support those who *really* want to know how to do the same

KEEP IT REAL!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 14, 2012)

How long are you WL beauties stretching your relaxers, obviously for those who relax??  I just found a distinct correlation between ladies with APL hair and beyond and relaxing not more than 12 weeks. Thanks in advance for answering.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Oct 15, 2012)

CheLala13 said:
			
		

> ShawnC You can't just say it! You have to tell us your regimen! But congrats on hitting this milestone
> 
> pre_medicalrulz Your progress is awesome and I need to do what you're doing to be WL by Dec next year.



I will be posting my regimen tonight


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Oct 25, 2012)

ShawnC said:


> I will be posting my regimen tonight


ShawnC ......still waiting on your reggie


----------



## ManeStreet (Oct 25, 2012)

I co-wash twice a week with tresemme naturals conditioner & make a wet bun with two braids or two twists pinned down. 

The next day or two days later I take the bun down & wear it loose until its time to do it over again. 

Clarify when needed. 

Deep condition with olive oil.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Oct 25, 2012)

Oops sorry ladies! I am in the process of moving...

1. I wash every 2 weeks with Tresemme Natutals mixed with EVOO
2. DC with Silk Elements moisture conditioner w/ the white top
3. add KCKT as a leave in
4. Seal hair with whipped shea butter, cocoa butter, EVOO, Grapeseed oil, Jojoba oil, JBCO mix.

I am going to start washing with clay to see if that is a little less drying than with poo.

I do braids, twists, and buns 99% of the time. Protective styling was essential to retention.


----------



## Barbara (Nov 4, 2012)

I like to read threads like this.


----------



## starchgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Bumping for any new WL ladies. Best thread ever!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jan 14, 2013)

One thing I have fallen in love with is organic Virgin Coconut oil. I now  cowash every week with Tresseme Naturals and add KCKT as leave in. Then use Coconut oil and grape seed oil to seal. I low poo once a month or as needed if it is dirty. My simple regimen has made my hair so soft and shiny!


----------



## Jewell (Jan 14, 2013)

I deep condition and follow with a CW once a week, use shampoo every other week to once a month (depends on scalp and what products im using), after each wash or cw I leave in a regular or cheapie conditioner under a plastic cap to steam a while, squeeze out the excess water, apply my leave-ins, then air dry in a bun, loose, or in a braid or 2 (2 braids most often). I moisturize and seal my ends regularly in addition to PS. I sometimes use oils on my scalp, and use natural oils on my hair regularly.

I dont go to salons, I self relax every 5-6 months using a mild strength relaxer, ps 99% of the time, and only trim once or max twice a year. No more than 1" is taken off. I dont use direct heat. I dont let other ppl do my hair...one mistake (or purposeful sabotage) can destroy yrs of hard work. I try to take good care of my health, and I like natural and Ayurvedic products. Oh and I almost forgot to add that I am all about low-manipulation, and I finger comb as much as possible; that includes finger-combing to detangle unless I just cant get it done without a wide tooth comb (usually at 4+ months post)
.
Sorry this is in paragraph form...busy n had to type fast.


----------



## JudithO (Aug 10, 2013)

This thread is fun... Common ladies...


----------



## imsovain (Aug 12, 2013)

This thread is amazing!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 12, 2013)

I need a new regi. Lately I've been just wig-winging it. Lol


----------



## Killahkurlz (Aug 13, 2013)

Can you ladies who have had set backs go into detail about what led to that set back?


----------



## Lucia (Aug 14, 2013)

*Regimen Update 2013-2014*

*Products:* AOHSR, AOGPB, KCKT, KCCC EVCO, Ayurvedic oils, Avocado Butter, Castor Oil, Eco styler Olive Oil Gel

*Pre-Co wash/DC Weekly:* EVCO hot oil sometimes with AOHSR moisture DC, Protei.n DC Eggs or AOGPB

*Co-wash and Leave-in:* AOHSR/KCKT (best slip ever)

*Scal.p massage:* 3x/week with ayurvedic.herbs infused oils that I make myself. 

*Sealer:* EVCO or for heavy sealing in winter Castor oil or Avocado Butter Moisture seal method

*Styler:* KCCC and some ECO Styler Olive Oil on edges

*Clarify: *ACV diluted with water 1 part ACV to 4 parts water

I rarely straighten my hair now. 

*Straight hair:* no stylers, no leave ins, just a little bit of EVCO on the last 2 inches. 

*Only when needed:* 

S&D
dusting and trim from new to full moon days only for length and thickness


*Styles:* Buns, baggie buns, ponytails, braidouts, wash n go's

*Sleep style:* high loose ponytail or loose braids under a satin bonnet


----------



## Lucia (Aug 14, 2013)

Killahkurlz said:


> Can you ladies who have had set backs go into detail about what led to that set back?




Killahkurlz

In short   STYLIST!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 14, 2013)

Killahkurlz said:


> Can you ladies who have had set backs go into detail about what led to that set back?




SKALA!!!!


----------



## hillytmj (Aug 25, 2013)

Killahkurlz said:


> Can you ladies who have had set backs go into detail about what led to that set back?


 
Not maintaining your reggie once you reach waist. You have to keep up those same good habits to keep the results.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 1, 2013)

I just finished reading through this thread, and I'm inspired.  Thanks, ladies!  Hopefully I'll be able to post in 3 years.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 3, 2014)

Bump bump...


----------



## traceedeebee (Aug 30, 2014)

This thread is very informative and motivational.


----------



## toaster (Oct 30, 2014)

Just bumping this thread. I think I've read it once every year since I joined in 2008 (couldn't remember my old password so had to make a new account). There's a lot of good information in here.

A lot of ladies using baking soda and ACV as well...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 30, 2014)

Wash and steam every 10-14 days. Roller set 95% of the time after washing to stretch hair. No to low manipulation styles after stretching. 

Heat: Direct heat usage is minimal....maybe 3 times a year if that. 

Trims: Meh. I usually just search and destroy when my hair is straight and take off the minimal amount that is needed.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 30, 2014)

toaster said:


> Just bumping this thread. I think I've read it once every year since I joined in 2008 (couldn't remember my old password so had to make a new account). There's a lot of good information in here.
> 
> *A lot of ladies using baking soda and ACV as well...*


 
I see you


----------



## beauti (Nov 11, 2014)

*bump! Where y'all at??*


----------



## Lucia (Nov 16, 2014)

Regimen Update:      Cowash AOHSR weekly winter every 3 days to daily in summer Leave in: SM Raw Shea butter extra moisture detangler, mist* butter*     

    oil and scalp massage 3x/week ayurvedic hair oil* I also use this oil for weekly hot oil treatments, oil baths and to seal my hair daily or as needed-LOC method   

     Styler: butter*

 2x week dry DC overnight changed from 1-2x for now I deep condition either AOGPB or AOHSR under my heat cap or hair steamer     

 Cassia or Henna every 3-6 months       Styles: wash n go's, braid outs, buns ponytails, air dry, t shirt dry  or diffuse is my last choice I try to avoid it,        I rarely straighten I used to trim every 3-6 months I'm on the 6 month don't cut it challenge Nov 2014-April 20 15   #teamnoscissors   Eta I've been trying hairfinity     *Details about the rest of the brands I use are in my fotki


----------



## Barbara (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for this thread.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 9, 2015)

What got you passed your hardest brickwall length ?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 9, 2015)

Lucia said:


> What got you passed your hardest brickwall length ?



Hey Lucia idk if ur asking everyone here...but I just recently checked my current length and I'm about half an inch to maybe 1 inch past my waist. 

I found that just keeping my hair in a bun, using my castor oil and stepping up my deep conditioning and Co washing game helped jumpstart my stall. 

I'm also starting to make sure I get more green in my diet...I bought a blender the other day and try to make me a green smoothie almost daily now. I notice it really does make me feel better


----------



## Lucia (Mar 9, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey Lucia idk if ur asking everyone here...but I just recently checked my current length and I'm about half an inch to maybe 1 inch past my waist.  I found that just keeping my hair in a bun, using my castor oil and stepping up my deep conditioning and Co washing game helped jumpstart my stall.  I'm also starting to make sure I get more green in my diet...I bought a blender the other day and try to make me a green smoothie almost daily now. I notice it really does make me feel better



SmilingElephant

Yes I'm asking everybody.  Green is great I've been blending smoothies and green juice for at least 3 years now it's probably why I breezed through back to WL pretty quickly this time. 
Thanks for the reply did you have to switch up your regimen at all or the styles your wear daily? 

What's you're staple green drink recipe?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 9, 2015)

Lucia said:


> SmilingElephant
> 
> Yes I'm asking everybody.  Green is great I've been blending smoothies and green juice for at least 3 years now it's probably why I breezed through back to WL pretty quickly this time.
> Thanks for the reply did you have to switch up your regimen at all or the styles your wear daily?
> ...



Lucia I just started doing smoothies. I got hooked on these green smoothies i get from this smoothie chain here in my city....and they usually are always mixed with kale, spinach, pineapple, coconut and orange juice. The other one I like is just kale, spinach avocado, coconut and pineapple. 

I just blend it all together so that one...I get my greens in for my overall health and two....so that it tastes good. I try to get them as close as I can to how the restaurant makes them lol. I use organic honey to sweeten. 

Yesterday i used a mix of frozen blueberries, raspberries, strawberries and cherries, kale/spinach and orange juice. 

It was SOOOOOOOOO so so so good!!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 10, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> Lucia I just started doing smoothies. I got hooked on these green smoothies i get from this smoothie chain here in my city....and they usually are always mixed with kale, spinach, pineapple, coconut and orange juice. The other one I like is just kale, spinach avocado, coconut and pineapple.  I just blend it all together so that one...I get my greens in for my overall health and two....so that it tastes good. I try to get them as close as I can to how the restaurant makes them lol. I use organic honey to sweeten.  Yesterday i used a mix of frozen blueberries, raspberries, strawberries and cherries, kale/spinach and orange juice.  It was SOOOOOOOOO so so so good!!




SmilingElephant

I blend baby kale spinach carrots sweet green apples with skin on and some organic white grape juice for taste it's delish


----------



## Lucia (Mar 10, 2015)

beauti said:


> bump! Where y'all at??


    I'm almost finished with the don't cut it challenge  I'm debating whether I should straiten or not I've made so much progress just rocking my curls maybe I'll just do a stretched length check. My avatar ponytail is from Feb 2015


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 14, 2015)

Bumping for mid-year motivation ...


----------



## Lucia (Jun 14, 2015)

I updated my regimen and fotki
Avatar is May 2015 after finishing don't cut it challenge
Now the grow it long challenge has stared anyone can join anytime details in first post.

co wash 1-2 times  a week I only clarify with diluted acv once a month or when I have too much build up. I Deep condition 1-2 times a week.

LOC method damp hair with my mist use kinky curly knot today or Shea moisture extra moisture leave in with Giovanni's smooth as silk moisturizing conditioner then seal  with an oil I alternate oils or my own oil blend and then double seal with butter especially in winter or during season changes
So LOCB method I just made that up. 

I use my own whipped hair butter mixtures either avocado based or shea based. I like making my own because I don't add Any preservatives or perfumes not even natural nice smelling oil scents.  Kinky curly custard or Eco styler for wash n gos  that I keep to a minimum See my fotki for details.
Protective styles for everyday

No heat styles I don't straiten anymore just for certain occasions I'm into natural updos and styles now curl formers stretched twist outs etc. so I don't have to flat iron for All occasions.

I'm going for HL stretched And I'm on my hair care grind now


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 15, 2015)

Lucia said:


> great Idea Flowerhair
> here's my regime Ive simplified my product usage but the basics are what got got  me from APL-WSL.
> 
> Cowashes daily in the sumemer, weekly winter.
> ...



Do you still co-wash daily?


----------



## Lucia (Jun 15, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Do you still co-wash daily?


@Leo24Rule

In summer only  but I only water wash daily and leave the co washing for once a week.
I've changed some of my staple products but my regimen now is almost the same as it was before. 
The reason I changed products is because the formulations were changed or I couldn't find them to purchase anymore or I found something better.


----------



## Amber_moon (Jun 27, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## ilong (Jun 27, 2015)

@Lucia - thank you for you continued updates and posts.   You are a tremendous help!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 7, 2015)

@Lucia, where did you get the stretchy satin headband?  I need one.



Lucia said:


> I use a satiny sleep bonnet and a stretchy satin headband along the hairline after smoothing it and moisturizing.
> You could try ayurvedic scalp massage with you fav oil, or scalp massage under warm runing water, to thicken up hair and speed up hairgrowth
> Hth


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 8, 2015)

@MileHighDiva These are the satin headbands I use. I have quite a few in different colors. 

http://store.bonbonscheveux.com/product/scaves-rectangular


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Mar 7, 2019)

for later


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 7, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Wash and steam every 10-14 days. Roller set 95% of the time after washing to stretch hair. No to low manipulation styles after stretching.
> 
> Heat: Direct heat usage is minimal....maybe 3 times a year if that.
> 
> Trims: Meh. I usually just search and destroy when my hair is straight and take off the minimal amount that is needed.



My routine is the same since this post in 2014. I can stretch my wash days further now...every 2-3 weeks...with the itch to wash around day 17/18 though.

Since this post, I've made it all the way to Classic length then trimmed to W-Hip due to ppstpartum shedding. Hovering close to TBL now...I'm not giving myself and end length goal. Just growing it as long as possible. I'm very curious to see what that length will be; but in the meantime I'm enjoying nurturing my hair & maintaining my sexy in the process.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 3, 2020)

Reviving this thread because there is so much useful information!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jan 3, 2020)

mayoo said:


> Reviving this thread because there is so much useful information!



Reading your siggy,
are you BSL or MBL currently?


----------



## mayoo (Jan 4, 2020)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Reading your siggy,
> are you BSL or MBL currently?



Hey~~
I'm actually HL now~. I haven't been on this website for a couple of years now. Just rejoined a few days ago... I should probably update the siggy... Will do


----------



## mayoo (Jan 4, 2020)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Reading your siggy,
> are you BSL or MBL currently?


Siggy updated


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jan 4, 2020)

mayoo said:


> Hey~~
> I'm actually HL now~. I haven't been on this website for a couple of years now. Just rejoined a few days ago... I should probably update the siggy... Will do



Im Hip Length too, hoping to be Classic by the end of the year lol! Thats why your siggy had me looking like “I dont think she’s MBL” lol


----------



## Mapleoats (Jan 10, 2020)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> My routine is the same since this post in 2014. I can stretch my wash days further now...every 2-3 weeks...with the itch to wash around day 17/18 though.
> 
> Since this post, I've made it all the way to Classic length then trimmed to W-Hip due to ppstpartum shedding. Hovering close to TBL now...I'm not giving myself and end length goal. Just growing it as long as possible. I'm very curious to see what that length will be; but in the meantime I'm enjoying nurturing my hair & maintaining my sexy in the process.



What kind of rollers do you use? Regular magnetic ones that need to be clipped down?


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 15, 2020)

Ooooo! I like this thread!
Bookmark for now. Will post more tommorow when I’m not Uber sleepy lol


----------



## Lucia (Jan 17, 2020)

mayoo said:


> Hey~~
> I'm actually HL now~. I haven't been on this website for a couple of years now. Just rejoined a few days ago... I should probably update the siggy... Will do


Welcome back!


----------

